# Regional Pill Discussion: North East v3



## @lterEgo

note: the previous thread (v2) is here 

Please use this thread to discuss pills in that are in North East area.

The North East area includes:


Maine
Maryland
New Hampshire
Vermont
Mass
New York
New Jersey
Rhode Island
Delaware
Connecticut
Pennsylvania
Virginia
West Virginia
Washington D.C.

Here is the link to the North East section on pillreports

The first NorthEast Pill Discussion thread can be found here.


----------



## Breakz0r

*Purple Bats? [NEW ENGLAND]*

So, I got a text msg today from my dude saying he has purple bats, So far he has came thru with AMAZING rolls in CT for me, yellow glocks, blue stars, pink stars, yellow pumas, and so on.

Does anyone have any info on the purple bats in the CT/ New England area?

The reason why I ask is because on PR all purper bats are pipes or dxm, and all from the south.

If anybody knows anything about these in my area please respond!


Thanks.


----------



## Unbreakable

they call them barcardi bat... pillreports.com


----------



## Breakz0r

Searched.... The only ones that came up were white that are from my state and not much of a report....

Anybody else?


----------



## Unbreakable

Batman http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=6595

bacardi bat http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=17063


http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...submit.x=74&submit.y=35&submit=Search+Reports


all about purple bats


----------



## Breakz0r

Can you not read my original post?

It says "Does anyone have any info on the purple bats in the CT/ New England area?

The reason why I ask is because on PR all purper bats are pipes or dxm, and all from the south."

I'm asking about the ones in New England if anyone came across them... Not ones in TX or in ireland.....


----------



## christhedumbbum

"Chris - those look more yellowy than orange than the previous ones. That just the flash?"

these orange ladies were definitely a light orange, and i recently got a chance to try them. i was floored off of one, then redosed with a blue star, and another lady. i've never rolled that hard in my life, and i've had my fair share of good rolls, the original white lady g's, yellow lg's, orange guns, pink stars, blue stars, purple guns, tan stars, blue fists, orange lady g's- nothing else ive had compares to how good i was feeling from these pills, although  the white lady g's and blue fists come quite close. i suspect a high dose of mda in these with maybe a little mdma, but it definitely felt intense like an mda roll, plus it was more visual and psychadelic than your usual mdma roll, and lasted longer than usual


----------



## rollin9

Just picked some of these up, I think they are called cardinals. I saw a report from Sept down in Atlanta that they were suspected pipes but I'm not sure...






I'm hoping they are different batch. I had a test kit that got lost some where so I ordered another one hopefully it comes in within a week. These are supposed to be for NYE...

Here's the report I came across...

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18570

I picked these up in the Tri-State area. Anyone with any info on these let me know!

They didnt seem to have that waxy look to them that I associate with pipes but who knows...


----------



## Trey Anastasio

So I'd like to carry over my message about very light purple star cutouts with black specks, pretty thick, from NYC area.  Reports say very good back in August, but I don't know about now.  Some of them have oblong dents on one side of no particular design.


----------



## skahead17

Off white g's up hoe's down in Providence RI. damn good.  anyone else had them. or know whats in them?


----------



## liquid arcadia

christhedumbbum said:


> "Chris - those look more yellowy than orange than the previous ones. That just the flash?"
> 
> these orange ladies were definitely a light orange, and i recently got a chance to try them. i was floored off of one, then redosed with a blue star, and another lady. i've never rolled that hard in my life, and i've had my fair share of good rolls, the original white lady g's, yellow lg's, orange guns, pink stars, blue stars, purple guns, tan stars, blue fists, orange lady g's- nothing else ive had compares to how good i was feeling from these pills, although  the white lady g's and blue fists come quite close. i suspect a high dose of mda in these with maybe a little mdma, but it definitely felt intense like an mda roll, plus it was more visual and psychadelic than your usual mdma roll, and lasted longer than usual




were the orange ladys scored or solid on the back?


----------



## liquid arcadia

just picked up a few of the orange lady's that are non scored in the back. i wanna say they look like the ones pictured here, but i cannot tell for sure but mine seem to be darker. maybe it was the flash? 






they are SUPER solid very hard to break and are slightly waxy. the taste is extremely strong. all signs are headed towards pipes. the lady's legs are facing to the left. however when they are put into a pill bottle there is a slight smell of licorice. maybe its all in my head. 

i ate 1/2 about 2 minutes ago, i pray i did not get piped. time will tell.


----------



## liquid arcadia

they are pipes. no doubt in my mind. on my mothers laptop the picture above looked darker orange, at home on my lcd they seemed much lighter. now im on my boys laptop and they look more like the ones i have. if they are waxy, hard, not scored, and taste like acid they are pipes.


----------



## liquid arcadia




----------



## Breakz0r

liquid arcadia said:


>



Came across the orange ladys today, Didn't take them due to your review, but one of my friends did and he said it was a speed roll, and I came across mine in the litchfield county area (CT)


----------



## liquid arcadia

yea speed roll sounds about right. i havent had one in so long i couldnt tell you, all i know is i felt good. better than pipes would make me feel. there was def speed in these now that time has past. but considering their waxy texture and absolutly terrible sharp taste there has to be pipes too. i dunno.


----------



## dcraver877

are they worth taking?

even if they aren't mdma, how does the hangover compare?

its sad that i'm forced to ask this due to the sad availability of mdma in my area.


----------



## liquid arcadia

honestly they are not bad, the high is cleaner than one might expect. just dont expect to sleep if you take more than 1. i only took 1.5 and i felt it for 24+ hours. no real hangover. i didnt have a headache or anything at all really. just felt a little drained.


----------



## christhedumbbum

i think the orange ladies i had were different from the ones you were talking about cause they were powedery when broken in half, not rock solid like a pipe would be. plus, i definitely didn't have the energy i would have off a speed roll, and was able to sleep when i wanted to. i didn't feel like death the next day either. and i took 4 throughout the night, which had me rolling hard, no bad feelings to speak of. just an intense roll you would get from a good dose of mda.


----------



## christhedumbbum

liquid arcadia said:


> were the orange ladys scored or solid on the back?



these orange ladies were not scored on the back. and to add to my previous post, the pills in your picture look darker than the ones i had. looks like there's two different batches of these going around.


----------



## nacosta

rollin9 said:


> Just picked some of these up, I think they are called cardinals. I saw a report from Sept down in Atlanta that they were suspected pipes but I'm not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they are different batch. I had a test kit that got lost some where so I ordered another one hopefully it comes in within a week. These are supposed to be for NYE...
> 
> Here's the report I came across...
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=18570
> 
> I picked these up in the Tri-State area. Anyone with any info on these let me know!
> 
> They didnt seem to have that waxy look to them that I associate with pipes but who knows...



I have these right now and my cousin did them a couple weeks back and said they were pretty good.  the pill report you put up doesnt look like the same pill btw.  way too much orange and its rounder.


----------



## dolcan

Kind of new to this site, but have been visiting it for a while. I keep reading about all these good pills in the philly area...all i can say is my connects suck! Nothing but pipes for almost 2 years now. See a good flow of them but never any real ones 

Anyways the real reason i post is cause im sitting here with some more that are most likely pipes, the one i know for sure is....but the other i cant find anything similiar.

The one I know for sure, looks like





The other looks like(now this is not a picture of mine but similiar....digital camera sucks)
Now the press is like that but very lighty oupressed not actually into the pill. Has small edges that are outpressed instead. Both sides of the pill are rounded with no bevel and the backside has no score or dot in it.





Both pills taste sour when pressed against tounge and start to burn after 5-7 second. I can not find a matchin pill anywhere on PR but Im almost posotive it is a pipe also. Anyone seen anything similiar in the Greater Philly area?

Thanks in advance
If i can get a pic up i will.


----------



## Unbreakable

^

btw if they are out presses they ARE ALMOST ALWAYS PIPES...


----------



## justsayn2o

blue star shapes still keeping me happy     not the most potent beans, but damn clean and they do the trick


----------



## dolcan

Yea I know 95% of outpresses are pipes its all I keep seeing. I hade hopes for the purple transformes cause i just had someone on the phone telling me what they were and it wasn't till I actually had them in my hands I was sure.

"Praying to E gods".....Please let me finally see something good. Send some damn Starfish/Purple batmans my way.....


----------



## Rifkala

an word on pink pills shaped like hearts in the NYC/NJ area?  my friend has some in and i was wondering what the word on those were...

sorry edited cuz i accidentally wrote stars after reading so many star reports lol


----------



## Unbreakable

they similar to the blue ones ^


----------



## dolcan

I saw some Pink harts about 9 months to a year ago. Nothing but caffiene. Not sure about yours thought. They reminded me of the pink hearts you get in a Runts Box.


----------



## johnny911

Swim has access to some weird lookin ladys, supposedly from providence. 

They are yellow and hard pressed, with a lady and a g both on one side. The lady is on top and there is a tiny G at the bottom. The ladys legs are facing the right. The other side has nothing. The side with nothing on it is rounded, and the side with the logos is flat. It looks real thick too. 

Swim hear they're triple stack, but we all know that doesn't necessarily mean squat.

Anyone ever heard of these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnny911

Anyone?


----------



## johnny911

Ok swim tried these. They are a very good clean roll. Nothing but the good stuff. Tasted like crap, but yet great at the same time. ; ) Not trippy, not speedy, (although sometimes that can be nice) and felt great the next day. Swims woman had a cute maid outfit on the whole night, and with a girl that measures 34C-23-33, it was a damn good time. DAMN GOOD! Swim was a happy man!


----------



## Swizol1

nice find johnny......The pills in the nborth east are fuckin boring and the same old same old......WTFFFFF Can we get a shipment of sum crack beans???


----------



## nitroroller

Swizol1 said:


> nice find johnny......The pills in the nborth east are fuckin boring and the same old same old......WTFFFFF Can we get a shipment of sum crack beans???



Hell yay I want to try sum of that shit


----------



## johnny911

The day the women and x mix gets boring is the day I quit drugs forever. I just fuckin love the shit. But up in Maine the goods are pretty weak.

I heard dying from O/Ding and coming back is a pretty cool experience and fucks you up bigtime.... maybe thats next on the list? J/K


----------



## Swizol1

when u have stars for over a year str8.....It gets BORING.     And what with the OD "joke"?.


----------



## Swizol1

now of I had some molly for a year str8 I'd be Grrrrrreeeat!


----------



## LuGoJ

Got some light blue batmans. These look lighter than the last batch I tried a few months ago. 

Went to black in a few seconds with marquis. Will report back after consumed.


----------



## johnny911

Swizol1 said:


> when u have stars for over a year str8.....It gets BORING.     And what with the OD "joke"?.



I just can't imagine getting sick of beans. Maybe xanax, herb (well def herb) or even yip, but not beans. I would take the same killer bean or molly every day for the rest of my life if I could afford it and I knew it wouldn't turn my brain into a pile of shit.

I was joking about the OD thing. Meant nothing by it and certainly wasn't telling you go try and OD. For real though my friend died once from a yip blast and my other friend resuscitated him. He said when he came back he was the highest he had ever been. But maybe it was from shooting that coke. 8)

But seriously, if x gets boring, what the hell else is there!!!?? I guess heroin is pretty sweet......


----------



## bunzilla

my boy got these green P.L's in rhode island any word on them? If you come across some orange mercedes they're bomb  thanks for any info


----------



## nitroroller

New bruns been real light lately, SUX


----------



## neMMMM

any word on the blue stars and pink hearts? which ones would u rather get? im thinkin blue stars.


----------



## dcraver877

blue stars are clean but pretty weak


----------



## rollingstoned!

*NJ area pink hearts reply*

someone was asking about pink hearts in the nyc/nj area. I have these ones
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20195

They tasted different then the stars and they were way different in effects compared to the pink and blue stars. Pretty sure there was either meth or pipes in em. They were good for 3 or so hours (took 2) and then I just felt very shitty. One of my friends threw up from em after 2 or so hours. He was able to sleep that night, however me and my friend were up all night just sped up.  I've only rolled 3 times tho in august and in october with pink and blue stars respectively.


----------



## PinkPanther2

liquid arcadia said:


>



yeah, these are bad.. tasted, nibbled, flushed!  
sour, wrong texture.. gross!


----------



## PinkPanther2

rollingstoned! said:


> someone was asking about pink hearts in the nyc/nj area. I have these ones
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20195
> 
> They tasted different then the stars and they were way different in effects compared to the pink and blue stars. Pretty sure there was either meth or pipes in em. They were good for 3 or so hours (took 2) and then I just felt very shitty. One of my friends threw up from em after 2 or so hours. He was able to sleep that night, however me and my friend were up all night just sped up.  I've only rolled 3 times tho in august and in october with pink and blue stars respectively.



they look bad.. 

pink stars are a good reference for what pills should taste like.. at least, the ones that were around a while ago.. blues are pretty good too, veryfun, but maybe have some caffiene like someone else suggested.. or something else entirely(adderall?).. don't know.. 

but def. try to remember the look and texture of rolls when you get them.. especially the taste.. its always risky to some extent, but there are subtle cues to help you tell.. 

for example.. size, shape, cleanliness, color, the person you got them from, your gut feeling.. now, when i say size and shape, obviously they come in all shapes and sizes.. 

but does it look like it was made by someone shady, or a proffesional, or an independant?  
are the colors too weird, or candy like?  are they big and awkward?.. 

chemistry is refined, and the finished product should reflect to some extent the skill and intelligence of the person or people who made it.. 

is the pill rock hard, that's bad.. e is light, and crumbly.. 

there should be enough color to hold together the white(e), or none at all.. pastels are good, that's a mix of inert pressing stuff and e.. not solid and just one color.. but the overall hue.. for instance.. pink stars.. e and b vitamin maybe?  

the person you got them from.. is she a sweetheart?  does she seem to care about you?  is he noble? does he have morals and values?  are they being genuine and down to earth with you?  or is it weird?  

do you feel crappy about yourself?  are they're behaviors silly or offputting?  would this person be able to tell the diference between good rolls and just getting fucked up?  have you read about e's theraputic uses?.. because thats the vibe you should get from the person.  

srry for being long winded.. but i do think all this stuff is helpful and good to think about.. 

there are exceptions to these rules.. 
but please, life is long and fun.. if you od on bad rolls because you didn't listen to your heart, you'll never get good rolls again .. rollingstoned!, your comment made me think to write this.. but it wasn't a lecture for you..


----------



## luwak1

*New orange G ladys*

Tried some new orange g's I think they are better than the old ones. They shaped like the blue 24's but are orange with a G no dot and a lady facing left.Very professional press. Came out of N NJ, sorry no test kit. A few people took these  for there first pill and reported back to me with great experiences. For example one firs timer said he felt amazing for 3 hours went to sleep no problem and felt wonderful the next day off one pill! I have a high tolerance and 2 had me floored. I say High mdma dose get them while you can. I would love to send one of these G ladys or even one of the classic ones to ecstasydata.org.


----------



## Breakz0r

Anybody hear anything about the small light green stars(5 pointed shaped) floating around CT? My boy has some and he says they are so clean, but I just wanna know if anybody else tryed them or heard a review about them before I go and drop money on them.


----------



## f13nd

Green stars appear pretty clean, I've taken them and enjoyed them.  The ones ive had were def not pipes.  I had eye wiggles, euphoric roll...I'm a bit amphetamine tolerant but these didn't seem speedy or anything so u should be good.  My friend said she tested them and they came up dark blue/black, I'm not sure how many reagents she tested it with tho.


----------



## Swizol1

johnny911 said:


> I just can't imagine getting sick of beans. Maybe xanax, herb (well def herb) or even yip, but not beans. I would take the same killer bean or molly every day for the rest of my life if I could afford it and I knew it wouldn't turn my brain into a pile of shit.
> 
> I was joking about the OD thing. Meant nothing by it and certainly wasn't telling you go try and OD. For real though my friend died once from a yip blast and my other friend resuscitated him. He said when he came back he was the highest he had ever been. But maybe it was from shooting that coke. 8)
> 
> But seriously, if x gets boring, what the hell else is there!!!?? I guess heroin is pretty sweet......



haha X got boring but I dont think Candy Flippin w Nitrous can get boring....lol


----------



## level45

There is a new batch of green stars in the NYC area. I have not seen them yet but the same folks that previously had tan, then pink and blue now have these. Has anyone tried em yet or can someone post a picture of the new green stars. They claim they are identical to the 5 point blues that were great.


----------



## Dopeyyy

I had the blue five point stars recently. They were good, but it takes more than one. People say they are medium-high MDMA, but I don't think they are that strong. Very clean, very smooth, almost no hangover. Just make sure you have a couple.


----------



## Breakz0r

Dopeyyy said:


> I had the blue five point stars recently. They were good, but it takes more than one. People say they are medium-high MDMA, but I don't think they are that strong. Very clean, very smooth, almost no hangover. Just make sure you have a couple.



Blue stars =  but they get very boring after awhile, I live in CT, and trust me, The only thing I've been able to come across is blue stars, and other rolls I've came across are pipes or speed bombs.

Wish CT would get new presses


----------



## ascend337

Got dark pink ladies and blue ladies in the Gulf South that supposedly came from the NE.  Anybody had either of these?  I got a test kit, but don't want to go through the motions if they are bunk or weak.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Swizol1

Dopeyyy said:


> I had the blue five point stars recently. They were good, but it takes more than one. People say they are medium-high MDMA, but I don't think they are that strong. Very clean, very smooth, almost no hangover. Just make sure you have a couple.



are there even 1 hitters any more???? On the East??


----------



## Swizol1

Breakz0r said:


> Blue stars =  but they get very boring after awhile, I live in CT, and trust me, The only thing I've been able to come across is blue stars,
> Wish CT would get new presses



me 2.........


----------



## Breakz0r

Swizol1 said:


> me 2.........



Yeah dude, like everytime I hear new presses, the g's up hoes down coming out of MA are gonna be in soon, green tazs are gonna be in soon, and they never come... only blue stars.... dont get me wrong blue stars were hella nice when they first came out but now they are just getting old for me 8)


----------



## gatiBOS

You guys just need better contacts! I'm in MA and I have had other presses available.... but I agree Blue Stars are the majority of pills in the NE/New England right now :/

Better than pipes though


----------



## Breakz0r

gatiBOS said:


> You guys just need better contacts! I'm in MA and I have had other presses available.... but I agree Blue Stars are the majority of pills in the NE/New England right now :/
> 
> Better than pipes though



Yeah I agree, it's just going out and finding people who are into E is whats hard cause I'm in the suburbs and my region is nothing but suburbs..... Not many "raver" kids or "eTards" around here. I've asked around though, everyone just has blue stars and I'm getting sick and tiredddd of them


----------



## Breakz0r

Just recived a call stating pink or red heart cutouts are coming to my region on wendsday. Anybody have personal experiance with these?


----------



## ModalRealist

I just picked up a red/purplish impressed spade from a friend in Pennsylvania. Anyone have any info about these?


----------



## liquid arcadia

anyone hear about pink horse shoes or blue g/lady's?

pink horseshoe more than likley a pink omega?

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=20681 

possibly those? report says they come in pink too.


----------



## bonzo692003

does anyone know anything about blue 24 7 kobe in new york area. there was a report but it was sketchy. also beware there are def green stars that are total duds going around. looks just like the real ones but chalky tasting not as thick. guess it was better than getting pipes.


----------



## luwak1

Any one hear anything about light blue lady g's? They are shaped like the 24's but with a lady facing left and a g on the other side, no dot. I had some orange ones shaped like this that are as good if not better than the original orange g's. All coming from NJ.  Where is lilcezy when you need him.


----------



## DoneLittle

luwak1 said:


> Any one hear anything about light blue lady g's? They are shaped like the 24's but with a lady facing left and a g on the other side, no dot. I had some orange ones shaped like this that are as good if not better than the original orange g's. All coming from NJ.  Where is lilcezy when you need him.



Really really light blue almost white triple stacks with darker blue fleks throughout and a lady with two legs? If so I know the exact pills SWIM copped 9 of those for some buddies and himself yesterday and I live a short drive from Jersey so they're probably the same. Gonna give them a whirl later today and report back but I've heard they're amazing. Apparently my guys supplier who "eats beans like candy" can feel a buzz off one and be done for the day off two so I'll see if they live up to the hype, I'm just hoping they're mostly MDA cause SWIM rolled face two nights ago and might not roll if it's all MDMA


----------



## level45

Blue NY Yankee Logo just came around. Are they any good?


----------



## bladescar

Swiz waddup....Yea Level45 ive seen the Yankee's but they are Light Pinkish...Very good Mdma


----------



## Swizol1

gatiBOS said:


> You guys just need better contacts! I'm in MA and I have had other presses available.... but I agree Blue Stars are the majority of pills in the NE/New England right now :/
> 
> Better than pipes though



lol exactly............the MAJORITY......of course random pills are speckled in there but......the majority i sstars........just had sum green MDA stars.    Blue G's Now...

What up Blade......u got a pic of the NY?


----------



## bladescar

Swizol1 said:


> lol exactly............the MAJORITY......of course random pills are speckled in there but......the majority i sstars........just had sum green MDA stars.    Blue G's Now...
> 
> What up Blade......u got a pic of the NY?



Ima up em later....You need to come check me... things got a lil sweeter since last time

u find them 7s?


----------



## Swizol1

ha nah still wishin


----------



## bladescar

*NSFW*:


----------



## Swizol1

Breakz0r said:


> Yeah dude, like everytime I hear new presses, the g's up hoes down coming out of MA are gonna be in soon, green tazs are gonna be in soon, and they never come... only blue stars.... dont get me wrong blue stars were hella nice when they first came out but now they are just getting old for me 8)



haha word......blue g's are around good clean mdma.......but them damn stars keep coming back


----------



## Swizol1

*NSFW*: 





bladescar said:


>






oh shyyt......


----------



## bladescar

Swizol1 said:


> oh shyyt......



Clean as hell mdma you can pop 20 of em and run a marathon the next mornin


----------



## Swizol1

bump


----------



## f13nd

*NSFW*: 









I got these .G orange ladies. Have yet to try them tho ive read mixed results. anyone have any word on em?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

any of you had stars recently? Theyre supposed to be dank, but it looks like theres several batches..blue stars..


----------



## Jewel

LSDMDMA&8218211 said:
			
		

> any of you had stars recently? Theyre supposed to be dank, but it looks like theres several batches..blue stars..



I had some blue stars recently. Mentally I felt great but physically they made me sick after we took a few- after one I felt ok, after two not too bad (slightly nauseated), and was still having a great time, but I took a third and I felt ill. They also took a bit to kick in. I think they were either piperazine or MDMA mixed with something else. I don't have a ton of experience with rolling but I've had some (what felt like) pretty pure stuff in the past, and it never made me feel like that. I started getting really hot and cold flashes and was nauseated- though the nausea went away if I moved around. Nothing horrifying, they were fun, but not after the third. My head felt like I was rolling but my body said otherwise. 


I know pill ID is generally not effective since so many look the same, but I'm going to give it a shot. I came across some pills- small diameter but thick, domed on one side, flat on the side with the logo. Blue ones with an inpressed crocodile and white ones with a (not fully extended) lady- a little different from the mud flap girl. Beveled edges. They look like they are from the same press. Both smell like licorice/methanol but have an initial sour taste which turns bitter after. Ordered marquis to test- waiting for it to get here. Curious to know, has anyone else has come across these? especially together since I feel like the odds would be better that they are the same. The diameter is small enough that the logos are hard to make out. The initial taste makes me think they might be piperazine but the scent and aftertaste suggest otherwise from what I've read. 

Thanks.


----------



## darkcloud

It's immpossible 4 me to find real "E" (MDMA) in Western NY! Anyone else having this problem, I'm 'bout to give up!!!


----------



## sneilburg3000

anyone here anything about the red gs up hoes down?


----------



## Unbreakable

^i will tell u how the blue ones are today


----------



## dcraver877

damn the market has flipped within the past year.  i can't even get rolls any more...just molly


----------



## Unbreakable

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21205




Bllue G ladies


http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=21129
Red G ladies


----------



## Swizol1

LSDMDMA&8218211 said:
			
		

> any of you had stars recently? Theyre supposed to be dank, but it looks like theres several batches..blue stars..



ya man.........I puked takin em.....two weekends ina row.....cant remember the last time mdma made me puke...haha   good stuff.........


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

legit as fuck, should be picked up monday then.


----------



## Unbreakable

The blue Gs are legit so far... will update later tonight


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

the oranges, same press, were REAL clean, i want moar. Too bad theyre not around anymoar. not the ones iwth the period either, no period but same press, lady then the G. cleaner pressed though than the new oens with the period.


----------



## Unbreakable

Blue G lady's are fucking cleans as fuck...

Kinda pissed i wanted more of Molly high... but i am all lovey ... its okay tho i am luving it still


----------



## wherestheeinpa

Has anyone heard of green number 1's? im out of my regeant and i havent been able to find ANYTHING since sept. i've been piped and didnt like that shit one bit.  this would be around NJ/DE/PA/MD


----------



## Unbreakable

The blue G lady i would say are one of the purest pills in a long time... It was Med dose... I would recommend a double drop.... followed by a few to your liking through the night.... That would get you smashed.... Friend of mind said two did him right, another friend said one wasn't enough...He wished he took two cuz the ones who did where Rolling balls....  my friends went to sleep very easily with no shitty hang over the next day, they had a glow actually


----------



## corkraver

Has anyone in the New Jersey area had orange ladies? Like G's up Ho's down without the G. I'm anxious to take them but the last few times my guy has gotten bunk rolls. Any experiences are welcome.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i saw on PR the ones without the G were pipes. Why is an ecstasy pill, of all drugs, called g's up hos down. I mean i know why, i had them (only pressed ones ive had..shit only MDMA ive had..) but ecstasy isnt "gangsta" to begin with ya know? PR should have those, but i remember ones that had a score on the back, that are same as you described, no g, adn they were either speed and pipes or just pipes.


----------



## corkraver

True thanks. I also picked up some Blue G's up Ho's down. Probably the cleanest pill I've had in New Jersey. I gotta run back to my guy and get some more before they're all gone. I'll refrain from taking the orange ladies for now.


----------



## Unbreakable

^ Told you guys... last time i had a pill like this was some Purple pill  i even forgot the stamp its been that long


----------



## YES SIR

sneilburg 3000 I have been trying to find you for a minute now.  Please contact me.  I know you through "B" and we first met at "R" apt..  Just think carefully about who those initials are and who you talked about before about posting on blue light.  Does anybody know anything about the blue stars.  I cant pm you on here I am only a bluelighter. I


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

already discussed the stars above man. might be picking up soem molly caps, but ive never bought molly before/no test kit, ill hit you gusy up with some pics here if i get em.


----------



## liquid arcadia

apparently green ladies are the best in ct right now, i was asked to do research on em, and all i can find is small traces of info in PR comments. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## AMTDan

I'll second the question on green ladies


----------



## Swizol1

and I will thrice that...lol


----------



## s4mm1ch

heard about some yellow dolphins going around in MD. Anyone know whats in em and/or how they are?


----------



## liquid arcadia

tryin to cop some green ladys today, my mecke is on the way, wish it was here today  hopefully i will have a pic and report up by monday. supposedly these are bomb. we'll see


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

got offered blue g's, gonna get 2, you think that would be good enoguh for someone with no tolerance? taken pills twice before, but only really rolled the 2nd time..even though the pills were dank (?). At least the girl i buy from has em already i think, its hard to get pills around here, a mofo still owes me a blue star, he says hes getting me that or mah cash moneys tomorrow. I need some fucking money luzl.


----------



## cero

LSDMDMA&8317829 said:
			
		

> got offered blue g's, gonna get 2, you think that would be good enoguh for someone with no tolerance? taken pills twice before, but only really rolled the 2nd time..even though the pills were dank (?). At least the girl i buy from has em already i think, its hard to get pills around here, a mofo still owes me a blue star, he says hes getting me that or mah cash moneys tomorrow. I need some fucking money luzl.


If it was me, and pills were hard to find in the area, I would take the pills over the money. Maybe that's why drugs put me in between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

lulz i would take it too. But the blue g's are decent enough to roll (no MDMA tolerance..some amphetamine tolerance..actually a decent amphetamine tolerance, maybe) off of 2, dosed at the same time? They cost TOO MUCH where i am, and i am just happy to be able to get em, ya know?


----------



## liquid arcadia

these puppies look GOOD. I just ordered a mecke test kit. DAMN i wish i had it right now. i bet these are so bomb.


----------



## liquid arcadia

WOW. THESE ARE GOOD. MDA FOR SURE. HOLY SHIT. i dropped two. amazing. my report is up under northeast if ya wanna see it.

very trippy. smooth tho. very. i was outta my mind for the comeup. it was a bit too much. felt like i took cid.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

hahaha sonics rollin. I want those beans. Ill probably only be able to get the blue ones though


----------



## Jewel

Heads up. There are some awful pills going around the NE being sold as E. Blue crocodiles and white ladies. Both pills are the same shape, flat on the inpressed side, convex on the other side with no marking. They are small diameter and thick. I can only speculate that there are piperazines in these- which, i don't know. But, the other day I had the single worst experience of my life with my boyfriend. I felt no emotions, severe anxiety, my muscles were too weak to move, serious hot and cold flashes, constant thirst, and nausea that wouldn't subside for about 24 hours. The worst part of the experience lasted for like 5 hours, but the anxiety and weird, distant feeling lasted for around 12, an awful headache also kicked in at some point. I literally wanted to die. I'm just thankful I had someone there to take care of me. He's got a good 50lbs on me, so it didn't effect him as much. Stay away!


----------



## AMTDan

Sounds like nasty pipers to me. 

Green G ladies the shit. MDA that will melt your ass to the bed/couch/floor.


----------



## TheShadow7478

I like the pills that I think have meth in them as well i think, that make u crazy horny... But South Jersey is like a hole in the wall, nothing happens down here.


----------



## liquid arcadia

green ladies tested bad, i really dont udnerstand it. what the fuck did we take. that shit felt legit. fuckin waste of time. AGAIN.






btw i had some shavings from the yellow pumas i had back in august. that is the reaction in the top right hand corner of the pic. INSTANT dark green to dark blue. i would fucking do anything for them again. hehe my pic too 






TO DIE FOR GUYS. I HOPE YOU HAD EM!!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

methylone maybe? I thought methylone was a yellow result. What the fuck did you take, didnt you say it was just like strong MDA?


----------



## wherestheeinpa

btw i had some shavings from the yellow pumas i had back in august. that is the reaction in the top right hand corner of the pic. INSTANT dark green to dark blue. i would fucking do anything for them again. hehe my pic too 






TO DIE FOR GUYS. I HOPE YOU HAD EM!![/QUOTE]



  I had these back in sept, best pills i had in years!!


----------



## oxalic32

Blue stars - clean 1 does it
Lips - clean but weak (eat a few)
Blue G ladies =  MDA + Meth (eww)

Not a fan of G ladies.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

meth? I cant get em now, shit fell through, but i thought it was MDMA+caffeine, according to PR. I dont see how you would feel meth if its got MDA in it though, apparently (ive only ever had MDMA, and twice at that, only proper rolled once too..) MDA is real speedy feeling and lasts longer. I dont see the point of putting MDA/MDMA in a pill, to end up putting meth in it, ya know? And on PR there are multiple test results, none indicate amphetamine/meth


----------



## AMTDan

Whatever is in the green G ladies is eomething I wasn't aware got existed. Never seen something feel so much like MDA. And I've taken pipes before these have a gentle benign feeling to them while pipes feel dirty and make me feel fucked up


----------



## luwak1

*green ladies wtf!*

Check this out i saw it awhile ago and thought it was strange. On ectasydata.org there is molly that came out of Atlantic city that had no reaction to the mecke and marquis, but tested for pure mdma. I was shocked too about the regent test results i  had them the night prior and swore up and down it was mda.


----------



## Unbreakable

^ New RC i bet....so i hear


----------



## AMTDan

Yeah man I wish I knew wtf was going on.  On the pillreports thread I was just getting crucified.  I thought they were MDA and then when the reagent results came through and I said ok I don't know what they are then but I like them and they feel kinda like MDA. Everyone then decided I had dumped money into shitty pills and was trying to push them, all because I said I liked them.

Honestly at this point I'm done. Just gonna wait for some kind of results from either ecstasy data or reagent tests. If it offends someone that I like them they can just fuck off.


----------



## Quantum Perception

Has any one else tested the green g ladies? besides amt and liquid


----------



## AMTDan

Quantum Perception said:


> Has any one else tested the green g ladies? besides amt and liquid



I didn't reagent test them at all. Liquid tested only with mecke. Plenty of other people have taken them though. Some like and some don't. Probaly no point messing with them until further reagent tests are done. I thought they were fun but I don't want to find out that they could interact badly with someone else.


----------



## Rifkala

RED DIAMONDS in the ny/nj/pa area.

had on last night; good roll but definitely a bit speedy and a bit trippy.  i do not have a test kit, but would like to know if anyone has had these beans and has tested them.

thanks!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

So, two of my friends ate 2 Green G Ladies each at a show last night. Both experienced minor mdxx-like effects while "coming up", but achieved no more than a minor buzz before getting some really negative side effects. Both reported heavy nausea, a disorienting trippy effect, etc. However, both were able to sleep fine later on and felt fine today. Very strange. These Green Ladies should be avoided, definitely.


----------



## level45

*Blue Lips*

Just recently picked up some Blue Stars. Same guy gave me Blue Lips. They are in the shape of lips, excellent looking press. The blue stars were kick ass MDMA so I was happily surprised after reading of all the copies around now. I have been holding off trying the lips until I see a report on them. Has any body tried them yet. I got them on Long Island...


----------



## Unbreakable

lips are pipes i hear...


----------



## oxalic32

Unbreakable said:


> lips are pipes i hear...



There are real lips as well. Low dose of MDMA.

Anyone try green stars? The cut out ones? Slightly beveled. Pretty fat press. Very crumbly. Very light green color with speckles. Supposedly MDMA/MDA combo pill.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Green Stars are medium MDA.


----------



## Rifkala

anyone have any word on red diamonds??


----------



## AMTDan

All the tests of green stars has them coming out to be med mdma and speed. Whole bunch of tests out on those.


----------



## oxalic32

AMTDan said:


> All the tests of green stars has them coming out to be med mdma and speed. Whole bunch of tests out on those.



The ones i have are not speedy. I know people who went to sleep only a few hours after taking them.

Could be MDA. I haven't eaten myself.

I ran marquis on them and they looked good.


----------



## sk8krew420

ahhhhhh wtf is up with these green ladies in ct man. too many mixed reports to make up my mind if i want em or not. dude says they're bomb.. as id imagine but fuck you just never know.


----------



## Deyesrock

in my experience with rolls in CT...

blue g's are good, the ones i got were adulterated with caffeine i beleive.
i  blue stars.. clean, reliable, but low-medium Mdxx 
ive had weird looking orange G's big wide ones that didnt look cleanly pressed, speckled. i beleive there was meth in them
orange naked ladies, the shiny ones, are clearly pipes...

ive read/heard that green stars are speedy.
ive read/heard green G's are nice, but theres some mixed reports on some mystery chemical in them

about to get purple starfish, i hear theyre bangin. 
thats my 2 cents.


----------



## sk8krew420

alright im lookin at the blue gs and green ones. sounds like blues the way to go. the speedy hyper roll is more fun sometimes.. more dancing and wanting to run around
my blue star connect got pinched =/ those were nice tho i agree
the orange g ladys ive got unfortunately.. i got that kid back tho... lil bastard
green stars were nice i thought also. 
havent come across purple starfish tho. ill b lookin for em


----------



## Swizol1

FiveBucksFool said:


> Green Stars are medium MDA.



yeah green stars I had were MDA as well...


----------



## Swizol1

sk8krew420 said:


> ahhhhhh wtf is up with these green ladies in ct man. too many mixed reports to make up my mind if i want em or not. dude says they're bomb.. as id imagine but fuck you just never know.



If u want MDxx stay away from them........If u just wanna get high , I guess u could pop 2 or 3.....BUT I wouldnt........Get sum mdma bro......boycott all non MDxx.......tell ur friends.


----------



## oxalic32

Swizol1 said:


> yeah green stars I had were MDA as well...



Would you eat 1 or 2? You think no MDMA?


----------



## TheShadow7478

i am looking at orange g ladys in NJ, pillreports.com has them as not too bad... mdma + maybe mda or meth/amp/caffeine.... but from what u r talking about in CT there are like 2 different orange g ladys, oh the fun.


----------



## sk8krew420

ive had 3 different types of g ladys.. 
ones legit... real legit. small pill. crumbly... real nice
second was waxy... obvi a pipe.
and the third looks the most legit. big and chalky but total shit. popped 3 adn was opnly teased with that "almost there!" feeling.


----------



## shake

@sk8krew420 here is not the place for you to be hoping to find new hookups. consider this your first verbal warning.


----------



## sk8krew420

wtf im not lookin for that at all. w/e dude thats gay


----------



## Swizol1

whappen


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

anyone in philadelphia? Someone i know is gonna head near there and i am trying to get some rolls from them, since he said he can get em in philly. Whats good in philadelphia in terms of pills? I know the blue g's are good from this thread, but the only pills/MDMA ive ever had (twice) were orange/peachish g/ladies from last year's batch, the dank ass fire MDMA ones lulz. Not asking for a source, but whats goin' around? Hopefully gonna get some of those blue g's if he can find em there.


----------



## sk8krew420

fuck man. i got some green stars and they were fuckin bunk. ive had greens tars twice and the first time they were fire. now we've got shit stars goin around. jus got a call literally 5 minutes ago sayin a kids got fire green stars. im sketchin about them.. anyone else had shitty green stars?

and about those g ladys... i got some in ct and they were bunk. not sayin theyre the same ones tho.. obviously i wouldnt know.


----------



## Ressur

anyone have a final opinion on green lady Gs?  Im in NH and thats the only hookup i can get.  I took some bad white turtles around New years and hoping to avoid that scene again.  I dont mind a little speed or whatever as long as the mdxx is there.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Read the reviews already posted here. They suck.


----------



## YES SIR

Has anybody heard of the transformers going around central pa at all


----------



## TearItDown

If you can get these, you are lucky. This is gonna be a great summer.





Seems like the image isn't working. They are yellow stars. VERY good. Same presser at blue stars and yellow pumas from what I understand. Boston area and new england from what I know.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

picked up 2 blue g/ladys that are different than the ones on PR. pics when i get em outta mah stash spot next. They look just like the old orange ones from last year did, but a weird blue color.
edit:
pics in the thread in PR discussion about the g's. Not sure if i got hte blue ones or the green ones..but..just parachuted one so we'll see?


----------



## c3rta1nv0rz

does any1 know anything about some pink monkeys on long island, i havent actually seen them, some1 told me about someone possibly having them but i dont know if they're good and its possible he's just fronting n tryin 2 act like he can get shit.


----------



## ese fuego

*Virginia E/Powder*

Aiight im from SW Virginia Roanoke/Lynchburgh Area but this is for all of VA We had so star power E pills about July of 09 im jus wounderin how far out they made it and if anybody knows what route they came through on? Cuz they was insane! it was like poppin 2 blue dolphins and 2 G's ^ Ho's down


And we got some powder comin thru at like <snip> a gram this shit is str8 raw... but i heard something about it being cut with lidocaine powder? anybody know anything about it?


----------



## IheartMaryJane

*Yellow Ants- Ontario Canada*





sorry about the poor picture quality.
any one see these going around ontario?


----------



## Vida Infra

Event tomorrow in MD. Trying to figure out what to look out for.


----------



## acexnx316

Anyone seen these around? G with what looks to be a . to the right of it and a lady pointing to the right on the other. Looks very light blue, with dark ble specks and brown specs (Heroin?) as well. Just looking to see if anyone has had any experience/tried these yet or knows anything about them. Edges are beveled, and it's not crumbly at all, as you can see...

Links:


----------



## Mob Rules

acexnx316 said:


> Anyone seen these around? G with what looks to be a . to the right of it and a lady pointing to the right on the other. Looks very light blue, with dark ble specks and brown specs (Heroin?) as well. Just looking to see if anyone has had any experience/tried these yet or knows anything about them. Edges are beveled, and it's not crumbly at all, as you can see...
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/59
> 77/lady2final.th.jpg


Probably not heroin as I believe only one pill was confirmed to have heroin in it. That or something like a VERY small percent includes heroin. 

On another matter I recently just ate 4 green cherry or berry they were a very light green (almost white) and had little red specks I would stay away from these pills at all costs I ate 3 to start with and after about 1 hour and a half of not feelin anything I Ate another one and finally another hour and Half later the first three started kicking and I started getting sick to my stomach and then proceed to puke about three times over the corse of an hour. The buzz from these pills we're just plain out WIERD and nit mucch of a trip at all. That coupled with fact that they take forever to kick and then make ya feel like shit for longafterwards (I still feel like shit and I popped about 8 or 9 hours ago mayb even longer) I'd stay away from these pills DEFINATLY NOT any sort of MDxx and I don't even think they had any in them. All in all these pills put u in for a long shitty sick feeling high and a wierd ass long sketch all for no reason. I wouldn't recomen these and if u do happen to come by them I'd start with one or two and wai atleast3 hours before deciding u need more. Btw I rarely throw up and on top of that the three other people that tried these pills all had expierences similar to mine. These pills are going around Kitchener and the general Toronto area  and I one again stress that u all stay away from these bunk wierd fucking pills


----------



## c3rta1nv0rz

my dealer was telling me that he's getting some green g ladies (never heard of green ones) and most likely double stacked purple stars, any1 know anything about these? i havent found a pill reports report on green g ladies, and the ds stars might be the same as the starfish idk im most likely gettin some this week and will probably post a report on pillreports under same sn.


----------



## thehaight954

most likely those brown specks are unwashed mdma. that heroin myth is asinine as well as stupid the probability that that little speck of dope which is prolly impure to begin with could actually do something to you is little to nothing. in addition to that mdma is roughly cheap to manufacture heroin is not. sorry to get off topic but i hear that all the time :/ Lady g's or g's up hoes down are what those are reffered too. very speedy some mdma. decent and if thats all you can get your luckier than most people... although ive seen knock offs and once my friend had some that were very pure once they were pipes or some shit...


----------



## FiveBucksFool

c3rta1nv0rz said:


> my dealer was telling me that he's getting some green g ladies (never heard of green ones) and most likely double stacked purple stars, any1 know anything about these? i havent found a pill reports report on green g ladies, and the ds stars might be the same as the starfish idk im most likely gettin some this week and will probably post a report on pillreports under same sn.



Dude, <snip> Why don't people read this thread before posting in it haha.


----------



## c3rta1nv0rz

damm my bad i didnt think to read all the pages v4 this one. but no im not retarded <snip>


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

the green g's are pipes. nasty.


----------



## cindyk82

First post in here, just wondering -

Has anyone heard anything about Green Playboys from NY?  Thanks


----------



## Quantum Perception

Any word on the red cut out 3D diamonds?


----------



## Johnny blue

Just skimming through. Heroin in a pill would be utterly pointless and an expensive additive for no apparent reason. Its a myth. 

So are double/triple/whatever stacks. The mdxx content of a pill is what matters and being "double stack" doesn't necessarily mean it will be any better than a regular pill. Just some half assed street marketing so don't fall for it.


----------



## TearItDown

Johnny blue said:


> Just skimming through. Heroin in a pill would be utterly pointless and an expensive additive for no apparent reason. Its a myth.
> 
> So are double/triple/whatever stacks. The mdxx content of a pill is what matters and being "double stack" doesn't necessarily mean it will be any better than a regular pill. Just some half assed street marketing so don't fall for it.



I'm not about to derail this thread just to prove your wrong. PM me if you'd like to start spreading the truth, instead.


----------



## pallidamors

Johnny blue said:


> Just skimming through. Heroin in a pill would be utterly pointless and an expensive additive for no apparent reason. Its a myth.
> 
> So are double/triple/whatever stacks. The mdxx content of a pill is what matters and being "double stack" doesn't necessarily mean it will be any better than a regular pill. Just some half assed street marketing so don't fall for it.



This. I've always wondered how anyone could believe that someone would actually put a drug into a roll that doesn't really absorb through the stomach (like heroin), unless you don't know much about the BA of dope.

I was under the impression that at one point the terms double and triple stack had a meaning, and by "at one point" I mean decades ago, but that it kind of just fell into being a marketing term now. Certainly I've never noticed any consistent difference between "double stacks" and regular pills in terms of strength. I could be wrong though and maybe those terms never meant much at all.


----------



## Johnny blue

I remember back 10 years ago people used to say double stacks and shit like that but, even then they were nothing special. There were plenty of way better pills that weren't labelled double stack. Its just a label and I just think its ridiculous that people believe shit passed down from dealer to dealer. You don't have to believe me TearItDown its your money.


----------



## Delsyd

Johnny blue said:


> Just skimming through. Heroin in a pill would be utterly pointless and an expensive additive for no apparent reason. Its a myth.
> 
> So are double/triple/whatever stacks. The mdxx content of a pill is what matters and being "double stack" doesn't necessarily mean it will be any better than a regular pill. Just some half assed street marketing so don't fall for it.



This is the truth, thanks for saving me the time of posting the exact same thing.


TearItDown said:


> I'm not about to derail this thread just to prove your wrong. PM me if you'd like to start spreading the truth, instead.



care to enlighten us all?


----------



## shake

ima say hes got a dea microgram somewhere  when they found 1 small batch of rolls cut with a tiny amount of dope. but please i want tearitdown to enlighten all of us of this.


----------



## pallidamors

Johnny blue said:


> I remember back 10 years ago people used to say double stacks and shit like that but, even then they were nothing special. There were plenty of way better pills that weren't labelled double stack. Its just a label and I just think its ridiculous that people believe shit passed down from dealer to dealer. You don't have to believe me TearItDown its your money.


Oh, I was thinking even farther back than just 10 years ago. I was thinking like when MDMA first started to become a popular club drug, before the rave scene even really got started, like in the late 80s or something. Even 10 years ago I'm sure double stacks was just a marketing term. Ultimately none of those terms mean anything because its not like most dealers will test the pills for you and give you an official report on the exact contents of them. Although that would be nice.


----------



## TearItDown

Both MDMA and heroin are fairly cheap to produce. Not everywhere, but from what I have gathered, the amount of heroin that would be put into rolls would cost less than to actually put all MDMA in the pill. Heroin rolls have been found from tests. It's very true as palli said that the BA of heroin is not that great, however I've come across very few people taking just one roll at a time. People picking up cheap rolls will often get several, and they take several as well (and thus ingesting enough heroin to make you feel the effects). While it is very unlikely that you ever come across an H cut roll, it is very possible and will usually result in higher profit margins for whoever is selling them.


----------



## thechamp1685

um.........im pretty sure that dopey feelin would be K ..........bra


----------



## Johnny blue

TearItDown said:


> Both MDMA and heroin are fairly cheap to produce. Not everywhere, but from what I have gathered, the amount of heroin that would be put into rolls would cost less than to actually put all MDMA in the pill. Heroin rolls have been found from tests. It's very true as palli said that the BA of heroin is not that great, however I've come across very few people taking just one roll at a time. People picking up cheap rolls will often get several, and they take several as well (and thus ingesting enough heroin to make you feel the effects). While it is very unlikely that you ever come across an H cut roll, it is very possible and will usually result in higher profit margins for whoever is selling them.



Or the could cut it with a cheap inert whatever which would make a lot more sense to anyone profit wise. There probably has been heroin in rolls. There probably has been just about anything in rolls. A regular filler is just factually cheaper than heroin. Considering dose and the BA at that MOA it makes no sense to substitute a regular filler for an expensive drug that would add nothing to the experience. The point is just because your pill has brown spots on it doesn't mean its cut with heroin. Its just as likely that the "heroin ecstasy" tabs are just anti drug propaganda. You must understand that this rumor is almost as old as ecstasy itself and has become a joke to a point. Every time there are a new uninformed group of etards this one surfaces which is why so many of us are telling you its bullshit. 

Even if it were heroin (which its not)  you'd have to eat so many something else in the pill would kill ya long before the heroin. 99.99999% of pills do not have heroin in them in fact I'd say you'd have a better chance of these " OMG brown speckles" to be shit because its free.

It really is funny that this one still comes up. 10 years ago when I was 18 I heard the same rumors and people would be "addicted" because the beige supermans had heroin in em so you'd get hooked and have to have em. Its a myth and a ridiculous one at that. It always has been. No matter what anyone says 20 years from now some kid that has probably never seen heroin will see a brown speck and jump to the same crazy conclusion. Without even checking I'd be willing to bet anything that heroin has never caused any ecstasy related death or injury and until that happens this "OMG heroin rolls" thing will remain ridiculous and a myth.


----------



## Unbreakable

your more likely to get special K than heroin...

I personally love K in the pill; especially at the end of the day


----------



## Delsyd

thechamp1685 said:


> um.........im pretty sure that dopey feelin would be K ..........bra



that dopey feeling is MDMA.

have you guys had mdma?



TearItDown said:


> Both MDMA and heroin are fairly cheap to produce. Not everywhere, but from what I have gathered, the amount of heroin that would be put into rolls would cost less than to actually put all MDMA in the pill. Heroin rolls have been found from tests. It's very true as palli said that the BA of heroin is not that great, however I've come across very few people taking just one roll at a time. People picking up cheap rolls will often get several, and they take several as well (and thus ingesting enough heroin to make you feel the effects). While it is very unlikely that you ever come across an H cut roll, it is very possible and will usually result in higher profit margins for whoever is selling them.


your claim is unsubstantiated and sounds like bullshit.

there has been 1 pill that has tested positive for heroin on ecstasydata in the 90's or early 2000's and it looked fake. like a really shit press and everything.

And it still doesnt make sense to put dope in "cheap rolls" as you said.


----------



## Vida Infra

Lots of shitty molly going around the North East. I don't know what this stuff is but I keep running into"molly that's clumpy and almost wet looking. Its usually pretty damn bitter, but nowhere near what true mdma tastes like. Its usually pure white, and other times amber/dark amber. Sometimes its really sticky, and sometime it will clump easy. After testing from 2 of 8 sources I've run across in the past 4 months it I've come to the conclusion a lot of it is RCs. Maybe meph/methylon?  I'm picking up a test kit tomorrow. I'm tired of this bullshit. I got piped this past weekend at a festival which ruined the night for me.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i have the same idea of stacks as pallidamors. i am suer at one point, maybe the early 90's, there were actually "double stack" pills that were super strong. i know ive seen old pics of pills that are proper double/triple stacks, if you say that 1 e is abotu the size of an aspirin generally.


----------



## TearItDown

Johnny blue said:


> Or the could cut it with a cheap inert whatever which would make a lot more sense to anyone profit wise. There probably has been heroin in rolls. There probably has been just about anything in rolls. A regular filler is just factually cheaper than heroin. Considering dose and the BA at that MOA it makes no sense to substitute a regular filler for an expensive drug that would add nothing to the experience. The point is just because your pill has brown spots on it doesn't mean its cut with heroin. Its just as likely that the "heroin ecstasy" tabs are just anti drug propaganda. You must understand that this rumor is almost as old as ecstasy itself and has become a joke to a point. Every time there are a new uninformed group of etards this one surfaces which is why so many of us are telling you its bullshit.
> 
> Even if it were heroin (which its not)  you'd have to eat so many something else in the pill would kill ya long before the heroin. 99.99999% of pills do not have heroin in them in fact I'd say you'd have a better chance of these " OMG brown speckles" to be shit because its free.
> 
> It really is funny that this one still comes up. 10 years ago when I was 18 I heard the same rumors and people would be "addicted" because the beige supermans had heroin in em so you'd get hooked and have to have em. Its a myth and a ridiculous one at that. It always has been. No matter what anyone says 20 years from now some kid that has probably never seen heroin will see a brown speck and jump to the same crazy conclusion. Without even checking I'd be willing to bet anything that heroin has never caused any ecstasy related death or injury and until that happens this "OMG heroin rolls" thing will remain ridiculous and a myth.



A lot of what you're saying has no relation to anything I've said. All I said were things that are KNOWN. Many people think that H rolls are just a myth, and maybe they are today, but there are still thousands upon thousands of roll that never get tested. There are documented H cut rolls. I never said anyone has ever died or gotten injured because of H rolls. Get off your high horse of shoving bullshit down my throat about shit I never even said. Stop ranting and just look at facts.



Delsyd said:


> that dopey feeling is MDMA.
> 
> have you guys had mdma?
> 
> 
> your claim is unsubstantiated and sounds like bullshit.
> 
> there has been 1 pill that has tested positive for heroin on ecstasydata in the 90's or early 2000's and it looked fake. like a really shit press and everything.
> 
> And it still doesnt make sense to put dope in "cheap rolls" as you said.



How doesn't it make sense? More money is MORE MONEY. I'm sorry, but no successful drug dealers get anywhere by being nice to everyone.


----------



## Delsyd

you make more money by putting inactive cuts or something like caffiene which is easily available, cheap and has some synergy with MDMA.

Heroin is more expensive than MDMA gram for gram.
It makes no sense for the producer.

You claim is still just YOUR claim. You havent put up any proof that would show otherwise or even given any plausible reason to do so.


----------



## TearItDown

Now we're just arguing which is more expensive to produce, and I'm saying without a doubt, heroin is cheaper to produce.


----------



## Delsyd

so why is it more expensive to the end user?


----------



## Johnny blue

TearItDown said:


> A lot of what you're saying has no relation to anything I've said. All I said were things that are KNOWN. Many people think that H rolls are just a myth, and maybe they are today, but there are still thousands upon thousands of roll that never get tested. There are documented H cut rolls. I never said anyone has ever died or gotten injured because of H rolls. Get off your high horse of shoving bullshit down my throat about shit I never even said. Stop ranting and just look at facts.
> 
> 
> 
> How doesn't it make sense? More money is MORE MONEY. I'm sorry, but no successful drug dealers get anywhere by being nice to everyone.



What facts dude? Show em and calm down. Where are these documented H cut rolls? Let's see the documents? You say facts, well how about some? Where are you getting any of your information from? You're so passionate about proving this and you say there are documented heroin cut rolls well than let's see some proof. You must have seen em because you have all the facts and I'm cramming bs down your throat so let's just cut to the chase and be out with your source.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yes, because mr. suburban american can grow enough poppy to get enough morphine to acetylate into heroin in his basement!
no.
MDMA might not be cheaper to make PER SE, because smack is made by poor ass farmers doing slight bits of chemistry (am i right in that morphine-->heroin isnt advanced chem?). smack has to be imported, whereas MD can be made anywhere.


----------



## stuckinaloop

Thats just dumb. H has a VERY low bioavailability if swallowed.  You have no facts. 

Even if an opiate naie person swallowed a whole 100mg bag of H theyd be fine considering it has like a 10 or 20% ba. 




TearItDown said:


> A lot of what you're saying has no relation to anything I've said. All I said were things that are KNOWN. Many people think that H rolls are just a myth, and maybe they are today, but there are still thousands upon thousands of roll that never get tested. There are documented H cut rolls. I never said anyone has ever died or gotten injured because of H rolls. Get off your high horse of shoving bullshit down my throat about shit I never even said. Stop ranting and just look at facts.
> 
> 
> 
> How doesn't it make sense? More money is MORE MONEY. I'm sorry, but no successful drug dealers get anywhere by being nice to everyone.


----------



## shake

a pill presser cutn pills with dope is gunna be broke and a dope dealer cutn pills with his dope will not have any money. i want to see cold hard actual links and facts to make me believe "smack tabs" are real and not just a marketing gimmick


----------



## pallidamors

TearItDown said:


> Now we're just arguing which is more expensive to produce, and I'm saying without a doubt, heroin is cheaper to produce.


Maybe for the South American or Asian warlord, it is. But for us hard working, honest Americans...its cheaper and easier to make MDMA. If heroin is so cheap to produce then why isn't every junkie doing so?


----------



## shake

palli your a just arguing for arguing sake. just admit tearyouup is right and move along.

derailment off subject here: i got my takehome doses from the clinic now so i only gotta go once a week now went ahead and double dosed so 240mgs has me feeling good. and off work allready and fixin to take my buddy to the dr office. he cuts his x pills with hydromorphone cause its cheaper to produce


----------



## Johnny blue

Lol


----------



## thechamp1685

@ delsyd the mod yeah ive been doing mdma for almost ten years now so yeah its safe to assume ive done mdma and yes i know mdma can make u feel lazt but i only get the dopey feelin on K pills where i dont wanna move enen with the molly i dont get as dopey im still fuckin shit up glowstringing


----------



## shake

ppl still glowstick? thats hilarious to know that i thought that died with plur in 2001


----------



## Jewel

TearItDown said:


> Now we're just arguing which is more expensive to produce, and I'm saying without a doubt, heroin is cheaper to produce.




I think the point that people are trying to make here is that it really doesn't matter which is more expensive to produce, what matters is that heroin is definitely more expensive to produce than _fillers_- so a producer is losing money by not selling heroin as heroin, but instead using it as essentially a filler, because it does not have a significant effect on the user. If the producer has access to MDMA and heroin, why not sell MDMA and heroin and use fillers to bulk up the pills? It makes no logical sense to use heroin as a filler- especially because it wouldn't actually be enough to feel. So, thinking of it as losing money by not selling two different products, and thus not making twice the $$, yes the producer is preventing themselves from making more money than they could. 

As far as I know, MDEA in pills has made people think that they had pills with heroin in them, when in fact there was none. Pretty sure I had MDEA once, it felt like a cross between being really, really stoned and rolling. I didn't move the whole night, I just laid there, it felt nice, but I can see how someone might suspect heroin- or some other opiate- was in such a pill if they weren't familiar with what else is out there. 

Out of close to 2,000 pills tested by EcstasyData, only 2 have had heroin in them- that is 1/10 of a percent of pills. Assuming that ratio could hold up even for pills that haven't been tested, the likelihood of someone coming across a batch of such pills is slim (unless they are the ones making them)- and if they did, I doubt they'd even know it, since they wouldn't feel it.


----------



## stuckinaloop

pallidamors said:


> Maybe for the South American or Asian warlord, it is. But for us hard working, honest Americans...its cheaper and easier to make MDMA. If heroin is so cheap to produce then why isn't every junkie doing so?



I don't think most junkies have the knowledge, chemicals, not to mention the ingredients that it would take to produce heroin lol.


----------



## stuckinaloop

has anyone had purple shaped stars

they are light purple i guess
star shaped
nice press 

anyone?


----------



## c3rta1nv0rz

i've never had purple stars personally but several ppl i talked to all told me they were really fire. finally getting this thread back on track


----------



## TearItDown

Jewel said:


> I think the point that people are trying to make here is that it really doesn't matter which is more expensive to produce, what matters is that heroin is definitely more expensive to produce than _fillers_- so a producer is losing money by not selling heroin as heroin, but instead using it as essentially a filler, because it does not have a significant effect on the user. If the producer has access to MDMA and heroin, why not sell MDMA and heroin and use fillers to bulk up the pills? It makes no logical sense to use heroin as a filler- especially because it wouldn't actually be enough to feel. So, thinking of it as losing money by not selling two different products, and thus not making twice the $$, yes the producer is preventing themselves from making more money than they could.
> 
> As far as I know, MDEA in pills has made people think that they had pills with heroin in them, when in fact there was none. Pretty sure I had MDEA once, it felt like a cross between being really, really stoned and rolling. I didn't move the whole night, I just laid there, it felt nice, but I can see how someone might suspect heroin- or some other opiate- was in such a pill if they weren't familiar with what else is out there.
> 
> Out of close to 2,000 pills tested by EcstasyData, only 2 have had heroin in them- that is 1/10 of a percent of pills. Assuming that ratio could hold up even for pills that haven't been tested, the likelihood of someone coming across a batch of such pills is slim (unless they are the ones making them)- and if they did, I doubt they'd even know it, since they wouldn't feel it.



The point I am making, is that while it is unlikely you will ever come across a heroin roll, don't say it can't or won't happen. It can happen, I just have a problem with people spreading lies. I've said this several times, I think.


----------



## stuckinaloop

I'll give a better review when im not as fucked up..

light purple star shaped e pils

real

I am findin a local massage place now with $50 to spend


----------



## Jewel

So, it looks like there is another batch of bad green G ladies going around the north east. Perhaps they are the same ones from a few months ago? But user experiences sound a bit different. Someone sold them to a friend of mine, telling him they were light blue ladies before they met- and when he met the guy they were the green ones. So aggravated that he still got 'em after seeing the color was lied about- and didn't tell me when he saw they were _vivid __green _colored- because he picked up some for me and now I'm out $$... I want to strangle him for still buying them. But I'm stupid for having someone pick up stuff for me before seeing it. 

Aside from purple stars and light blue ladies, has anyone had anything decent in NYC lately? The past 3 batches of stuff I've gotten have been pipeazine cocktails.


----------



## Delsyd

thechamp1685 said:


> @ delsyd the mod yeah ive been doing mdma for almost ten years now so yeah its safe to assume ive done mdma and yes i know mdma can make u feel lazt but i only get the dopey feelin on K pills where i dont wanna move enen with the molly i dont get as dopey im still fuckin shit up glowstringing



sorry man, i didnt mean to offend you. Im sure you've done real MDMA and i apologize for saying you havent.
We all react differently to drugs, i should have remembered that.


----------



## Delsyd

TearItDown said:


> The point I am making, is that while it is unlikely you will ever come across a heroin roll, *don't say it can't or won't happen*. It can happen, I just have a problem with people spreading lies. I've said this several times, I think.



sure it can happen. But it wont.

/converszation, as its getting nowhere.

Continue to believe yourself, but please dont go spreading the rumors around.


----------



## Jewel

TearItDown said:


> The point I am making, is that while it is unlikely you will ever come across a heroin roll, don't say it can't or won't happen. It can happen, I just have a problem with people spreading lies. I've said this several times, I think.



This convo really is getting nowhere, but I'm going to add one more thing, because I think there is another point being missed here. I'm pretty sure noone is saying that _can't _happen-  but what I think is being implied, from reading the posts, is that your claim that you've seen people get all doped up from pills with heroin isn't possible- not even from ingesting multiple mdma pills laced with it. What you thought was you seeing people getting dopey from heroin-laced pills was, most likely, pills with MDEA (or something else) in them. If you have taken, or been around people who have taken, heroin laced pills, you likely didn't notice it, because it wouldn't be felt by the user. The people who _acted like _they took laced pills, in all actuality, most likely took something else. Because again, even taking a few pills laced with heroin, it still, most likely, would not have a noticeable affect. There is a whole thread  about oral heroin use here on bluelight: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/archive/index.php/t-34637.html- but the general consensus is that you'd need to take quite a bit to get any affect- more than you'd find in (multiple) pills that are predominantly mdma.


----------



## Johnny blue

Word no one is saying its not possible. On that same note anything could be in there. Bluelight isn't about possibilities, its about knowledge based in fact and logic asside from the *one* incident reported by the DEA in a microgram there is no reason to flip the fuck out. There have been millions probably billions of pills and like I said you have a 99.9999% chance of getting an H free pill. I'm of the opinion that my fellow bluelighters are smart enough to know that anything is possible. There is just no reason or logic behind putting heroin in anything. Its costly for the manufacturer. It adds nothing to the experience at a normal dose. And lastly as evident by the DEA is stupidly unlikely. 

Like I said this rumor is not new. That's all its ever been though is a rumor.


----------



## pallidamors

Johnny blue said:


> Word no one is saying its not possible. On that same note anything could be in there. Bluelight isn't about possibilities, its about knowledge based in fact and logic asside from the *one* incident reported by the DEA in a microgram there is no reason to flip the fuck out. There have been millions probably billions of pills and like I said you have a 99.9999% chance of getting an H free pill. I'm of the opinion that my fellow bluelighters are smart enough to know that anything is possible.



For some reason this reminded me of Hume's argument against the uniformity principle. 

But yeah, let's get back on topic, I think everybody has proven their point that heroin in pills might be possible, but is almost guaranteed to never happen for the reasons aforementioned.


----------



## thechamp1685

um so yeah i had blue stars this weekend not the star shaped pill they were circular domed on back really thick i seen on pill reports on em bein in cali and miami but with mixed reviews well i had 2 1/2 throughout the night and they were amazing eyes fluttering like crazy if u come cross em snag em up


----------



## TearItDown

thechamp1685 said:


> um so yeah i had blue stars this weekend not the star shaped pill they were circular domed on back really thick i seen on pill reports on em bein in cali and miami but with mixed reviews well i had 2 1/2 throughout the night and they were amazing eyes fluttering like crazy if u come cross em snag em up



Were they cut outs or pressed in?


----------



## thechamp1685

na not a cutout like the normal stars that are going around they were a round pills domed on the back blue very crumbly and very thick the star logo was inpressed got em at a festival where people were goin nutz and eatin em up so with so many people on em and having a good time i figured it would be a safe bet to scoop sum got 5 of em  was very pleased since all i do is molly and this is the first pill ive eatin since 08 czrazy fuckin eye wiggles but didnt feel as loved up like when i do molly but all i can say is crazy fuckin eye wiggles overall great buy


----------



## Rifkala

Quantum Perception said:


> Any word on the red cut out 3D diamonds?



i have no idea what was in them, but they were an insane roll.  extremely overwhelming.  i only took one and i was bouncing off the walls, eyes moving more than they had in ages.  at the same time they were pretty trippy...light show was entirely consuming, and there were points where i couldn't comprehend anything beyond the music being performed.

like i said, idk what's in them but they were delicious.  i would definitely get the again if i could!

someone out there has to have  an idea of what's in them!


----------



## darkcloud

WNY sucks, a it's all pipes and fakes. There's not all this going on in FL. I had to move to WNY.


----------



## darkcloud

Rochester area, btw.


----------



## cero

darkcloud said:


> WNY sucks, a it's all pipes and fakes. There's not all this going on in FL. I had to move to WNY.


Move back to FL?


----------



## pallidamors

cero said:


> Move back to FL?



Why would anyone do something like that?


----------



## Unbreakable

bro where are you finding these pills in WNY that are all  beat?

Because i know damn fucking well mad pills come in that area due to the whole Canada border thing.... I have a feeling your not going to the right places to find the good drugs....


----------



## thechamp1685

thats what i told him also


----------



## JohnnyRedlight

does anyone know of the types pills circulating in the NJ/philly area?


----------



## FiveBucksFool

DC/Bmore: Light blue Dolphins = clean but mdxx low-med.


----------



## TearItDown

JohnnyRedlight said:


> does anyone know of the types pills circulating in the NJ/philly area?



Heard some fairly good things from a friend in philly. Don't ever get pills in NJ, unless they are really from NYC.


----------



## Unbreakable

Um pills come through NJ all the time that are great.... NJ has many ports that stuff slips through....  more so than NYC

North NJ has better pills IMO i used to party up the whole NJ/NY area


----------



## shake

NJ not getting good pills is about as feasible as pills getting cut with heroin


----------



## Jewel

TearItDown said:


> Heard some fairly good things from a friend in philly. Don't ever get pills in NJ, unless they are really from NYC.



Pills in NYC aren't great either. Of the past 6 times I got stuff, 3 of those times I got piped. It seems like in the North East you've got a 50-50 chance of getting good or bad stuff, no matter what state you're in. Which is pretty bad. 
I'm currently on the hunt for molly because there are too many shady pills around. 

What's good in NYC lately?


----------



## Unbreakable

You just have to trust your drug dealer or the test kit 
Find a steady connection of good pills and keep it... 
you do not have to cop the drugs at the party....cop them before....
A lot of the time people sell garbage at parties just to get ride of them..... especially if they do not know you....


----------



## Unbreakable

You just have to trust your drug dealer or the test kit 
Find a steady connection of good pills and keep it... 
You do not have to cop the drugs at the party....cop them before....
A lot of the time people sell garbage at parties just to get rid of them..... Especially if they do not know you...


----------



## neMMMM

anyone heard of the pink check marks around nj?


----------



## Jewel

Unbreakable said:


> You just have to trust your drug dealer or the test kit
> Find a steady connection of good pills and keep it...
> you do not have to cop the drugs at the party....cop them before....
> A lot of the time people sell garbage at parties just to get ride of them..... especially if they do not know you....




You're right. I don't roll a parties though, my boyfriend and I roll together and just hang out/talk/touch/listen to music etc. the usual. I just got back into rolling at the beginning of the year, after many years of a break-  it's been a tough search to find a reliable person. I've been relying on friends to pick me up stuff when they get- but I've learned most of them just want to get fucked up- and sadly don't mind pipes. I'm getting sick of hearing "These pills are amazing! Really strong"- then I take 'em and they're pipe cocktails. I need to pick up a test kit when I get paid.


----------



## Vida Infra

Got a 10 pack of what I was thinking was going to be  blue  or green star cut outs. Friend just dropped off my bag. 2 green stars, 5 purple stars, 2 red outpressed paul franks, and 1 orange outpressed  crossing revolver. Does  anyone have any idea if the stars have started being cut with any form of pipe yet? I'm 99.9% positive the franks  and revolvers are  pipe so I'm a little worried  about my stars. I really want to have an epic 4th.


----------



## thechamp1685

@ jewwl i was dry on fonding anything good for a while but pipes but good people/connects are out there also f.y.i its beter to get your molly NOT! in nyc but the suburbs a lil ways away just sayin.......


----------



## stuckinaloop

Vida Infra said:


> Got a 10 pack of what I was thinking was going to be  blue  or green star cut outs. Friend just dropped off my bag. 2 green stars, 5 purple stars, 2 red outpressed paul franks, and 1 orange outpressed  crossing revolver. Does  anyone have any idea if the stars have started being cut with any form of pipe yet? I'm 99.9% positive the franks  and revolvers are  pipe so I'm a little worried  about my stars. I really want to have an epic 4th.



I recently had 5 purple stars (cut outs) decently nice press, they were lightish purple I guess.

They were fuckin sweet. I rolled very hard off 2, the 3rd I took half and sniffed half a few hours in..dunno how much a different that made.

I barely ever roll though so take my tolerance into consideration.

I was able to find the exact purple stars i took on pillreports.org and they had good reviews. purple star cut out, one side looked lightly different fromthe other, like one side had a bevel or something, they were decently thick too.


----------



## thechamp1685

@ stuckinaloop there the purple starfish i heard they were real good good grab


----------



## Jewel

thechamp1685 said:


> @ jewwl i was dry on fonding anything good for a while but pipes but good people/connects are out there also f.y.i its beter to get your molly NOT! in nyc but the suburbs a lil ways away just sayin.......



Thanks for the reply- maybe there is still hope   I recently was hooked up with someone that seems promising, I'll be meeting him tomorrow- keeping my fingers crossed. And I'll keep that in mind- though since I don't know too many people in this scene I don't know how I'd find people in the suburbs. I heard that there was some good molly going around NYC recently- hoping to get ahold of some. Has there been bad molly in NYC that you've heard of?


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Molly is back in the DC/Bmore area.


----------



## den3ial

FiveBucksFool said:


> Molly is back in the DC/Bmore area.



drool. time to get to work.


----------



## TearItDown

shake said:


> NJ not getting good pills is about as feasible as pills getting cut with heroin



From NJ? Doubt it. I've met so many sketchy people from NJ "CRAVING" molly when I've mentioned it. I don't even talk to people in NJ about rolling anymore. Too many narcs, too many sketchy people. Last pill I heard from NJ were blue lips in central jers.


----------



## Jewel

So, I could be wrong, because there is no way of testing short of sending it to ecstasy data (and paying $120)- but I got some "molly" in NYC that I'm 99% sure was MDEA. The guy was honest and told me that it wasn't the best he's bad, and it doesn't last long enough for him, but since I've been having such a hard time finding ANYTHING MDxx I picked it up anyway. Wasn't a bad time, but not MDMA amazing either. Anyone else come across this stuff in the NE?


----------



## thechamp1685

@ jewel yeah is it white powdery and looks like crystal shard in it cause that what im gettin and did a lot of it friday night and i was thinking that it was mdea cause it was slightly differnt feeling then the normal batch


----------



## Vida Infra

Green and Purple star cut outs are low-medium MDxx. Defiantly need to double drop, not nearly as good as they use to be. Dark green UFCs with raised octagon and beveled back are high MDMA and what I suspect to be some kind of AMP.


----------



## YES SIR

*Orange buddah*

Has anybody heard of any Orange buddah's going around?  Wondeiing if anybody has seen them around lately at all


----------



## LuGoJ

Got some more blue batmans, pretty sure they are the same as the last ones I had. Tested the same, taste the same, smell the same and look the same. Going to consume tonight.


----------



## TearItDown

Anyone try cut out blue stars? I've heard some good things and some shitty things in NYC.


----------



## Damnitfeelsgood

Anyone try Purple Stars floating around the NY long island area? Shaped like a batch of green stars that were going around, and have blue and red specs on them.


----------



## thechamp1685

@tearitdown if there baby blue get em if there a dark blue with white specks stay away there pipes. and @ damnitfeelsgood GET THE PURPLE STARS!!!!!!!! amazing that is if there crumbly and are shaped like a starfish


----------



## TearItDown

Thanks champ  

Pokeballs in mass  wheeee


----------



## level45

*Blue G Ladies*

I just picked up a few G Ladies. They are same going around Jersey and NY and look exactly like the ones in the following report.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22681

Their are many different opinions where some people say they are great, some say they have caffeine in them and others have claimed needing 3 to have a good experience. I will not get to try till the end of the month and was hoping to get some opinions from people who frequent this forum as many of you have been strait up on other pills and I don't always trust those who post on Pill Reports. 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## wolfienuke

I had those same G Ladies, and they were very good. I have been getting way to many pipes in New York compared to what I got in Cali (I've only gotten piped twice there).

Two pills had me rolling hard, and eye wiggles like I haven't had in a while.


----------



## thechamp1685

@tear it down pokeballs in mass? what ones?.....


----------



## thechamp1685

@wolfie and level the BLUE!  g ladys are legit but what ive noticed about the ny pills is that once there a batch there around forever  and then u start gettin the bull reports of then being low tolerence well if there the same pills floatin round and your always rollin i think it would be common sense that u would not have the same effect after a while overall blue G ladys are OFFICAL "and you can take that to the bank!" mdma med.


----------



## thechamp1685

@ ecstatic glow bro been test mdma man goto  pillreports.com its on there and also if your talkin bout the white G. there mda all the way!!!! but in your defense mdma has been know to give visuals


----------



## gonja

has anyone around NYC tried the purple stars going around?

not the starfish, and not the cut-outs, they look like the blue stars everyone has seen

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22274

the ones i got look like that one ^ only i wanna say their darker, almost grey even.  That report i just posted is the only one i could find that matches the description of what I just got,  and the latest comments at the bottom worry me that their pipes

thanks for any input!


----------



## TearItDown

thechamp1685 said:


> @tear it down pokeballs in mass? what ones?.....



White zoo's. Supposed to be a lot more soonish, not sure what kind though


----------



## Shaker218

i hope those pokkies make to my area cant find nuttin worth buying


----------



## Shpongledd

my friend recently picked up outpressed green marijuana leaf pills in central jersey.  I told him that i dont want them because they are dxm/pipez but his good friend/dealer told him he rolled hard on them... should i believe pill reports or an experienced roller? (no test kit)


----------



## Blazif07

Shpongledd said:


> my friend recently picked up outpressed green marijuana leaf pills in central jersey.  I told him that i dont want them because they are dxm/pipez but his good friend/dealer told him he rolled hard on them... should i believe pill reports or an experienced roller? (no test kit)



... I'd go with PR. A dealer is trying to sell his shit whether he's your friend or not. For some, pipes can have "roll-like" effects, but really I'd say it's not worth the risk and to pass on those pills.


----------



## ddabs

anyone taken orange hearts? domed and scored on the back..smell like crazy chemicals.... cant find anything on pill reports and I'm eating these in 2 daysssss


----------



## Kiddo411

goin to the deadmau5 show on saturday


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

anyone hear about some green/red glocks/guns/pistols?


----------



## Kiddo411

anything real besides those blue gs would be nice to see.  i used to have access to some variety of great shit but i moved out of my hometown now and that's all there is  i'm bored with em already kinda


----------



## TearItDown

Anyone in the jersey area watch out carefully, some people trying to pass off white lightbulbs as rolls with mdma. They're pure speed, which kind of makes sense to me, though.


----------



## level45

*Thanks Champ*



thechamp1685 said:


> @wolfie and level the BLUE!  g ladys are legit but what ive noticed about the ny pills is that once there a batch there around forever  and then u start gettin the bull reports of then being low tolerence well if there the same pills floatin round and your always rollin i think it would be common sense that u would not have the same effect after a while overall blue G ladys are OFFICAL "and you can take that to the bank!" mdma med.



Thanks Champ....you were right...totally clean and legit medium dose. Enjoyed them this past weekend.


----------



## thechamp1685

@level45 no problem level im glad i could help now if only i could get pills myself =( thats would be cool but im stuck with molly =) so i really cant lose


----------



## renton1453

so whats good in around new england area, mass or ri?


----------



## contrite

FiveBucksFool said:


> DC/Bmore: Light blue Dolphins = clean but mdxx low-med.



can you tell me any more about these blue dolphins? i've read a lot about how blue dolphins can be impure sometimes..

just got a bunch of them, theyre blue with a dolphin imprint jumping to the left. the guy said that they were extremely potent and told us to not take more than one at a time under any circumstances. ive never heard of a roll that you can't take more than one of though so this makes me think they might be meth bombs... oh well, ill be trying them tonight so i'll let you all know


----------



## Vaya

Shpongledd said:


> my friend recently picked up outpressed green marijuana leaf pills in central jersey.  I told him that i dont want them because they are dxm/pipez but his good friend/dealer told him he rolled hard on them... should i believe pill reports or an experienced roller? (no test kit)



I just got one of these today, from Jersey delivered to wherever I am in Pennsylvania.... been (sadly) reading all these PR.com reports on the pill I hold in my hand; it's such a sweet press and the pill looks wonderful. 

My dealer also told me he rolled hard on them although they were "...real dopey..." in his words (which the presence of DXM would explain). I guess maybe they are a DXM/Piperazine mixture, or perhaps DXM + MDxx as lots of people's test kids have turned orange/yellow and then slowly to purple.

I'm wondering if anyone here has actually taken this by this point? I want to hear just one person's account - most if not all the PR.com reports have not been consumed.
if no one has any info then..... sigh 
i'll probably take it anyway along with a blue star.

~vaya


----------



## Kozbot

renton1453 said:


> so whats good in around new england area, mass or ri?



There is some absolutely BOMB molly in the worcester area.


----------



## Shaker218

Kozbot said:


> There is some absolutely BOMB molly in the worcester area.



glad to hear something other than dope coming outa worcester.lol lost in the valley


----------



## contrite

Blue dolphins (jumping to the left) in the washington DC area are bullshit. They contained no MDMA and instead were a shitty mix of Piperazines and some 2C-x research chemical. Watch out.


----------



## cero

^ Sounds like they would be fun if double dropped with a good pill. MDMA + 2C-x = Fun (in my experiences). Never have I ever had so many closed-eye visuals to the point where I can have convo's with myself.


----------



## Swizol1

couple shitty pills i tested this weekend.......pink smilies.....Bottom domed....No reaction w marquis  also tested witrh no reaction is the white 420's.


----------



## thewitchdoctor

level45 said:


> Thanks Champ....you were right...totally clean and legit medium dose. Enjoyed them this past weekend.



I'm almost 40yrs old, and it still amazes me that people will blame the supplier for their tolerance issues.

Especially with E, people wanna roll for a week straight and when they take 6 bombs on the 3rd day, texts start appearing lik "sshit fell off", new batch? Wtf, and other crap.

Glad to see there are still some of us out there that realize recreation is a ramp.
*NSFW*:


----------



## Vaya

I tried the green raised marijuana leaf print pill. It was an awful experience; in my opinion, a combination of LOW dose MDxx (likely MDMA), and a ton of pipes and methamphetamine. There was DEFINITELY meth in it, definitely MDxx in it, but the terribleness of the experience I attribute to what may have been BZP combined with TMFPP. I've had the combination before and it left me just as wretched as I was after this experience. Stay AWAY from these pills; again, they are purported to have originated from New Jersey.

~ vaya


----------



## thechamp1685

@thewitchdoctor  im no wheres near as old as ya it just common sense man people are stupid ever more so when on the internet and thats y im called the champ man i dont talk nonsense

and @ swizol get off the pills man there molly in thew boston area dude watch when they have "wrecking ball" inna few weeks shits gonna be SICK!


----------



## level45

thewitchdoctor said:


> I'm almost 40yrs old, and it still amazes me that people will blame the supplier for their tolerance issues.
> 
> Especially with E, people wanna roll for a week straight and when they take 6 bombs on the 3rd day, texts start appearing lik "sshit fell off", new batch? Wtf, and other crap.
> 
> Glad to see there are still some of us out there that realize recreation is a ramp.
> *NSFW*:



You are so right. Everything in moderation just gives you a greater appreciation...


----------



## Rifkala

anyone recently try a purple transofrmer? outpressed decepticon face on the front, round on the bottom, somewhat thick.  not glossy...might be more lilac than purple.

i know there have been funky reports on transformer pills, but i got this from a friend i trust implicitly.  just would like to know what's what before i drop this coming thursday....


----------



## thechamp1685

dont take pip man thats not i the usual to be round unless stragglers have em DONT FUCK WIT IT!


----------



## diva100

Vaya said:


> I just got one of these today, from Jersey delivered to wherever I am in Pennsylvania.... been (sadly) reading all these PR.com reports on the pill I hold in my hand; it's such a sweet press and the pill looks wonderful.
> 
> My dealer also told me he rolled hard on them although they were "...real dopey..." in his words (which the presence of DXM would explain). I guess maybe they are a DXM/Piperazine mixture, or perhaps DXM + MDxx as lots of people's test kids have turned orange/yellow and then slowly to purple.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has actually taken this by this point? I want to hear just one person's account - most if not all the PR.com reports have not been consumed.
> if no one has any info then..... sigh
> i'll probably take it anyway along with a blue star.
> 
> ~vaya




Ive taken this! its not good! i mean it was still fun with the environment and friends but if ur takin this and expecting to roll good with lots of empathy then ur gonna be a little upset. i honestly got bored a lot too! and i took 4 and half....so yea...big waste of money.


----------



## YES SIR

Wondering if anybody has heard anything good or gad about Orange Dolphins?  Any info would be greatly apperciated..


----------



## Breakz0r

Is there ANYTHING good or WORTH grabbing in NWCT?


I'd like to know.


----------



## pallidamors

Breakz0r said:


> Is there ANYTHING good or WORTH grabbing in NWCT?
> 
> 
> I'd like to know.



What's NWCT? Northwest Connecticut?


----------



## oxalic32

My boy has Blue G ladies supposedly bomb.

A kid at a festie had purple star fish. He called them quad stack 8) Didn't bother trying them.


----------



## Audi0

oxalic32 said:


> My boy has Blue G ladies supposedly bomb.
> 
> A kid at a festie had purple star fish. He called them quad stack 8) Didn't bother trying them.



I had afew of the G Ladies a few weeks ago and imo they we're pretty good rolls.  My buddy had a purple star just a few days ago and he said it was a good but strange feeling.


----------



## Breakz0r

pallidamors said:


> What's NWCT? Northwest Connecticut?



yesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## cindyk82

I have tested both the Blue G ladies and the Purple starfish (both from NY)  The Blue ladies came up as MDMA but the Starfish came back no MDMA so be careful with those


----------



## TearItDown

Recently tested blue stars (boston/VT pills) and they were pretty good. The test came up as med-high MDxx. Unsure of the remaining filler. I've heard that it's possibly a new unscheduled benzo. They're a bit different than straight molly. Not a lot of noticeable energy with them like the yellow stars. Overall good rolls and definitely keepers.


----------



## Quantum Perception

I just got these really light blue starfish hard-presses, with some dark blue spots and a smaller amount of white spots. 

These might seem slightly purple, but its not close to pink or red.
It has a sky blue color. 

Anyone know about these?


----------



## Addicted1

Anyone in the New england area try the white transformers,I'm about to roll for the first time in a whild and curiouse if there are any reprts on there.I will post back after next weekend and tell you guys what i thought of them.


----------



## psyckokilla

TearItDown said:


> If you can get these, you are lucky. This is gonna be a great summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the image isn't working. They are yellow stars. VERY good. Same presser at blue stars and yellow pumas from what I understand. Boston area and new england from what I know.



Are these the stars your talking about?? Or has anyone any info on them?


----------



## TearItDown

psyckokilla said:


> Are these the stars your talking about?? Or has anyone any info on them?



They look pretty much exactly like that. They haven't been around my area for some time though (blue stars replaced the yellows after all the yellows were bought and eaten lol), so be careful for copycats. If the pills you got are straight then you're about to enjoy the best rolls I've ever eaten.


----------



## Shaker218

*Yellow stars*

I got thise at a event in june ,and they were fire!I have'nt rolled in a while but they made me feel great.you will deff. have fun with those


----------



## Swizol1

Addicted1 said:


> Anyone in the New england area try the white transformers,I'm about to roll for the first time in a whild and curiouse if there are any reprts on there.I will post back after next weekend and tell you guys what i thought of them.



dont eat the transformers man........there not MDMA.......


----------



## Breakz0r

If anyone is in the CT Region grab orange stars....

They are JUST like the orig blue stars that came out back in late september last year....( People who had the origs should know what which ones I'm talking about  )

Alot of people I know said that


----------



## dcraver877

i took the blue stars a week ago and they were just a small-medium dose of mdma.  No benzos or anything like that.  Just MDMA.


----------



## TearItDown

dcraver877 said:


> i took the blue stars a week ago and they were just a small-medium dose of mdma.  No benzos or anything like that.  Just MDMA.



If you had the same presses I described they are definitely not a weak dose. Not as high as other presses out there but they're pretty clean.


----------



## dcraver877

no these aren't the yellow ones you posted a pic of above.  These were lightish blue star-cutouts.  Got them a little over a month ago.

ahh, nvm just reread your post before that.  Yea, these are probably from a different batch.  How far up north? or south?  you live?


----------



## Unbreakable

NYC
Red Diamonds- BS
Blue Lips - BS
Gladies white - good


----------



## georgewc2001

^The red diamonds I had weren't bs.  I'm in NYC and I'd say they were low-med dose MDA. Def clean.  Try the purple lips if you can get em.  They're low dose MDMA,  but clean.  Clean is very hard to find in NYC, as I'm sure you're aware.

White gladies around?  I'll have to see if I can grab some.  Here's what I can report:

Purple stars - pipes
orange stars- MDMA and amp w/ horrible comedown
purple gladies - crap (pipe with maybe small amount mdxx)
red diamonds - low-med dose mda clean
purple lips - low dose mdma clean
blue gladies - ones i had were bs (pipe/caffiene/small amount mdxx is my guess)
molly - pipe

It's rough in nyc right now, to say the least.  

NYC peeps...please stop buying garbage!  It's the only way the dealers are going to step up their game.  Course the first step is understanding what's garbage, which it seems most people here don't, so I think we're screwed unbreakable.


----------



## MikeJ77

Does anyone know anything about the blue stars going around the northern VA area?  Rather than a stamp, they are shaped like stars.  The dudeman says they "are the shiz" but he doesn't know what's in 'em... One of those "got it from a guy, who got from a guy" things...


----------



## jtrance9

all stars now a days suck...


----------



## stonepie

northeast has alot of shitty rolls lately


----------



## Simona19

Hi, I'm from southern new jersey. Ok, so...my friend and I decided to get e from a new untrusted source the other night. The pill was peach colored, very thick and convex on one side with a chanel (intertwined cc) logo on it. The convex side was blank...the chanel logo was flat and the logo was pressed inwardly. I was worried because of the thickness of this untested pill.

 We only took 1 and it took a really long time to come up...maybe almost 2 hours until the peak. I was actually sure I wasn't gonna roll and I was dissapointed...but then after an hour I feltincreasing tingly sensations and after 1 hr 1/2 I was rolling harder than I've ever been before. I enjoyed it and would take it again although I have no clue what's in it.


----------



## neMMMM

Simona19 said:


> Hi, I'm from southern new jersey. Ok, so...my friend and I decided to get e from a new untrusted source the other night. The pill was peach colored, very thick and convex on one side with a chanel (intertwined cc) logo on it. The convex side was blank...the chanel logo was flat and the logo was pressed inwardly. I was worried because of the thickness of this untested pill.
> 
> We only took 1 and it took a really long time to come up...maybe almost 2 hours until the peak. I was actually sure I wasn't gonna roll and I was dissapointed...but then after an hour I feltincreasing tingly sensations and after 1 hr 1/2 I was rolling harder than I've ever been before. I enjoyed it and would take it again although I have no clue what's in it.



That logo would be the gucci logo. My buddy had these also, and i was wondering the same thing. Think they might be pipe. NY here. Any info anyone? 

Also, wondering if anyone has any info on a batch of orange/purple stars?? 
these are them if this is any help:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22811
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=22810


also saw some yellow/orangish pikachu pokemon press, any info on that....? i know they have had good and bad ones on the west coast, but nothing reported on this side of the US. Anyone?....


----------



## georgewc2001

^Had the orange ones...high was intense, but comedown was hell on earth.  Def amp or meth in em.  I seriously can't say enough how horrible the comedown was.  You couldn't pay me to take them again.

^Purple ones in my area (nyc) tasted like straight pipe, so didn't eat em...fyi


----------



## georgewc2001

stonepie said:


> northeast has alot of shitty rolls lately



Thank you..I've been sayin this for weeks with not many in agreement.


----------



## thechamp1685

the uneducated people in this discussion rambling on about nonsense that doesnt add it is really starting to bother me


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

molly in the NE FTW


----------



## Shaker218

I took some ligt green stars about two weeks ago and they put me to sleep.I had been drinking before but only had 4 beers.The person i got them from just said they were weak but i don't roll much anymore.These stars are cutout and are very light green.Just putting out a warning and seeing if anyone has any feedback.


----------



## Quantum Perception

It looks like the blue starfishes are pipes. Ehh =(


----------



## zach98

im out in pittsburgh..i heard there is some g spots coming in... not excatly sure the exact detail of the pill just wondering if anyone has had any in the past few days.


----------



## Atom bmb

What's up party people I'm new to BL this is only my second post & it says the same as my first I'm not trying to sound like a dick but why all the presseys when Molly is all over the place? Cleaner,Higher,& easier to verify?


----------



## zach98

anyone around pa, my buddy says that their are some g spots coming in today.. i guess from new york. so hopefully they start popping up, hes going to test today and ill find out more details in the afternoon.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

damn straight atom
real fuckin truth right there.


----------



## The_Aviator

MikeJ77 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the blue stars going around the northern VA area?  Rather than a stamp, they are shaped like stars.  The dudeman says they "are the shiz" but he doesn't know what's in 'em... One of those "got it from a guy, who got from a guy" things...



There are some blue stars going around in Western PA that might be the same. My guy says they're clean and another friend said they're a good roll but I haven't tried them yet. A different friend of mine said they made him shake and it wasn't pleasant, but he isn't experienced. Anyone know about these?


----------



## amblerg

zach98 said:


> anyone around pa, my buddy says that their are some g spots coming in today.. i guess from new york. so hopefully they start popping up, hes going to test today and ill find out more details in the afternoon.



sure hope so. havent seen e, let alone good e in many many months


----------



## zach98

amblerg said:


> sure hope so. havent seen e, let alone good e in many many months



they are around, diamonds are too. it's just a matter of finding someone with them... i was told by a few people the g's were pricey.

and also i ate the blue stars on and off for about 2 weeks out in PA, also the ones i had had a beveled bottom. in all honesty i've rolled more off 2 legit rolls, than 8 of the blue stars.. but also, i know they're about 2-3 different batches where i am... i took a break from rollin for about 4-5 years.. and back then it was impossible to get shitty rolls.. i dont know what happened...

also... i just got a call about the red diamonds... anyone out in PA see the actual dark red ones.. or is it just a flood of the pink diamonds.


----------



## Swizol1

TearItDown said:


> I'm not about to derail this thread just to prove your wrong. PM me if you'd like to start spreading the truth, instead.



meaning????????


----------



## Swizol1

Delsyd said:


> that dopey feeling is MDMA.
> 
> have you guys had mdma?
> 
> 
> your claim is unsubstantiated and sounds like bullshit.
> 
> there has been 1 pill that has tested positive for heroin on ecstasydata in the 90's or early 2000's and it looked fake. like a really shit press and everything.
> 
> And it still doesnt make sense to put dope in "cheap rolls" as you said.



I love ur argunt.....bc this is mine to everyone who says the heroin bs.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Swizol1 said:


> I love ur argunt.....bc this is mine to everyone who says the heroin bs.



Translator!


----------



## Shpongledd

I would like to know if anyone has more information on these: New Blue G Lady Press

I don't really trust the report because it's untested and he only took half of a pill.  I've taken half of MDMA med pills and felt nothing... thanks in advance!


----------



## shake

Shpongledd said:


> I would like to know if anyone has more information on these: New Blue G Lady Press
> 
> I don't really trust the report because it's untested and he only took half of a pill.  I've taken half of MDMA med pills and felt nothing... thanks in advance!




if youd look back in this thread we got a few reviews of them same pressed pills


----------



## Shpongledd

shake said:


> if youd look back in this thread we got a few reviews of them same pressed pills



i did... where? these are a new press... the other people are talking about different g ladies since there are 4 presses that i know of going around the north east...


----------



## pallidamors

Swizol1 said:


> I love ur argunt.....bc this is mine to everyone who says the heroin bs.



English...do you speak it?


----------



## TearItDown

To those of you who have enjoyed the nice yellow stars and green pumas, stock up now. They are running out for good.


----------



## Swizol1

pallidamors said:


> English...do you speak it?



argUMent......better?


----------



## neMMMM

whats good in the area? lots of whack blue stars around still.....

c'mon NY, why cant we be more like cali?...shit out here sucks.

anyone hear anything of red/orangish maseratis?


----------



## Mr.MollyPop

After reading through these post I'm glad I have the good friends I do. They always have great E, but the new ones they got are outta this world!! I'm almost 30 and have been rollin since I was 15, and hands down these new light green butterflies they have are by far the best Rolls I have ever had!!! I have never seen anything like them or can I find them anywhere on PR......they are light green with a butterfly impression on BOTH SIDES! I was unsure but tested them and they are MDMA with no adulterants showin. My friend says they are new and from Canada. I've been loving my E pills for 15yrs now and havent EVER had anything like these....will post some pics later on this week when I go get some more.......It was like Rolling for the first time all over again, but even better!! IF anyone else has had the chance to experience these, let me know what u think!!! I'm near Martinsville, VA.


----------



## rollin9

sigh........

I dont know what to think of the new gladys going around now in the NE. Theres like 3 reports on PR that seem like they are ok, then you got people commenting that they arent so who knows.

I read all this shit about molly all over the place in NY, just gimmie that and keep the pills!


----------



## justsayn2o

red Maseratis in the NE are decent... a medium dose of MDxx


----------



## FiveBucksFool

I'm hearing very good things about the new batch of Red Umbros available at certain locations in the DMV right now. Report coming...be on the lookout.


----------



## Swizol1

puttin this so sum1 can edit my 2 pics possibly.........
blue and orange .G ladies


----------



## georgewc2001

rollin9 said:


> I read all this shit about molly all over the place in NY, just gimmie that and keep the pills!



I've had some incredible molly here in NY, but I've had LOTS of chopped up, piped up, crap molly...so TEST IT EVERY SINGLE TIME YOU BUY

Main reason you're hearing about so much great molly is cause most people in NYC don't know what great molly is...seriously.  It's frightening because there's very little, if any, demand for actual mdma.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

swizol are those blue g's the flat ones, with the period on em?
mashpotato tested those a while back, came up clean and whatnot but he said he was sure they were MDA.
i want, if they are MDA lol.


----------



## bird^

Anyone heard anything about Red Supermans? I have a friend who ran into these I cant find anything about em on pillreports.


----------



## neMMMM

my buddy has red supermans on long island also


----------



## Delsyd

georgewc2001 said:


> Main reason you're hearing about so much great molly is cause most people in NYC don't know what great molly is...seriously.  It's frightening because there's very little, if any, demand for actual mdma.



you're wrong bro.
NYC has a huge population, you just know the wrong people.
I know from experience that there is good MDMA in NYC, it seems silly to think otherwise.

edit: ill also add that every drug ive tried in NYC (weed, E, H, coke) ranged from phenomenal to horrible, but usually closer to phenomenal.


----------



## neMMMM

NYC has good everything, just hard finding it... right now nyc is pretty dry is your talking about quality, plenty of bunk shit pipes n low does crap going around.


----------



## doriangray238

Anyone have info on yellow stars in NYC / LI ? Apparently they are "amazing" but I can't find anything on Pill Reports and I'm still waiting for my test kit to arrive.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Red Umbros (diamonds) are excellent.

Green Apples are worthless.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Blue Umbros are out now and are just as good.


----------



## k-opioid

Just got some blue stars sourced from around the Pittsburgh area. Beveled (raised edges) on both sides, slightly domed on one side. Light blue/brown specks in them. 

I think they are piperazines, I got really anxious, nauseous, hot/cold flashes, tasted sour, etc. 
However my other friends (who had never rolled before) had a great time and exhibited typical MDMA behaviors and physical symptoms, so it may have just been me. 

I may have an opportunity to get them tested via LC-MS in a few weeks, and i'll post the results.


----------



## georgewc2001

Delsyd said:


> you're wrong bro.
> NYC has a huge population, you just know the wrong people.
> I know from experience that there is good MDMA in NYC, it seems silly to think otherwise.
> 
> edit: ill also add that every drug ive tried in NYC (weed, E, H, coke) ranged from phenomenal to horrible, but usually closer to phenomenal.



No, I'm sorry but you're wrong...in your reading of what I wrote.  I didn't say anywhere in my post anything about mdma being in nyc or otherwise.  What I was clearly referring to was THE DEMAND FOR MDMA.  And, on that point, I am correct.  There is a tremendous market for (ie people buying) shit molly.  I've witnessed it first hand over and over and over. 

As far as the supply of actual mdma, I'd say it's spotty.  It's a numbers game in nyc.  The more people you come into contact with re:mdma, the better your chances.  It's that simple.  IME lately, there is some mdma around, but it's pricey.  And, the supply is not near where it should be for being the biggest city in the world.  But why should it be when, as I've said, people are so willing to buy shit?



neMMMM said:


> NYC has good everything, just hard finding it... right now nyc is pretty dry is your talking about quality, plenty of bunk shit pipes n low does crap going around.



^Exactly...and, as always happens every few years in NYC, until people stop buying the shit, dealers won't stop dealing it.

It's just like back in like '03/'04ish when all the pills were getting chopped up with meth.  Eventually, people got sick of it and stopped buying.  Then, what do you know?  '05/'06ish we were gettting dumped on with pure mdma and mda pills.

Now, everything (including much of the molly floating around) is chopped to hell.  Until the masses wise up and stop buying the shit, nothing will change because it doesn't have to.



k-opioid said:


> Just got some blue stars sourced from around the Pittsburgh area. Beveled (raised edges) on both sides, slightly domed on one side. Light blue/brown specks in them.
> 
> I think they are piperazines, I got really anxious, nauseous, hot/cold flashes, tasted sour, etc.
> However my other friends (who had never rolled before) had a great time and exhibited typical MDMA behaviors and physical symptoms, so it may have just been me.
> 
> I may have an opportunity to get them tested via LC-MS in a few weeks, and i'll post the results.



Couple weeks ago, I took a risk and picked up some blue stars, which turned out to be low dose, but VERY good quality mdma.  Check my report on pr.  They look like the traditional blue stars that've been around forever, but they're slightly larger and aren't domed.  They do have raised edges.  If I can get more, I'm definitely going to because the roll was fantastic.


----------



## k-opioid

^^ Mine are domed on one side, and have raised edges on both sides, but otherwise exactly the same as your pills. I think there are two batches going around of blue stars


----------



## FiveBucksFool

k-opioid said:


> ^^ Mine are domed on one side, and have raised edges on both sides, but otherwise exactly the same as your pills. I think there are two batches going around of blue stars



Two batches? Son there have been dozens of batches of Blue Stars. I'm sure all sorts of copy cat shit is still floating around.


----------



## cero

What about purple stars? Haven't seen em yet so I don't know the shape.



edit: it's a five point star.. looks more like a starfish. and it's light purple.

I'm pretty sure it's these: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24318

I'll let you guys know....


----------



## Audi0

I got some blue stars as well, great roll, have a few more that I'm def saving for the right occasion.


----------



## georgewc2001

cero said:


> What about purple stars? Haven't seen em yet so I don't know the shape.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: it's a five point star.. looks more like a starfish. and it's light purple.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's these: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24318
> 
> I'll let you guys know....



Good luck. Every purple star I've had has been a pipe or cut with pipes.  The blue stars have been real risky since the originals, but there are def some around worth picking up.  Ones I had were a great roll.  Weak, but high quality.


----------



## cero

georgewc2001 said:


> Good luck. Every purple star I've had has been a pipe or cut with pipes.  The blue stars have been real risky since the originals, but there are def some around worth picking up.  Ones I had were a great roll.  Weak, but high quality.


If these are the ones on that PR then I recommend them. Don't know if it's the fact that I haven't rolled in about a year and a half but 1.5 of these has got me on my ass.


----------



## neMMMM

everywhere has pokeballs now besides NYC. Whats going on??? if you look at pillreports, the quality of pills in NY/Northeast sucks compared to everywhere else. Someone please pack up a RV and go "Blow" style to ny.


----------



## georgewc2001

^lmao...that's what I've been thinkin too...what the hell?  why hasn't someone takin advantage of a blatent arbitrage opportunity here in nyc?  If you're the only game in a town this big with pokes, you gonna make bank!


----------



## Unbreakable

They are just over in Seattle .... wtf..... make the drive up to NYC 


I know a decent number of ppl in the game... they all complaining about garbage pills all over nyc area  and some just good enough so you don't get mad ....


----------



## rollin9

Anyone hear of transformers autobots? There's blue and tan around but im done being a Guinea pig


----------



## FiveBucksFool

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24419

These are in the DC area and are highly recommended.


----------



## georgewc2001

I had these and they're weak but clean and good quality mdma...  

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2031

Double drop em and keep droppin em til you feel it.  I had a great roll with empathy, euphoria, and afterglow.  Aside from the spotted blue g ladies, I think these are the best bet for pressed pills in nyc area right now.  The blue g ladies have lots of imitations, so it's a gamble in getting the good ones, which are these...

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2029


----------



## Unbreakable

the sad thing is you are right....... Blue stars best thing out right now in NYC area.... and even they are kinda weak.....


----------



## georgewc2001

Keep an eye out in the next couple months cause sometimes this is the time of year when good shit starts creeping it's way back onto the market.  Many people stop rolling as much over the winter cause of the cold and the club scene isn't as active after Thanksgiving and New Year's, so the demand drops which of course forces suppliers to up the quality of their product.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Unbreakable

The upside of all these shitty pills is the prices half dropped like in half.......


----------



## georgewc2001

^Word


----------



## neMMMM

Any word on the pink gladies? Pillreport comments suck with the usual trolls just talking about talking about the pills they have and not the actual pill in the report itself.  What would you guys say is the best pill in the nyc area so far this winter? Take care guys.


----------



## rollin9

I'm still trying to find out about these blue transformers. Seems like nobody has heard of tthem


----------



## LuGoJ

Just got some orange .G ladies, pretty crumbly.

Swiz, did you try the ones you had?


----------



## HATORI HANZO

cero said:


> What about purple stars? Haven't seen em yet so I don't know the shape.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: it's a five point star.. looks more like a starfish. and it's light purple.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's these: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24318
> 
> I'll let you guys know....



These were  pretty good, but I could not open my eyes for like four hours. I took four of them though. I felt amazing, but I was at a really shitty venue.


----------



## HATORI HANZO

FiveBucksFool said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24419
> 
> These are in the DC area and are highly recommended.



Had these last night at Ultra Bar. Not very strong but really good clean mdma. Wish I could have picked up an extra for testing puposes.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Hatori - heard that was a fun time but do NOT post venues here.


----------



## neMMMM

LuGoJ said:


> Just got some orange .G ladies, pretty crumbly.
> 
> Swiz, did you try the ones you had?



Are these .g's kind of pinkish or really just plain orange? thx


----------



## LuGoJ

neMMMM said:


> Are these .g's kind of pinkish or really just plain orange? thx



plain orange


----------



## neMMMM

let me know how they are, im in NYC too and shit sucks these days!


----------



## Quantum Perception

i just got this pink g lady with no dot, its light pink with small redish dots, anything on this?


----------



## Kirred502

i picked up 2 batches of G ladies. 1st batch they were red an had a glossy look and hard not chalky at all tested as pipes. 2nd batch was blue G ladies but they had little brown spots in them test good for amphetamines an mdma


----------



## LuGoJ

Finally got my marquis test and tested the orange .G ladies I have. They are flat on both sides, .G one side and girl facing left on the other, this side is beveled while the .G is not. They are hard but not waxy and look poorly pressed, the lines that make up the images are not very clean.

They went purple to black within 2 seconds.


----------



## SativaPlease

Boston area
I've only rolled a few times so I can't really give a reliable review but I had 2 of the purple stars and had an amazing night, was an awesome roll. One of my friends took 2 of the yankees and was really sick puked a bunch but said he was rolling a little bit in spurts, another took a a yankee and a star and was a little sick but still had a good roll, and another took 1 star and had a good roll.
That's about all I can say about them.. still messed up from those+other things.
The yankees were definitely horrible and the purple stars were at least decent, maybe not the best but I don't really have any experience so idk!


warning: big picture

*NSFW*: 









edit: sorry if this doesn't belong in this thread because it's not much of a discussion with no details? I was kinda messed up though and this doesn't warrant its own thread imo, i guess I'll just leave it here


----------



## stonepie

^havent seen those before but im guessing the purple stars are somewhat legit and the yankees are pipes. outpresses usually are


----------



## cero

HATORI HANZO said:


> Had these last night at ***** Bar. Not very strong but really good clean mdma. Wish I could have picked up an extra for testing puposes.


Might wanna edit the venue out of there bro. Not a very good look for the place.


----------



## georgewc2001

There's lots of very good copies of the two quality pills I've had recently in NYC.  Beware of IDENTICAL copies of both the blue stars and blue G ladies.  Be more aware of the blue star copies as they have a bit of speed in them that's very unpleasant on the comedown.  

I've had copies of the blue G ladies that are pipes and another copy that was completely bunk.  There are still good blue G ladies around...had a couple last night and must say they are good.  They're clean med dose mdma...VERY euphoric pills.  It's worth running into a few of the imitations to get to the good ones.  Time to reup on my kit...the fakes are just getting too similar to be able to weed them out.

Also, had the orange G ladies and enjoyed them as well.  Were clean med/low dose.


----------



## neMMMM

Quantum Perception said:


> i just got this pink g lady with no dot, its light pink with small redish dots, anything on this?



happen to have a pic? did you try them out? or test them? let me know.


----------



## LuGoJ

georgewc2001 said:


> Also, had the orange G ladies and enjoyed them as well.  Were clean med/low dose.



I must be a lightweight now. The come up from one was almost too intense for me and my fiance.


----------



## SativaPlease

stonepie said:


> ^havent seen those before but im guessing the purple stars are somewhat legit and the yankees are pipes. outpresses usually are



What I've heard since from people who got the same rolls is that the yankees are pipes like you said and the stars had a low-med dose of mdma with some speed.


----------



## georgewc2001

LuGoJ said:


> I must be a lightweight now. The come up from one was almost too intense for me and my fiance.



Na, they could've been med dose...I have a HUGE tolerance from many years of use.


----------



## starrsfromafar

I've ran into some bunk blue with black speck G ladies. Also ran into people selling molly in the NJ area in capsules just plain bunk.


----------



## georgewc2001

^LOTS of bunk molly in NYC...LOTS.  Also, LOTS  of bunk blue G ladies.  Buyer beware.


----------



## crazy d

georgewc2001 said:


> Be more aware of the blue star copies as they have a bit of speed in them that's very unpleasant on the comedown.
> 
> had 3 and half of those and a fake g lady on nye usually a reliable source to pretty much no roll and horrible come down my freinds who ate the same ones had the same experience


----------



## georgewc2001

^I'm very sorry to hear that...I know that comedown and wouldn't wish it on anyone!  On NYE, i had a handful of the good stars left that I started with and then kept on eating more but of the new batch.  My roll went from great to gone and then on the comedown I experienced a MAJOR crackout.

The next night, I wound up with a g lady from two different batches...one was completely bunk, the other was money.  I'm gonna try to pursue the source of the good blue ladies but it seems like the batches are getting switched or imitated so fast now, it's almost not worth the effort.  

Seriously, WTF is going on...I remember a time when people took pride in the pills they sold.  Everyone wanted to be the one selling the best shit, and, if you wound up with bunk or fucked up pills, you wouldn't turn around and sell it, you'd flush it.  If people would stop selling garbage, the manufacturers would have to step it up or see their profits evaporate.

But whatever, NYC is fucked.  It's been so bad for so many months now, the younger generation that's conusming most of the pills are starting to not even be able to decipher the good from the bad.  It's like they've never lived in a "golden era," so they don't really know what to look for.  Fuckin assbag crap pill makers are capitlizing on that shit like a mtf.


----------



## neMMMM

what do the fake ones look like?
anything like these? 
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24586


----------



## georgewc2001

I've had pipes that look like those ^ but I've also had good clean ones that look like those too...only difference was the stamp was harder to make out on the good ones, but that coulda been from handling.

The totally bunk ones I had looked like these
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24183
except the they looked like somone tried to paint the spots on to make them look like the good ones.


----------



## AfroJacked

Has anyone gotten the blue star cut outs that are now going around NJ/NYC


----------



## dina zajickova

crazy d said:


> georgewc2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be more aware of the blue star copies as they have a bit of speed in them that's very unpleasant on the comedown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is my same experience also with these in NYC. but i did like the roll from them.
> 
> comedown is not that bad as long as you have something to help ease out of it but don't get stuck with nothing. it will be world of hurt.
Click to expand...


----------



## Atlien3

man MDMA is becoming scarce


----------



## TearItDown

Atlien3 said:


> man MDMA is becoming scarce



hahaha. maybe in australia.


----------



## AfroJacked

dina zajickova said:


> crazy d said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is my same experience also with these in NYC. but i did like the roll from them.
> 
> comedown is not that bad as long as you have something to help ease out of it but don't get stuck with nothing. it will be world of hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a blue star I got from NJ. It was really solid. And def wasn't speed because at 6am i was ready for bed. Too many copies going around.
Click to expand...


----------



## okplanetxerox

Does anyone know anything about the DARK PURPLE G Lady's floating around?  I've heard they're pipes from some but other people say they're good rolls, can anyone share an experience?


----------



## neMMMM

okplanetxerox said:


> Does anyone know anything about the DARK PURPLE G Lady's floating around?  I've heard they're pipes from some but other people say they're good rolls, can anyone share an experience?



there seems to be two diff ones going around. the dark purple seems to be bad, although i havent tried either. 

might have already seen this, but these are the pillreport results:

bad (most recent report, prob the ones your thinking of): http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24714

good (couple weeks old, havent seen these around anymore):
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24045


----------



## okplanetxerox

yup, i got piped for the first time today.  hooray! 
i guess i'll be looking for blue g's or stars and taking the gamble that there's still some good ones...


----------



## neMMMM

okplanetxerox said:


> yup, i got piped for the first time today.  hooray!
> i guess i'll be looking for blue g's or stars and taking the gamble that there's still some good ones...



what time do you eat your rolls at? lol

what pills?

plenty pipe g-ladies/stars out! order a test kit, it will save you in the end!


----------



## okplanetxerox

i had to eat one before i started giving em to my best friends, some who haven't rolled before...so i ate one in the morning and was straight cracked out all day.

they were dark purple, almost blue g ladys.  domed on both sides, waxy and hard.  i know there's still good g ladys around, just need to find them.  ordering a pill tester this weekend


----------



## neMMMM

yah plenty of good ones around, good luck mate!


----------



## TyphlosionDragon

a friend of mine says hes got some red umbros (im in the dmv area). anyone got any experience with them?are they worth buying? also,i know their REALLY hard to see but can anyone id these pills? 






the yellow one kinda looks like two female symbols overlapping at the circle. the other kinda looks like a g,but i cant tell


----------



## dbabe

im in burlington, vt and i bought some purple (maybe magenta, with white specks) and i think they might be piperazine but im not sure. any help? the logo on them is an outprinted arrow set in an imprint, it almost looks like a lower case g or an 8 maybe? sorry for not being too specific, i put a link to a picture below... any help would be greatly appreciated

http://www.flickr.com/photos/58495611@N07/5367898551/


----------



## georgewc2001

In surfing PR, it's pretty obvious that the NE is shit at the moment for pills, but could someone explain how the fuck an island in the middle of the ocean (hawaii) clearly has a FAR better supply of clean strong pills than new york fuckin city?   

I mean i guess it's closer to the "golden triangle," but still nyc is the center of the universe...wtf?


----------



## cero

Anyone heard anything about blue monkeys? I was supposed to be getting the purple stars which I know are decent, but at the last minute that changed. Any info? ??


----------



## georgewc2001

the blue monkeys IME have been a pipe/e combo, so i'd wait for something else.  also, the purple stars have been pipes...at least all the variations i've had.


----------



## cero

georgewc2001 said:


> also, the purple stars have been pipes...at least all the variations i've had.


Not the ones I had a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure there's quite a few different batches going around.


----------



## neMMMM

Anyone hear of a dark purple pill with a shitload of diff color specs? "G" on one side, other side is blank. I repeat no lady. No dot either


----------



## cero

Turns out it wasn't blue monkeys I'm getting it is the yellow monkeys. Unfortunately every report on PR says they are Pipes! Fuck me.


----------



## TearItDown

AfroJacked said:


> dina zajickova said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a blue star I got from NJ. It was really solid. And def wasn't speed because at 6am i was ready for bed. Too many copies going around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several different blue star presses circulating the NY/NJ area, I've come across some REAL shit (pipes with just enough MDMA to trick kits, REAL douchebag presser), and some awesome blue stars. It's all about who you know and where they're coming from.
Click to expand...


----------



## socalthizzn

georgewc2001 said:


> In surfing PR, it's pretty obvious that the NE is shit at the moment for pills, but could someone explain how the fuck an island in the middle of the ocean (hawaii) clearly has a FAR better supply of clean strong pills than new york fuckin city?
> 
> I mean i guess it's closer to the "golden triangle," but still nyc is the center of the universe...wtf?





Nyc may be the center on the universe but los angeles is the center of the party world now. It is the mecca.


----------



## dcraver877

Pills fucking suck...have had all sorts over the past year or so.  SHIT.   even the molly seems like its just MDE or some half-ass product.

what a sad world.   i feel like someone needs to just market a real mescaline extract.  fuck the synthetic bullshit.


----------



## stonepie

dcraver877 said:


> Pills fucking suck...have had all sorts over the past year or so.  SHIT.   even the molly seems like its just MDE or some half-ass product.
> 
> what a sad world.   i feel like someone needs to just market a real mescaline extract.  fuck the synthetic bullshit.



ive pretty much given up on pills, such a crap shoot...molly is still good tho


----------



## dcraver877

i love molly but a lot just seems like its cut a ton these days.  I also like some sort of amphetamine w/ my roll for that dopamine boost.  I wish amphetamine powder (like in Europe) was available along with molly powder.  The meth is practically non-existent in the city; plus that shit's too toxic anyways.


----------



## georgewc2001

socalthizzn said:


> Nyc may be the center on the universe but los angeles is the center of the party world now. It is the mecca.



I've come to realize this, so this is where I'm headed for my party now.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

TyphlosionDragon said:


> a friend of mine says hes got some red umbros (im in the dmv area). anyone got any experience with them?are they worth buying?



Search next time. I already posted saying the Red Umbros are very good.


----------



## TyphlosionDragon

FiveBucksFool said:


> Search next time. I already posted saying the Red Umbros are very good.



Sorry,I totally didn't register your post. I'll be sure to search next time. Mind going into a little more depth about them? I might be picking up some soon


----------



## Unbreakable

^ Start by buying a Ez Tester kit and only buy molly....  most pills suck now a days


----------



## FiveBucksFool

TyphlosionDragon said:


> Sorry,I totally didn't register your post. I'll be sure to search next time. Mind going into a little more depth about them? I might be picking up some soon



MDXX medium-high, and a bit of amp. Lots of fun. The only downside is that they do not sustain for a tremendous amount of time, and if you keep eating them to keep rolling then the amp will catch up to you. Limit yourself to two and then keep it at that.


----------



## neMMMM

NY needs some MDxx HIGH pills already.... so jealous of the west coast! My friend brought some white batman pokeballs back a couple months ago, and you all have no idea how nice they were. 

Havent seen any of the umbros around the NY area, maybe they are staying a bit south?....

Fivebucks - if i remember correctly, were u the one that got fuckd by that person on here trying the u know what with your avatar? I almost did...seemed too good to be true. If it was you, i feel for you, and hopefully karma sent some good shit your way since then. Take it easy.


----------



## extae2

^aint that the truth!

NYC's so dry right now it's downright depressing. Somebody's gotta come to our rescue. Please!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

neMMMM said:


> Fivebucks - if i remember correctly, were u the one that got fuckd by that person on here trying the u know what with your avatar? I almost did...seemed too good to be true. If it was you, i feel for you, and hopefully karma sent some good shit your way since then. Take it easy.



Nope not me...I guess you're thinking of someone else. If you know the whole deal with the subject of my avatar, I got my Free Testing Kit and didn't pursue anything further. The Free Testing Kit was unfuckingbelievable though; to this day the best I've ever had.


----------



## rollin9

Soo my buddy says hes got these red hearts and that's all that's going around right now . But all the past hearts have been all bs . Anyone try or see these


----------



## stonepie

i know blue stars are hit or miss
anyone know peach or orange-ish stars floating around?


----------



## Swizol1

FiveBucksFool said:


> Nope not me...I guess you're thinking of someone else. If you know the whole deal with the subject of my avatar, I got my Free Testing Kit and didn't pursue anything further. The Free Testing Kit was unfuckingbelievable though; to this day the best I've ever had.



u lucky man.



rollin9 said:


> Soo my buddy says hes got these red hearts and that's all that's going around right now . But all the past hearts have been all bs . Anyone try or see these



rollin....i believe they're same hearts u had a while ago.........seems like a gd idea for whoever stockpiled em......to re-release em around this time.........i mean the contents are out........thats whats keepin me away from em..........dangerous cocktail IMO.



stonepie said:


> i know blue stars are hit or miss
> anyone know peach or orange-ish stars floating around?



junk........



Atlien3 said:


> man MDMA is becoming scarce



good mdma pills are.......not mdma.



THNX MOD!


----------



## rollin9

Ugh sucks... good pills are becoming scarce now.

Yea sounds like a good idea for the hearts to come out now again guess they can say he look its Valentines Day here's a heart.... wtf


----------



## Vine of Sodom

Best pills in Philadelphia PA are blue g ladies that are flat with the dot before the G. Blue stars are good but getting a little rarer now than they were late 2010


----------



## rollingstoned!

Pink stars summer 2009 were the last time I had a good roll. I tried after that to little avail. Might as well fucking synth it.


----------



## neMMMM

Vine of Sodom said:


> Best pills in Philadelphia PA are blue g ladies that are flat with the dot before the G. Blue stars are good but getting a little rarer now than they were late 2010



Just to be safe, i dont think i would touch any of the blue stars around.

Anyone see any of those blue rolex's around? They popped up on pillreports but i havent seen them or heard anything about them. Hope some come my way because the test results look pretty nice.


----------



## Shpongledd

Vine of Sodom said:


> Best pills in Philadelphia PA are blue g ladies that are flat with the dot before the G.



I second this! These are my all time fave. Too bad my dealer ran out so I just started picking up Molly...


----------



## neMMMM

What happened to the pokeball report on pillreports northeast... i think it was either in CT or NY. Was excited to see that up, but its not there anymore..... got my hopes up for some pokes around.


----------



## Gigles

So excited to see the purple butterfly pokeball report up on pillreports. hope we'll be getting some more stuff from the rest of the country, since our region is clearly not good at producing mdma.

And the report is even from RI (as am I) but my guy hasn't heard about them!


----------



## dankstersauce

Charlotte NC, shit man I don't know...all the pills are shit, I think everyone is doing mephedrone.  Pipes and speed are the only stuff I can find.

I finally tried good pure mephedrone last night and for the price of 2 pills I got ffffffucked up.  Honestly if mephedrone doesn't get banned I could easily see it destroying the 'ecstasy' market.


----------



## neMMMM

anyone have any info on these:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=24318


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Any info on a red Es? The front is a script "e" and the back is scored like a Poke, but without the dot in the middle.


----------



## Unbreakable

Haven't heard much bad news on Poke Ball type pills.... Never seen one around NYC area wish i did

From what i read something like 90% of pokeballs are good pills


----------



## llorecafboston

*who has had good beans recently in N.E.*

What press is your favorite of the year so far in N.E.


----------



## TearItDown

gone


----------



## itsjustmechillout

got me a blue heart-shaped pill from NYC

any help?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Yo @ the dude who talked about the flat g's up, someone who had a few hundred of em last year (as in, mofo had em last summer) said they were definitely good mda rolls.
If theyre legit mda i say.....LUCKY


----------



## Simona19

@ Itsjustmechillout

I know that there are atleast 2 types of blue hearts around. I got the small but thick bluish-green heart. Total pipe. Tested.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Red hearts are on edata...edata left "oh my word" or something as a comment on the page for it lol cause it.had mdma, meth, bzp/tfmpp and caffeine if i remember right


----------



## stonepie

god its been about a year since ive bought mdma in pill form. round here molly seems to be the only way to get good shit consistently


----------



## rozay135

stonepie said:


> god its been about a year since ive bought mdma in pill form. round here molly seems to be the only way to get good shit consistently



Wheres around here is it around here?


----------



## Unbreakable

rozay135 said:


> Wheres around here is it around here?



Brooklyn is flooded with real molly and RC represented as molly. Along with mediocre pressed pills. That is where you will find it


----------



## stonepie

rozay135 said:


> Wheres around here is it around here?


ha shoulda mentioned that before
CT


----------



## afterthequake

hi all

have the option to buy some blue stars now
anybody have any info ? most recent PR report for the area was over 2 months ago...seems like the blue stars were very hit or miss end of 2010..

i asked a friend who suggested "blue stars could be fine. make sure they aren't starfishes". i asked my source - confirmed 'stars, not starfishes.'
i've only got from this source once before, but know ppl who have used source for long long time and suggest 'source always has best stuff'. 

wish i were back on west coast :/   wtf is up with the same presses being used nonstop here on east? all i ever hear are stars or g ladys now.. if the blue stars have a bad reputation why would people keep making them??

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Your username is very relevant! Nice!


----------



## afterthequake

thanks 
it's the name of a collection of shorts by a fave author of mine (murakami). last night i saw the news and watched from 2am to 5am...then reread the collection ha.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Ive been completely out of the MDMA/roll scene for a while. Lost all connectiosn plus I used it for so long my tolerance was thru the roof. Are the pipe rolls still floating around... Any legit real good molly in the Boston Area? mmmmmm Molly


----------



## cero

First time I've ever come across molly here in bmore. You bet i'm happy!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Cero were you at a certain big party this weekend in Bmore?


----------



## cero

Sure was, =)

were you?


----------



## TearItDown

FiveBucksFool said:


> Cero were you at a certain big party this weekend in Bmore?



got to see skism on my bday yoooooooooo

best birthday ever!


----------



## cero

hells yeah skism killed it


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Hah, we need a BL meet-up.


----------



## Shpongledd

cero said:


> hells yeah skism killed it



fuck im jealous... was trying to be there but i have finals all week


----------



## stonepie

cero said:


> First time I've ever come across molly here in bmore. You bet i'm happy!



ain't nothing like the real thing baby...


----------



## Swizol1

any bod know anything bout dark blue.....(i think) G Ladies?   nYC

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/swizol/IMG_4256.jpg


----------



## abnortality

Your pic is too blury

Are their two legs or one?

A friend just grabbed 30 of them, said he ate one and felt great, but no one was able to test it.


----------



## JustLove

Yoo my guy just told me he has green and purple running mans, they are new in the northeast area.. Anyone know anything about them they are circle with the aol stickman running pressed... please


----------



## neMMMM

seems this thread is pretty dead unfortunately, no posts within a month =/.

lets try to keep this going guys. 

as for the running mans, pipes/crap stay away!


----------



## Shpongledd

neMMMM said:


> seems this thread is pretty dead unfortunately, no posts within a month =/.
> 
> lets try to keep this going guys.
> 
> as for the running mans, pipes/crap stay away!



probably dead because the whole n/e is switching to molly... pills have been methylone or pipes with enough mdma to trick the tester...


----------



## _boogiedown

pretty new to the site...whats up guys?

Be careful of any G Ladies on the east coast. Ever since November CT/NJ/NY has been BOMBARDED with G Ladies. Everyone I know has them & ends up with the same result: pipes. Purple/Blue are not to be trusted man..


----------



## LuGoJ

_boogiedown said:


> pretty new to the site...whats up guys?
> 
> Be careful of any G Ladies on the east coast. Ever since November CT/NJ/NY has been BOMBARDED with G Ladies. Everyone I know has them & ends up with the same result: pipes. Purple/Blue are not to be trusted man..



Not all are bad, i had orange g ladies around new years that were strong and clean. Just make sure you know which ones to look for and test them before you take them.


----------



## MrWiggles113

all pills around my area(newark nj) are horrible, i havent come across a decent pill in awhile.. and molly forget about it cant find legit shit anywhere...


----------



## georgewc2001

^x100000


----------



## AiryFairy

Has anyone tried the Pink/Red Hearts floating around the 973 area? (Newark) I just got some but a little nervous after seeing the e data results as well as word of mouth. Friend said they were STRONG to the extreme. Said he was tripping, and blanking out for a few then coming back.


----------



## jeebis

Has anyone had any of the new batch of orange g ladys in the NY (specifically upstate. but ct/nyc/jerz area works) area? My guy hit me up saying he had a bunch of them, but i haven't seen them around and am worried that they're another great pill that's been given pipe reproduction treatment.


----------



## quazzar

I wouldn't touch another g lady. Too many pipes of those going around. I'm not saying this isnt legit, but I would get a tester and test them. I've been on one pipe trip and that was enough to make me never want to do a pill that didn't test positive for mdxx.


----------



## AiryFairy

@jeebis: If they're those tall orange g ladies, that look like pencil erasers, DON'T buy! They are nothing but freaking pipes. I was suckered into buying this by my dealer, saying they were really intense.. They aren't. You feel something but it's more of a spaced out feeling, and it's a bit trippy.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

There have been batches of methylone g-ladies in the east coast recently, they do NOT test positive for MDxx on a marquis test, they CAN be identified with a mecke test (red-brown reaction), they are NOT pipes, they are not quite as good as real MDMA pills but they're not nearly as bad as pipes.  Many people will mistake methylone for MDMA!  It does cause eye wiggles, euphoria, and jaw clenching!  If someone on the east coast claims they ate a pill that made them roll and gave them eye wiggles and jaw clenching and euphoria, it was almost certainly methylone.

Everyone seems to think that any active pill that is not MDMA is certainly pipes.  This may have been the case at some point but it is no longer.


----------



## quazzar

I thought methylone changes to yellow on marquis.


----------



## justsayn2o

havent seen good pressies in the NE for awhile ...   molly is readily available though


----------



## krazycraft

Anybody know what the deal is with the Orange Crowns around VA? Haven't taken any yet, wanted to see if anybody else has.


----------



## quazzar

Not sure about orange, but a few months ago there were blue crowns going around nyc that were very very good.


----------



## sobernessSucks

blue owls are so amazing... i swear no crash so goooodddd

they are cutout's


----------



## quazzar

I am slightly skeptical about blue owls being amazing. Of course you never know, but cut outs are notoriously known to be pipes.


----------



## Breakz0r

To my CT brothers, don't loose hope cause this is all over CT, not a pressed, but 100% MDMA 

*NSFW*: 











Whaddddup?!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

I was at a certain large party in NE DC last night, and there were unfortunately a large number of people trying to sell methylone (and who knows what else) as mdma. It was almost comical. I would ask to look at what they were selling, and they'd show me a capsule with what looked like .8 instead of .1, and cut so fine it looked like sugar. All I could do was facepalm.


----------



## Breakz0r

Just a quick question, don't wanna get off topic about pills, but wtf happend?

I mean when I first started rolling it was ending of the white g's up(complete fire), and the flooding of the good small tiny stars (yes a cutout but was legit as f).... now it's just bunkcity.

Did the good press get popped? Or Just leave the game? It's been like a year and a half since bombs came thru, maybe 2?

Also I'm a huge fan of molly and all, but pressies just seem to be a little more action packed....


----------



## georgewc2001

^Things have been horrible as they were from about 2002 - 2004 or so when everything was getting cut with meth (at least in NYC), except now it's pipes or methylone.  It's good to see more and more people seem to be weary of the garbage.  I'd guess in another 6 months to a year, the dealers will have shift back to real shit again or find another job.  That's what happened last time.  If not, I'm buyin a ticket to Amsterdam.


----------



## Audi0

anyone around heard of some tan dragons?  thats all i've heard them described as, havent had a chance to see in person, but i guess they're strong.


----------



## _boogiedown

stamford here & let me just say: FUCKKKK man. For the +5th month in a row, my connect has yet again re-upped with "legit g ladies". Someone kill me.


----------



## stonepie

are there ANY good g ladies around? a guy told me hes got some bomb ones here in ct but im cautious


----------



## Unbreakable

No good G ladies going around NY tri-state area.... but that will be changing in about month a little birdy told me


----------



## cero

FiveBucksFool said:


> I was at a certain large party in NE DC last night, and there were unfortunately a large number of people trying to sell methylone (and who knows what else) as mdma. It was almost comical. I would ask to look at what they were selling, and they'd show me a capsule with what looked like .8 instead of .1, and cut so fine it looked like sugar. All I could do was facepalm.


That's funny I didn't know people were actually pushing that shit as rolls. I keep some incase I don't get rolls but I would never buy it instead of a roll.


----------



## darkcloud

Nothin in WNY


----------



## AiryFairy

Anybody hear anything about White Doves in the North Jersey Area? My dealer has them and reports on pillreports are about 80% good, 20% bad, but then again, could be a new press.


----------



## _boogiedown

Unbreakable said:


> No good G ladies going around NY tri-state area.... but that will be changing in about month a little birdy told me




Candy scene always gets popping during the summer  but I wouldn't hold my breath for this year


----------



## Shaker218

i have been offerd red hearts.im in SE mass, has ne body got any feedback on theses?


----------



## Breakz0r

Shaker218 said:


> i have been offerd red hearts.im in SE mass, has ne body got any feedback on theses?



Cutout or stamped?


----------



## georgewc2001

Shaker218 said:


> i have been offerd red hearts.im in SE mass, has ne body got any feedback on theses?



These look good...

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26219

Those them?


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Bigggg show in Baltimore tomorrow. I will be bringing my kit with me for public use for harm reduction, and I will post results as they come in.


----------



## Shaker218

yeah those do look simmiliar to those.im trying to upload a pic but im having a hard time.they r beveled on the back and have white specks in them


----------



## cero

Please whatever you do stay away from those white butterflies.. it's menopause pills and unfortunately my friend ended up with some. 

I however stumbled upon some light blue triple stack g ladies and i could tell they weren't pipes. methylone? maybe.. low dose mdxx also possible. enjoyed my night though.


----------



## Shaker218

Took those red hearts at the woods.had a great time and soo did about 15 other people.so if u see them brab them


----------



## v757v

well swim said some dude offered him purple goose or something along those line, i never heard of them. i think its purple bird/dove, but are these even legits?
first time he rolled, it was blue stars legit ass fire. but he need to know if they are legit by tommorrow... help?


----------



## Unbreakable

Has anyone see the "greek psi" Logo pills they are orange/redish


----------



## neMMMM

Haven't seen either of those around. have not seen a quality roll in a while, pretty much only moonrocks and such.


----------



## PeachesDiamond

My guy says he has M&M's I haven't heard anything about them here in the 860... he says they're fire but he says that about all of them anybody heard anything?


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Good news everyone!

I just tested a pill in the 215 area that shows an extremely robust black reaction to a Mecke reagent.

Here's what I know about it:

-off-white (perhaps very light tan)
-VERY large, about the diameter of one of the blue G-ladies in this report, but at least twice as thick ... weighs almost 900mg!
-domed on both sides
-no print, just a score on one side (not a pokeball score, just a straight line)

The word on this pill is apparently that it is extremely strong.  Breaking one in half is supposedly enough for many people.  I have no confirmation on this, as nobody I know personally has eaten one, but it seems to have been pressed with breaking it in half in mind.

I have no idea where this pill comes from or how many there might be out there ... it's unfamiliar in just about every way.  But hope has returned!  The drought of shitty non-MDxx pills in this area has gone on for longer than I've ever known it to, and if we're in luck it might be over soon.

I'll post more about this as I get more info on it.  (cross-posted to regional East Coast thread in PRD)


----------



## Johnny blue

I totally read "Good news everyone!" in his voice. lol


----------



## Bauer095

great post Pans-Advocate, thanks for the info.


----------



## deano88

georgewc2001 said:


> These look good...
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26219
> 
> Those them?



The guy who uploaded that report said he dropped 3 pills at about 10ish and was feeling back to normal about 1, if they were decent pills youd be fucked for way longer.

Looking around the US forums it seems the pill situation is pretty dire.

Reminds me of how the uk was 5 or 6 years ago, things really starting to pick up here now with the weakest pills generaly  being no less than 110mg. Most pills I got recently been around the 170, 180 mark. Dunno why it got so bad for you guys you need more exports from europe! :D


----------



## neMMMM

By personal observation of top quality moonrocks coming around and couple recent OK pressed pills in the tri-state area may give me some hope that its picking back up again. 

If those diamonds on PR are from holland then I hope it was a boatload cuz I want some. Best pills I ever had were obtained in holland.


----------



## _boogiedown

Anyone know of Green "Monkeys" (Bebo brand I think) around NJ/CT? I've 4 being held on layaway  but I'm weary about going through with it. Can anyone gimme a reason to not pay for em? Only info on green monkeys I find are on the ones in FL...


anyone?


----------



## neMMMM

To my knowledge there are no good "paul frank" or "monkeys" in the northeast. If you are talking about the pale green ones then I would stay away.


----------



## cero

_boogiedown said:


> Anyone know of Green "Monkeys" (Bebo brand I think) around NJ/CT? I've 4 being held on layaway  but I'm weary about going through with it. Can anyone gimme a reason to not pay for em? Only info on green monkeys I find are on the ones in FL...
> 
> 
> anyone?



i would stay away from paul franks its a known stamp for pipes and ppl would be stupid to use that stamp for mdma now for that reason


----------



## _boogiedown

Ill try to update a picture but stay the fuck away from these. i bought 2 but ended up only taking 1. shits bad news. its not a paul frank, its def. a bebo monkey. fucking stamford man


----------



## neMMMM

Stamford lol. I use to be in trumbull, long island now.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Heads up for anyone in the DMV. Orange Hollisters, Blue Hollisters, and Green Tommy Guns have all been released from the same presser. All pills have tested and reported identically. They are identical in size, density, malleability, etc...they only differ in color and imprint. They appear to be 2c-B + MDxx Medium. Nearly everyone has reported a ~7 hour experience off of one pill, starting with some trippy visuals and ending in a nice mellow roll.


----------



## LuGoJ

FiveBucksFool said:


> Heads up for anyone in the DMV. Orange Hollisters, Blue Hollisters, and Green Tommy Guns have all been released from the same presser. All pills have tested and reported identically. They are identical in size, density, malleability, etc...they only differ in color and imprint. They appear to be 2c-B + MDxx Medium. Nearly everyone has reported a ~7 hour experience off of one pill, starting with some trippy visuals and ending in a nice mellow roll.



What led these people to believe it's 2CB and not MDA?


----------



## neMMMM

Fivebucks. Those sound mighty tasty. Seems like you have some inside info . Send some up my way if you can hehe.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

LuGoJ said:


> What led these people to believe it's 2CB and not MDA?



Marquis for all three pills shows a mixture of black or slate grey/purple, with neon green tints/swirls. Very interesting, and not something that is seen very often. I wish it was easier to pick up the subtleties on camera. Also, nearly everyone reports that the first half of the experience has the following characteristics: very heavy body load/nausea, with heavy visual effects and sensory expansion but relatively minor empathy/chatiness/energy. The second half of the experience is much more traditional MDMA in nature. I suppose it could be anything but based off of the information I have, my best guess would be an RC along the lines of 2C-B mixed with a medium dose of MDMA. 



neMMMM said:


> Fivebucks. Those sound mighty tasty. Seems like you have some inside info . Send some up my way if you can hehe.



I have no info at all other than what results, both tested and ingested, that I have had reported to me.


----------



## ddabs

Orange G ladys flat on one side, domed on other ... got these at bisco...haven't eaten them yet anyone know whats up ~?~?~


----------



## Quantum Perception

These orange G ladies got no reaction so their not md-xx.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26728


----------



## neMMMM

I went to camp last year but got arrested coming back so I couldn't make it this year. Orange gladies can be good, but your chances are higher that its bunk. I would proceed with caution and only eat tested gladies.


----------



## Unbreakable

This year someone died at Bisco during Skrillex's set....


----------



## Shpongledd

Pans-Advocate said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> I just tested a pill in the 215 area that shows an extremely robust black reaction to a Mecke reagent.
> 
> Here's what I know about it:
> 
> -off-white (perhaps very light tan)
> -VERY large, about the diameter of one of the blue G-ladies in this report, but at least twice as thick ... weighs almost 900mg!
> -domed on both sides
> -no print, just a score on one side (not a pokeball score, just a straight line)
> 
> The word on this pill is apparently that it is extremely strong.  Breaking one in half is supposedly enough for many people.  I have no confirmation on this, as nobody I know personally has eaten one, but it seems to have been pressed with breaking it in half in mind.
> 
> I have no idea where this pill comes from or how many there might be out there ... it's unfamiliar in just about every way.  But hope has returned!  The drought of shitty non-MDxx pills in this area has gone on for longer than I've ever known it to, and if we're in luck it might be over soon.
> 
> I'll post more about this as I get more info on it.  (cross-posted to regional East Coast thread in PRD)



Confirmed.  Had a friend come across these exact same pills.  I'm calling them disco biscuits for the time being.  He found them in the 215 at a show.  I tested them for him and they had a very solid reaction.  Weighed in between 900mg-1g.  He was told they were 40-50% mdma and the rest inactive so it could be pressed.  He took a full one and said it was too much (saw him on it and his eyes were going nuts!!!) and this guy usually takes pretty heroic doses of mdxx.  I would pick some up as they are very reasonable priced, however I have been stocked up on very nice crystal for a while now and don't see a need at all for pressed pills.


----------



## neMMMM

My friend told me 13 people died this year, but I don't know where he got that number. How do you know someone died during the skrillex set?

Seems a bunch of new pills came afloat at bisco, look forward to the reports.


----------



## Unbreakable

neMMMM said:


> My friend told me 13 people died this year, but I don't know where he got that number. How do you know someone died during the skrillex set?
> 
> Seems a bunch of new pills came afloat at bisco, look forward to the reports.




The people I chill with pretty much go to Raves,Festivals & Outlaws all the time... I personally was at a an Outlaw party & phys trance party in NYC during the weekend instead of going to Bisco( was to rich for my flood)... I don't think there is a Rave,Festival or  outlaw going on in Tri-state area that i don't have some friends at the party.... I started going to Raves,Festivals & outlaws since was i was 15 years old & i am 26 years old right now, so lots of friends that I have met over the years, the say the murder happen live to some dubstep....


----------



## stonepie

Unbreakable said:


> This year someone died at Bisco during Skrillex's set....


just a rumor that this point but yea alot of questionable rolls/molly going around that event


----------



## neMMMM

It was a murder? Damn


----------



## Axed

I'm in the NY area, LI to be specific, and it's hard to find good pills around here! I mostly get purple stars, which just end up being shit. Maybe pipes, maybe MDA. The best I've had are the Blue G Ladies from the PA/NJ area. 

Anyone know what are some good pills that are going around by here?


----------



## Shpongledd

Unbreakable said:


> This year someone died at Bisco during Skrillex's set....


 
obviously. it was so hot in there... i was sober for his set and was like "poor people rolling in here are going to overheat and die"


----------



## Audi0

*Bumping this here thread*
In my town there have been some fake molly capsules floating around, and I got it from a good source not to even try them.  Then I went with that same source and we both picked up some pressies from his hookup, 110% fake.

Like these things smell exactly like vitamins, not even close to the smell of a "good" roll.  So fucking pissed right now, kid's gonna regret it.


----------



## Johnny blue

^Where is your town? No need to be specific but, the warning is pointless otherwise. Do you have any pictures or can you give a better description?


----------



## Audi0

Upstate NY, I can try to get a good pic later, but theyre just this odd shape, colored purple with white specs


----------



## Axed

Look anything like stars? Because I've got some purple stars that had white specs in NY (Long Island to be precise), and they sucked balls. Pipes most likely.


----------



## Audi0

Yea they had what you could call points i guess, just really shitty


----------



## Axed

Did you feel like you were coming up, and then the roll just died? Because that's what happened to me one time with those fuckers. The other time was my first, and that was at least was a nice experience. I've come to think that was perhaps MDA.


----------



## stonepie

shells, ny state and butterfly cutouts all pipes


----------



## Shpongledd

Axed said:


> Did you feel like you were coming up, and then the roll just died? Because that's what happened to me one time with those fuckers. The other time was my first, and that was at least was a nice experience. I've come to think that was perhaps MDA.


 
You clearly do not know what MDA is.  MDA is similar to MDMA, but is less of an empathogen, speedier, more eye wiggles, visual, and lasts longer.


----------



## neMMMM

Anyone hear anything about orange LG's?


----------



## Axed

Shpongledd said:


> You clearly do not know what MDA is.  MDA is similar to MDMA, but is less of an empathogen, speedier, more eye wiggles, visual, and lasts longer.



Ah, my bad. I thought it was the other way around, in terms of duration at least. When I said it might have been MDA, that was, like I said, my first time. I rolled nicely for a while but it ended way sooner than it should have, leading me to wonder what the contents of it were.


----------



## Shpongledd

Axed said:


> Ah, my bad. I thought it was the other way around, in terms of duration at least. When I said it might have been MDA, that was, like I said, my first time. I rolled nicely for a while but it ended way sooner than it should have, leading me to wonder what the contents of it were.



did you have eye wiggles? were you able to fall asleep easily after you came down? did you have an appetite the next day?  If you felt like you were coming up and then the roll just died, it sounds like pipes.  The fact that they were purple stars (notorious pipe) leads me to believe this as well.  GET A TEST KIT PEOPLE!!! 99% OF NORTHEAST PRESSIES ARE FAKE!!!!


----------



## Axed

I would not even be surprised if they were pipes, either time, considering both times they were purple stars.

Blue g ladies on the other hand, have been wonderful.


----------



## jeebis

as usual, to keep up the tally of shit presses:

found in the 518 - blue butterflys (butterfly imprint on one half. pipes w/ a little meth, if im not mistaken) and white question marks ( plain white press w/ a thin question mark on one side. pipes). very glad I opted for blotter instead of rolls.


----------



## neMMMM

Ok I have a little situation. You guys know the new glady press with the circle around the G? Well there's 3 colors. Light brown, orange, and red. I can find that the brown/orange are bunk on PR. The thing is my buddy got the red ones and said the marquis went black and even told me to come find out for myself. 

Can anyone confirm these are OK?


----------



## Audi0

jeebis said:


> as usual, to keep up the tally of shit presses:
> 
> found in the 518 - blue butterflys (butterfly imprint on one half. pipes w/ a little meth, if im not mistaken) and white question marks ( plain white press w/ a thin question mark on one side. pipes). very glad I opted for blotter instead of rolls.



Just quoting to say sup, im in the 518 too and there really have been nothing but shitty rolls around, unfortunately no lucy in my immediate area though


----------



## jeebis

Audi0 said:


> Just quoting to say sup, im in the 518 too and there really have been nothing but shitty rolls around, unfortunately no lucy in my immediate area though



true. earlier this summer there were the good orange g ladys, the pipe blue g ladys, and this killer mda going around. I was also smart enough to buy a sheet of some family fluff WoW when I could. should be finishing the sheet with the girlfriend @ dayglow. Rumor has it the bad orange g ladys and some mediocre molly (although only heard of the powder so the crystal has to be somewhere) are going around, too.


----------



## rollin9

white imprinted butterflies anyone seen these?


----------



## AiryFairy

Nope ^ Anyone heard of Red 007's being any good?


----------



## Swizol1

pinkish maple Leaf........In CT.......def active......tested but was only lil residue and i had to test on q tip.........def color change....to dark ......nt sure if it was clean.......trying to get more n test


----------



## neMMMM

Swiz. Check my comments on PR about the maple leaf. Def might have some mdma, I came up very strong and similar very chatty etc, but then started to trip for around 4-6 hours with very cracked out feeling. 
Thinking little mdma with pipe combo. Not too sure, as I didn't test. Flushed my last down the toilet as one made me feel very icky and my gf throw up all night. 


Hear anything on orange LVs?


----------



## Swizol1

do u have a link for the leafs?? and nah nutn on LV's


----------



## neMMMM

Heard LVs are really good. Can't vouch for them myself, but def recoMend you try em out.


----------



## Audi0

Got to see some blue g ladies yesterday.  Pretty thick and a real light blue.  A close friend got to eat one of them and said its a good roll, not the strongest he's had, but atleast theyre real.
in the 518


----------



## jeebis

Audi0 said:


> Got to see some blue g ladies yesterday.  Pretty thick and a real light blue.  A close friend got to eat one of them and said its a good roll, not the strongest he's had, but atleast theyre real.
> in the 518



YAY! I go pill/molly hunting this weekend. I heard that g lady's were around but only heard of the white ones (which REALLY threw me off). Trying to make sure everything on point since my girlfriend is going to roll with me for her first time. were they .g or g?

also in the 518 there is some REALLY good mda going around again. it's a really deep golden brown color crystal and a tan/offwhite powder when crushed. sadly i lost his phone number, and am searching for it now. idk why but mda has been around more than mdma this season

*EDIT:* After speaking with my friend, he claims to have dark blue nikes. Everything i've found online claims that there are 2 batches of the dark blue ones and are either made in NZ and absolute shit (piperoni) or are made in Holland and BOMB (lab test results said 150ish mgs of mdma.). Anyone have any experience with them? I can atleast rule out the batch of bunk/caffeine (lab tested) light blue nikes though. REALLY hoping I just found some legit dutch imports. Idk about you but some dutch mdma + north american family fluff + local NY grown blueberry kush sounds like a phenominal night to me. only way it could be topped was if i had a nose full of oxymorphone and a stomach full of valium to come down with.


----------



## Audi0

they looked like .g to me, and i just had some blueberry the other week lol, and indeed it was bomb.  Only thing i cant fucking find for the life of me is some lucy but this isnt the thread for that


----------



## jeebis

hmmmmm, i'll have to investigate the g ladies then. since april i've seen legitimately 4 different versions of blue g ladys. g w/ beveled edges, .g, g., and g w/ a ring around it. it's just frustrating, and not to mention dangerous. My guy's mentioning of white g ladies has me beyond curious but right now i'm sniffing out the situation with the nikes. if they're real, then i'll have to stock up with DayGlow, Zeds Dead, and Infected Mushroom coming around. Ever since my molly connect moved to DC (and theres no way im driving there for momo) i havent trusted local sources....so i've been trying to find a quality press (needle in a haystack status) and stock up.

and I sympathize w/ the Lucy situation. When it's here it's glorious, but it's gone just as fast as it came. There's a reason my friend and I split a sheet, and i can gaurantee you that my share was 100% for personal use between my girlfriend, cousin, and i for the summer. Now that classes for the semester have started again, everything becomes my concert stash. Rule number 1 around these parts is whenever possible bring your own stuff to the show.

But I digress.


----------



## neMMMM

I know the northeast has sucked lately but let's keep this thread alive. 

Anyone try the new orange LVs?


----------



## Swizol1

coffe colored G ladys CT area....not sure the other deatils......any info??


----------



## corkraver

Swiz, I think I came across something similar. They're labeled "white G ladies" but they're white and brown speckled, may be what you're lookin at. I'm in Jersey though.


----------



## kieplangdu

Last I saw were green alien and purple capsule.


----------



## unknown4200

neMMMM said:


> I know the northeast has sucked lately but let's keep this thread alive.
> 
> Anyone try the new orange LVs?




I took one about 2 weeks ago and it didnt do anything and i haven't done e in a long time so it shoulda done something. i'm in the tristate area of NY.


----------



## AiryFairy

*White/Coffee colored G Ladies -
*HORRIBLE PIPES. DON'T BUY!
Had these with my bf around July. 
Was shaking, throwing up, shitting, nodding off, seeing shit.. worst pill I ever took..


----------



## fearface76

just picked up some powder molly in the boston area.. can anyone speak to whats been floating around??


----------



## jeebis

HOLY FUCKING FLYING SHIT, BATMAN! THERE ARE CLEAN ROLLS IN THE NORTHEAST!

reagent tested/usage tested a batch of ORANGE G. LADYS. the dot is on the right side, the lady has a hair flick+ is facing the right, it's a dark suboxone-esque orange w/ yellow and white specs, and are extremely thin/wide. extremely high quality press, but broke up nicely. these were sold to me as slight combo pills (like the old g ladys) of mda/mdma. all of the testing seems to confirm this. I am loading a pill reports w/ a pic of the test results and such tomorrow (look for the same username) 

deffinately a clean, fun roll. i'd say grab them while you can (especially if youre like me and in the 518 ), since clean rolls are few and far between


----------



## darkcloud

jeebis said:


> HOLY FUCKING FLYING SHIT, BATMAN! THERE ARE CLEAN ROLLS IN THE NORTHEAST!
> 
> reagent tested/usage tested a batch of ORANGE G. LADYS. the dot is on the right side, the lady has a hair flick+ is facing the right, it's a dark suboxone-esque orange w/ yellow and white specs, and are extremely thin/wide. extremely high quality press, but broke up nicely. these were sold to me as slight combo pills (like the old g ladys) of mda/mdma. all of the testing seems to confirm this. I am loading a pill reports w/ a pic of the test results and such tomorrow (look for the same username)
> 
> deffinately a clean, fun roll. i'd say grab them while you can (especially if youre like me and in the 518 ), since clean rolls are few and far between



Any chance those bastards are gonna make their way over to the 585?! I'm in the same boat over here man. Molly, usually cut to shit with Mephedrone & Methylone. And pills nothin but fuckin Pipes! Do these people not realize most of us have testing kits!?


----------



## jeebis

idk. im buying a bunch for my stomach :D. my cousin and I split a pill last night (i picked up so he paid to test) + a friend came over with his testing kits. got the next day hangover alright. apparently i fucked an ex gf last night + convinced the girl who i just broke up with to go out on a date with me. yep, it was good e. lol

there's some FIRE clear crystal momo going around the 518, too. girl who i just broke up with picked up a g of it and it looks clean as fuck.


----------



## darkcloud

^^ Please let dem come just a lil bit West Mother Fuckers!! MDMA+MDA=Heaven!!


----------



## darkcloud

jeebis said:


> there's some FIRE clear crystal momo going around the 518, too. girl who i just broke up with picked up a g of it and it looks clean as fuck.



Watch out Bro! I got a g of some clear crystal Moll, & tested it with Marquis, & Mecke reagents. It came out positive for a trace amnt of MDMA, cut to shit with meth, methylone, & a SHITLOAD of mepheDrone! I'm close to your area too! Just be careful Brotha! :/


----------



## jeebis

that's what i told her. Haven't seen real molly around here in ages, only sass (some obnoxiously delicious sass). hell, i've watched people re-rock shit. but this has the heavy/sassy smell,  taste, etc. i guess for this foam party we're going to sort of double drop. if i give her a g lady, she and I are splitting a 20 bag of the momo.  we'll see where I end up, lol. although im determined to hit her shit with atleast a mecke or marquis, but oh well.


----------



## Audi0

Thats great news.  518 REP, and I just heard the other day about there being some molly around.


----------



## RecklessWOT

I saw some "molly" poke it's ugly face around here in the 860 about a month and a half ago, but didn't end up being anything worth getting super excited ago like the shit I got last summer.  I don't usually go for rolls because I'm not so into MDMA or speed for that matter, I much prefer straight MDA, enjoy it much better.  Haven't actively persued any lately though so I couldn't tell you how good it's been as of now...


----------



## jeebis

woke up this morning to a text from a friend who tested the female's momo. surprisingly, they were spot on results off the mecke and marquis. HOWEVER, i have the sneaking suspicion that she bought it off this guy before he could cut it (as he is grimey as all hell and has sold the holy trinity of molly douchebaggery, methylone/mephedrone/methylphenidate mixed, all being passed off as mdma. hence why i never called him and had good friends help me out.).

I guess there's the clear crystal/white powder that was tested + a heroin-esque colored molly floating around that's clean but weak (possibly low dose mda but dunno). i was given a warning on meph being passed off as a white powder in the area too, so your best bet is to either wait it out for clean rolls, keep your test kit on you at all times, or stick to acid, weed, opiates, and coke for shenanigans. especially that last one since it's the best ive seen lately (minus the shit a friend brought me from NYC when classes started, but oh well. i'm also not a cocaine connoisseur by any means, just a hobbyist when i get my paycheck.). God damn i'd kill for an 8ball of yay, oz of ak47, handfull of dilaudid, and more WoW so i didnt have to ration my last 6 hits right now....but i digress...


----------



## neMMMM

Those mints on PR in CT look delicious. Anyone know if we can expect to see these around in NY? Otherwise I might need to take a trip back home to CT if I can even find any. Finding good beans is almost as hard as winning the lottery.


----------



## acim

I've seen a lot of Blue Hearts recently, my friend has them stockpiled. Apparently she took two and they didn't kick in for almost two hours, by which time she had already railed one and gotten high as a kite. Anyone tried these? No good X in Mass apparently


----------



## georgewc2001

neMMMM said:


> Those mints on PR in CT look delicious. Anyone know if we can expect to see these around in NY? Otherwise I might need to take a trip back home to CT if I can even find any. Finding good beans is almost as hard as winning the lottery.



Yessssss....this has got my attention too...I really hope to see a flood of these in our area.


----------



## Audi0

My guy just said he has one orange roll left.  I'm assuming he means an orange g lady, but not 100% right now.  Hear these are triple stax, but very suspicious of it


----------



## darkcloud

^ How many years will it take b4 ppl realize there's no such thing as stacks! It's a selling technique to make you think you're gettin something Xtra, or stronger! It's BULLSHIT Y'all!!!  ya anyway!


----------



## jeebis

darkcloud said:


> ^ How many years will it take b4 ppl realize there's no such thing as stacks! It's a selling technique to make you think you're gettin something Xtra, or stronger! It's BULLSHIT Y'all!!!  ya anyway!



i find it funny that the gladys that are good are thin as hell. the opposite of a "stacked" pill.


----------



## LuGoJ

jeebis said:


> i find it funny that the gladys that are good are thin as hell. the opposite of a "stacked" pill.


 
The first g spots were big fat suckers.


----------



## rollin9

Grey colored g's. Anyone seen these/test these? We explained as ashy color looking....


----------



## neMMMM

You would have to post a pic. So many around you can't rly say even with a pic.


----------



## jeebis

LuGoJ said:


> The first g spots were big fat suckers.



yep. but then the fakes copied them, so they changed the size to differentiate. candyflipped last saturday. 1 glady + 1 hit of my headstash WoW had me giggling like a japanese school girl while playing with my friend's xbox visualizer thing w/ zomboy as a soundtrack. 

BUT I HAVE PHENOMINAL NEWS TO ALL MY NORTHEAST BROTHERS/SISTERS! when i went to my guy's house to pick up some K (which im shocked that quality k is around here, but anyways), he offered me ALOT more of the gladies. apparently a) they are coming from the same guy who pressed the original awesome g ladies and b) there is a STEADY supply of them coming through the northeast.

Apparently the drought has ended *knock on wood*. keep an eye out, guys. worth it to grab some. sadly i started SSRI's on monday some im done with the mdma game for awhile, so y'all have to roll for me :D

edit: BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR WHITE POWDER (not the normal broken crystal you get from a smashed rock but an actual powder) "MOLLY". IT IS IN NO WAY MDMA, BUT SOME SHITTY RESEARCH CHEM (waiting for my friend's test kit when he comes back on monday). AS FAR AS I KNOW, THE ONLY QUALITY MOMO AROUND IS EITHER DARK DARK DARK BROWN CRYSTAL OR A LIGHT TAN CRYSTALLY POWDER!


----------



## rollin9

jeebis said:


> yep. but then the fakes copied them, so they changed the size to differentiate. candyflipped last saturday. 1 glady + 1 hit of my headstash WoW had me giggling like a japanese school girl while playing with my friend's xbox visualizer thing w/ zomboy as a soundtrack.
> 
> BUT I HAVE PHENOMINAL NEWS TO ALL MY NORTHEAST BROTHERS/SISTERS! when i went to my guy's house to pick up some K (which im shocked that quality k is around here, but anyways), he offered me ALOT more of the gladies. apparently a) they are coming from the same guy who pressed the original awesome g ladies and b) there is a STEADY supply of them coming through the northeast.
> 
> Apparently the drought has ended *knock on wood*. keep an eye out, guys. worth it to grab some. sadly i started SSRI's on monday some im done with the mdma game for awhile, so y'all have to roll for me :D
> 
> edit: BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR WHITE POWDER (not the normal broken crystal you get from a smashed rock but an actual powder) "MOLLY". IT IS IN NO WAY MDMA, BUT SOME SHITTY RESEARCH CHEM (waiting for my friend's test kit when he comes back on monday). AS FAR AS I KNOW, THE ONLY QUALITY MOMO AROUND IS EITHER DARK DARK DARK BROWN CRYSTAL OR A LIGHT TAN CRYSTALLY POWDER!


 
So are these the orange g's that have been around? The thin flat ones? Or some other ones? They greyish g's Im seeing around here and flat, same size and shape that the orange ones are.


----------



## georgewc2001

Yesssssssss!!!!!!!

There is finally some fire back in the NE.  Here's what I had this past weekend....

1) Some of the orange ladies that everyone is testing and posting on PR...the first batch came from a source in CT.  These were clean but VERY low dose.  I mean i dropped two, then another 2 an hour later and another 1 30 minutes after the second before I started to roll.  I ate 6 in total that night and was drinking beers, but I still rolled nicely.

2) FFwd to the next night.  I happened to get some more orange ladies that looked IDENTICAL to the ones from the night before, but these were from NYC.  Since they looked the same and tasted roughly similar, I trippled dropped and then double dropped about 45 min later (i had rolled the night before and I have a lifelong tolerance).  Needless to say, BIG mistake. 

There are 2 batches of the exact same orange lady around.  The second night, I rolled face.  I mean I puked, vision gone, jaw shaking/shivering, FUCKIN HEAVEN!!!  Just beware there are varying degrees of strength batches that can't be deciphered from the naked eye.  Thank god the NE finally got something...about fucking time!

I wanted to also say that I do think these orange ladies are MDA and not MDMA.  In high doses, they have a bit of that speedy feel that MDA has, which is why I'd guess some people think they're dirty.  The reality is if they had speed in any significant amount in them, sleep wouldn't come so easily as they wore off, which it did.  Stock up people cause you never know when we're gonna hit the next drought.


----------



## jeebis

yes, the same ones i have been posting about. thin and wide.

and that's good/bad to hear, george. I guess i'm fortunate enough to have the fire g ladies, as apposed to the week ones.


----------



## neMMMM

Wish I could get my hands on the fire ones as I'm by nyc. How do we differentiate? Any obvious tell tale signs?


----------



## jeebis

neMMMM said:


> Wish I could get my hands on the fire ones as I'm by nyc. How do we differentiate? Any obvious tell tale signs?



I haven't experienced the weaker ones, but the good ones are thin, wide, lighter orange with white/gray/yellow specs on them. the girl is facing the right on the back. im trying to upload pics now. 

also got offered/was given a small taste of some new Canadian Crystal that's around. It's gonna be a good winter, my friends........

edit:











im sorry for the shitty pictures, but it's better than nothing


----------



## rollin9

Well found some of the orange ones. Not sure if they are the weak or strong ones though. These are the same ones that are mixed with some grey color g's. Exact same pills except in grey not sure how those are though.


----------



## jeebis

i havent heard/seen any gray g ladies around, so no help there.

my cousin has tested the canadian crystal though, and it's spot on w/ the reagent.


----------



## georgewc2001

Look at someone's comments above...the grey ladies are supposed to be shit, so stay away!

As far as differentiating the low/med dose vs the low/low dose orange ladies, I'd say look for the ones with lots of grey and white sparkly speckles...obvious crystals in there.  Also, the taste of the stronger ones is def mdma...they taste absolutely disgusting...bitter as hell.  The weaker ones still have some mdma taste but you can taste the filler too.


----------



## jeebis

WARNING TO ALL MY NORTHEAST BROTHERS AND SISTERS:

THERE IS NOW A CONFIRMED METHAMPHETAMINE COPY OF THE FIRE ORANGE G LADIES. OUT OF A BAG OF 30, 25 WERE THE AMAZING FUN TIMES AND 5 WERE TESTED AS METHAMPHETAMINE! these presses are IDENTICAL to the G.'s, but are a MUCH lower quality/chalky press + are a much lighter (not suboxone-esque) orange.

Later tonight we are testing another one of the shit ones and I will be taking pictures to post. 

Fucking a, man. And I thought we were getting lucky around here....


----------



## georgewc2001

THANK YOU JEEBIS

Yes the most recent bag I picked up has the official quality orange g ladies and also had some of the ones you described above mixed in.  I immediately  eyeballed them and set the crap ones aside.  They are exactly as you described...a lighter orange with less speckles and chalky.  I will try to post a picture of the two side by side.  

I am not surprised the good ones are being fucked with already with the way things have been going in the NE.  I'm pretty sure I accidentally took one of the crappy ones without realizing it last weekend.  I had already dropped a handful of the good ones and took one more, which hit me WAY different.  I was speeded out of my skull.  I thought at the time I had just taken too much MDA, but this all makes sense now.  My friend offered me another pill and was shocked when I said I needed to slow down...I'm a fiend...lol.  

Anyway, it was not a high dose of meth, but enough to make me have to start pounding beers to chill the fuck out.  Regardless, stay the hell away from the lighter less speckled ones.  They taste different too.  Safe rolling.


----------



## jeebis

georgewc2001 said:


> THANK YOU JEEBIS
> 
> Yes the most recent bag I picked up has the official quality orange g ladies and also had some of the ones you described above mixed in.  I immediately  eyeballed them and set the crap ones aside.  They are exactly as you described...a lighter orange with less speckles and chalky.  I will try to post a picture of the two side by side.
> 
> I am not surprised the good ones are being fucked with already with the way things have been going in the NE.  I'm pretty sure I accidentally took one of the crappy ones without realizing it last weekend.  I had already dropped a handful of the good ones and took one more, which hit me WAY different.  I was speeded out of my skull.  I thought at the time I had just taken too much MDA, but this all makes sense now.  My friend offered me another pill and was shocked when I said I needed to slow down...I'm a fiend...lol.
> 
> Anyway, it was not a high dose of meth, but enough to make me have to start pounding beers to chill the fuck out.  Regardless, stay the hell away from the lighter less speckled ones.  They taste different too.  Safe rolling.



exactly. Long story short, i'm talking to a MAJOR source of them later tonight to see what's going on. i hope to god that there are just some fucktards out there ruining the presses, and the og presser is still pumping out the good times.  once i get pics of the results, i'm posting them. I should also be able to test some clear crystal molly (sourced from the CT/MA area), dark brown omnomnom crystal (sourced from canada [mont tremblant]), and this ketamine that i've been blowing WAYYYYYYYYYYY too much of (every day since saturday. surprised i can stretch a g this long. i told the source was a couple cases from a local vet that 'fell off the back of the truck', but it never hurts to spread the safety.) SOOOOOOO happy that i'm only user so that it's not my responsibility for the movement of this shit. I'd go nuts if I did that around here between all the who knows what that exists, lol.

between my connections, tastes, and knowledge i should HOPEFULLY be volunteering with the Bunk Police. Honestly, if I had a car, i could test damn near everything that passes through the I-97 and 87 corridor. 

Keeping the northeast safe one drop at a time 

as i posted this i got a phone call, so edit: THERE ARE APPARENTLY PURPLE TRIFORCE PILLS FLOATING AROUND. THEY'RE BEING MARKETED AS DUTCH IMPORTS, BUT THE DEGREE OF AVAILABILITY/CONTENTS ARE UNKNOWN AT THIS POINT. I MAY BE ABLE TO BE GET A HOLD OF ONE TO TEST, BUT UNTIL THEN, THE G LADIES ARE THE ONLY CLEAN(ISH) ROLLS IN THE AREA EN MASSE.


----------



## jeebis

test results from the shitty pilliams: 






the simons (no pic of it) was a dull green/blue, proving amps.

edit:






clean is on the left, meth is on the right.


----------



## georgewc2001

^those are the exact two types i got in the same bag mixed together...i actually pulled one randomly to taste test it since i didn't have a kit to make sure they were the same as the last time i picked up and i must have picked one of the meth bombs cause i immediately told my boy somethin wasn't right.  once i looked at them more closely i realized there were two different types...as the pic shows, the meth bombs are a little lighter orange with less speckles and way chalky.  scary they came in the same bag but dealers are sketch so not that surprising.


----------



## jeebis

NEW PILL UPDATE:

PURPLE TRIFORCE. purple round pill, pressed with the triforce logo (the triangle thingy from Zelda). I know not of the quantity of what's around, but I will say that they are confirmed dutch imports. Abnormally clean (tested w/ marquis and such) and obnoxiously strong, lol. 

Glad to see some more imports floating around the area. Last dutch imports I had were the dark blue nike symbols, which were almost as lovely as dutch women.


----------



## georgewc2001

^I assume these are what you're referring to:

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=26606

If that's the case, then they'd be the best thing the NE has seen in a looooooong time...average 170mg of the good stuff!


----------



## jeebis

^you would be correct, sir. 

sadly i didnt buy any . due to recent events with an extremely close friend of mine, this friday at this massive foam party thing i'm popping both of the gladies i've been saving. i mean, if she can double drop, why can't i ? is it stupid to go off ssri's just to roll? yes. is it worth it? hopefully.

plus if i share the last of the L i have with her, she'll roll/give me a pack of cigarettes. just gotta roll some spliffs and fill my klonopin script for after, lol. guess im gonna have a fun halloween, lol.

to make this relevant, a friend of mine is trying the triforce the same night, so i can let you all know how it goes


----------



## georgewc2001

^daauuum...those look to be old school level pills...like 2 would make you puke and roll nuts

I gotta agree with you, def worth comin off ssris to roll...especially for halloween!  I just rolled about 2 weekends ago, but i'm gonna roll on the ladies this weekend too.  Before two weeks ago, i hadn't rolled since New Years, so I don't feel too bad about blastin off again this soon.

Can't wait to hear what your friend says about the triforces...i think he's in for a new experience...pun intended.


----------



## jeebis

i used to get crystal straight from the port, so to speak +  those other imports i had were all tested by him/with him.

should be fun as time. lots of foam, scantily clad attractive female on my arm, 2 fire strippers and about 3/4th's of a hit of some family WoW. throw in a metric assload of some Blue Cheese spliffs + a pre party full of jack daniels. oh lordy. he's planning on just 1 of the triforces though


----------



## georgewc2001

lmao! thats what i call a halloween!  you got some serious shit lined up to get you right...but he only gonna need 1 triforce...i gotta find these fuckers lol


----------



## jeebis

recent phone calls have given me this info:

a few big players in the game are getting popped, so distributiom has slowed to a crawl. only time will tell. atleast the drought was gone for a month or two, lol.


----------



## georgewc2001

^That fuckin sucks...glad i stocked up


----------



## ElectroSanta

Going to Rhode Island this weekend for an event. No idea how I'm going to get some pills, but I'm going to probably just find someone who is rolling face and ask them to hook a sistah up.

What should I keep an eye out for, what should I avoid? I almost want to print out everything on pillreports in the North East, but I'd rather just ask you kind folks.

Edit: Read a little bit in the thread, very glad I did. If I ended up at the event and picked up an orange glady, I would have naturally assumed it was good, and end up in a world of hurt.


----------



## neMMMM

I advise you pick up at home. So much shit around you don't rly want to risk it.


----------



## ElectroSanta

Eh, I have no idea what to grab at home either. I just know that this is a big event, so the odds of finding something are higher than me wandering around Boston.


----------



## jeebis

yea, i have no idea what the scene is in RI.  only the VT/upstate ny. but hopefully the gladies have made their way there


----------



## georgewc2001

Without a kit, it's a total crap shoot...roulette and the odds are WAY against you.


----------



## JimSteele

methylone masquerading as MDMA in manhattan (alliteration not intended.) extremely loose, fluffy powder being sold  in white, folded, finger sized, wax paper bags.  I tested twice (maRquis, mecke, no simons)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/dsc05996s.jpg/


----------



## jeebis

^lol at stamp bags of molly. is that what's next in the mdma world?

and more methbomb gladies on the streets :/


----------



## brutus

You know what they say about assuming... 

It's not uncommon for other manufacturers to make inferior pills based on the fact that whatever imprint is very popular and will therefore sell fast.

Buy a kit and be safe about how you take unknown substances.


----------



## Vida Infra

"Molly" with yellow to black marquis reaction. Any input on this?


----------



## Tommyboy

JimSteele said:


> methylone masquerading as MDMA in manhattan (alliteration not intended.) extremely loose, fluffy powder being sold  in white, folded, finger sized, wax paper bags.  I tested twice (maRquis, mecke, no simons)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/dsc05996s.jpg/


 


Vida Infra said:


> "Molly" with yellow to black marquis reaction. Any input on this?



Same reaction as the link above?


----------



## Audi0

Marquis that went yellow really sounds like Methylone.


----------



## Vida Infra

Not like the link about at all. Literally a quick yellow then solid black.


----------



## JimSteele

@vida Infra

Could be a methylone and mdxx combo.. Or... One time I tested an Orange .G lady that flashed bright yellow then quickly went straight to black on marquis, quickly turned to purple on the mecke, and turned an extremely dark blue (not cobalt) on the simons...here are the results -->  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/813/2011061319155620.jpg/


I was puzzled about the yellow so I sent it into edata... 1:1 MDMA:diphenhydramine  -->  http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2205


----------



## neMMMM

Jim - seen anything good around lately?


----------



## JimSteele

not really-- my usual connect has been dRy foR 2 months... However, i did do a little scavenger hunting at a halloween EDM show in midtown, and came back with a couple of clean molly caps, of course at a ridiculous mark-up.. the capsules were half clear and half red, which i thought was a bit unique.... i always scavenger hunt then bring them home to test, and they tested clean... also, the long islanders (516) with whom i went to the show seemed to be having a good time on some butterflies (cant confirm the color) that they got from their connect who is also a 516er.


----------



## georgewc2001

I was rolling on the orange g. ladies all weekend, which I'm almost positive are mda.  I did get a chance to try a blue pill towards the end of the weekend, which was actually pretty good.  After rolling on the mda, the mdma felt pretty nice...I do prefer mdma.  I'll have to confirm the stamp, but i'm pretty sure was either a blue g. lady or a blue butterfly.  Gonna try to get more.  Saw a bunch of people at the club I was at (nyc) rolling very hard on some molly, so def around...think they were from jersey.


----------



## jeebis

around these parts the orange g-lady train has dried up for awhile. what's floating around is overflow because a few people have stopped, lol. in due time more funzies will come through. due to my max out doses of ssri's, im just riding that white girl and more adderall/dexedrine than a pharmacy next to a middle school, so i dont mind.

although there is CONFIRMED mecke/marquis brown shards making the rounds right now. i was present during the reagent testing after a big show in albany on friday, so there's SOME hope. i just want my k to come back . k + coke + weed = one happy camper.

and george, i shared the love with the last of my g ladies. 1 to my friend/love of my life (lol, long story), 1 to a good friend who went through an extremely rough week, and 2 for me :D. ended up taking 1.5 and giving the other half to the first girl. sharing is caring, my friends.


----------



## georgewc2001

Word jeebis...i can't help but share the love when i'm out...I know the feeling...go out with a fat bag and just get everyone rollin hard....roll hard or go home   

So i got somre of the blue things I ate the other night....theyre blue g. ladies...look like the oragne ones only blue.  There's def some mdma in them but they may be a slightly dirty mix of something I think...not sure what.  Didn't make me feel shitty like a pipe, so could be just real low dose mdma...no speed or anything.  Knew right from the taste they were suspect but actually made me feel pretty good and started REALLY opening up conversation wise so they're def not totally bunk.  Pupils dilated off em too...should note was drunk when consumed.

Kit ran out...need to reup that shit.

Sorry to hear the oragne ladies gonna be coming to an end...I had a nice run these last few weeks after being sober the whole first 9 months of the year.


----------



## Unbreakable

Nothing will come close to the first White G Ladies.... I miss those ladies fo' sure


----------



## Bill

^ Man those were so fucking good
IIRC they were a strong MDMA/MDA combo

A few years ago when they were making there way through my area I bought up as many as I could after the first time I took one, because they were pretty much the best roll I ever had 
I had around 50 or 60 of them but sadly they didn't even last a year after sharing with friends and stuff :[ lol

Wow, I can't believe I still have this picture


*NSFW*:


----------



## rollin9

Seen some yellow out pressed apple logo's around, anyone?


----------



## neMMMM

New blue G./lady around nyc. White specs. Almost dissolved on tongue. Not tested. 

Sound like the ones 2 posts above me. 

Flat wafer style. Very thin. No lip around the edge. Slightly Domed top/bottom I believe, can't remember... Will update later.  

Low dose mdma. Slept like a baby after 6 hours. Clean but not the best pills. Will get a pic up to show.


----------



## JimSteele

how many did it take to get you rollin??^^^


----------



## georgewc2001

^The blue ladies I described above that sound like the ones neMMM mentioned had MDMA in them but they were definitely cut...fyi.  I forget which of the piperazines is the more dopey feeling one, but that's what it was cut with.  There isn't a huge cut to it, but I definitely felt it.  It took me at least 2 or 3 to get rolling, but my tolerance is extremely high.  If I wanted to roll really badly and there wasn't anything else around, I'd eat them again.  I had dilated pupils, empathy, little jaw shaking, etc.  Really no negative effects from the cut except a little dopey feeling on the come up and until you get enough in you for the mdma to overide the cut.  Next day was fine.


----------



## neMMMM

Ya the ones I had seemed mostly clean with a tiny hint of something else. Might just have been me analyzing it too much. 

It took me 3 to notice the roll. I would get these at last resort. Some mdma but not enough for my taste. Gona grab some molly and see if that's any good, but to my experience most of the molly around is methylone/meph.


----------



## georgewc2001

^exactly why i don't fuck with molly...i got like 5 different sources that all swear their shit is mdma. then i drop like 200mg and don't feel shit n their still like "well everyone else is rollin on it."  Once this kit arrives they gonna find out.  if you're still lookin for some actual mdma or mda, go with the oj dot ladies cause they are the best i've seen in ne in a LONG time.  been rolling on em for the past month and they're still kickin my ass.  you need to take a lot of em but they will def do the trick.  they're almost gone though i think so unfortunately we may be headed for another drought.


----------



## JimSteele

always the same story from the connect... you tell them that their shit is methylone and show them your yellow test results and then its all "oh well youre the first to complain," "i got like 30 people who reported that this shit is BOMB, everybody reacts differently.'' Frustrating as hell...


----------



## TedN7

I've got a ashy/brownish speckled G lady. It seems they aren't any good from reading what people said before, but mine has no dot on the G side, top and bottom are domed and the lady is facing the left with Two legs. Anyone come across these?


----------



## JimSteele

@tedn7

any chance at a pic of the pill?


----------



## TedN7

I'll see if I can


----------



## TedN7

http://i39.tinypic.com/2vkau1g.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/2z5szde.jpg

Sorry about the second picture, kind of hard to make out.


----------



## stonepie

ugh that looks disgusting. i would not eat that


----------



## TedN7

^ yeah it isn't very good looking lol. however it does smell like licorice, which I know is a good sign..but i'm not sure if I want to take it until I get a confirmed report about this or some more info.


----------



## JimSteele

!ive never seen that G Lady before... not the most attractive looking sample haha...i always recommend reagent testing the pill, especially if you arent planning on consuming any time in the immediate future.


----------



## jeebis

quick update eventhough I dont roll anymore (fucking meds), but in the 518:

Orange LV's. clean and awesome. 
red pumas. supposedly just like the old batch, but idk. haven't gotten my hands on them nor tested, but figured i'd give a heads up. 

and those previously mentioned brown gladies. from what i know, they are knockoff presses. all I know. i do now know anyone who has eaten them, but all i do know is that my sources tell me that they are NOT from the same presser of the good gladies.


----------



## rollin9

jeebis said:


> quick update eventhough I dont roll anymore (fucking meds), but in the 518:
> 
> Orange LV's. clean and awesome.
> red pumas. supposedly just like the old batch, but idk. haven't gotten my hands on them nor tested, but figured i'd give a heads up.
> 
> and those previously mentioned brown gladies. from what i know, they are knockoff presses. all I know. i do now know anyone who has eaten them, but all i do know is that my sources tell me that they are NOT from the same presser of the good gladies.


 
Orange LV's with the cross on the back or without?


----------



## georgewc2001

Update...

The blue with white speckles LVs (Lous Vuittons) with cross on the back tested clean on all three Marquis, Mecke and Mandelin tests...this is surprising as I had tried one and thought it felt a little pipey.  I've deleted my previous comments to this effect in light of the test results and will try consuming these again.  I'll take a couple this time and report back.

The orange dot g ladies with white speckles also tested clean on all three tests...this I expected as I've been downing them like candy...they're fuckin awesome.

I tested another lighter color orange dot g lady that is chalky and looks similar to the legit ones...I only tested with Marquis as there was no reaction, so stay away from these.


----------



## jeebis

rollin9 said:


> Orange LV's with the cross on the back or without?



with the cross. 

and george: the lighter ones are the methbombs (came up as amphetamines on the tests). I'm also surprised the orange g.'s have been around. they came in LARGE numbers to my area but seem to have disappeared. Rumor has it that we're due for a flood of stuff very soon (due to Fall Massive probably. I honestly dont know anything about it, just rumors from very reliable sources) until atleast through New Year's due to a kick up in both number/quality of events and the demand. 

Ive namely seen EXTREMELY quality brown shards around the area though, so that's good atleast. Just sucks that I had to switch from the mdma fan club to the high quality cocaine fan club. but hey, i dont mind.


----------



## georgewc2001

^I had read that the lighter g dot ladies came up as amph on the tests and can say from a (HORRIBLE) experience of accidentally swallowing one they def have amph, but why did they show no reaction on my Marquis test?  Marquis should've turned a little redish if had amph...puzzling.

On the quality orange g dots, i have been scooping up the last of what I understand is around...they are def gone from nyc though.  Glad to hear we're due for a flood of good stuff.  This drought we went through before recently is still so fresh in my mind, I've been stocking up as much as I can.  I understand what you're saying about demand, but ime when the demand goes up, the quality goes down (i.e. it's easier for pushers to push garbage with so much demand).  Hope you're right though...it's been a great fall with all these oj ladies.

On the brown shards, did you test?  I posted on the molly thread about some white/off white crystally powder that tested as Methylone in NYC.  Sorry to hear you got caught on the cocaine train...not so bad i guess if you've got some litter to cut it with ;-)


----------



## rollin9

Yea I've had the orange LV's with the cross and I felt like they were good clean mdma also. I'm hearing the blue lv's are around now and if you've tested and they came out good I might grab some of those for nye or something coming up.


----------



## georgewc2001

^See my report on PR of the blue LVs...they tested good and clean on Marquis, Mecke and Mandelin


----------



## rollin9

Hmmm i just picked some of these up and i got no reaction to mecke.  They look like they orange ones almost but a tiny bit bigger. My kit is old i ordered a new marquis.  Ill try to get a picture see if its anything like the ones you picked up.


*NSFW*: 










Did it look anything like this one?


----------



## georgewc2001

It's very tough to tell from pictures, but that looks a like a darker shade blue than mine.  In fact, i think your pill is different.  When I look at my pill very closely, I can see it's actually a white pill with blue dots, although from a distance, it looks blue with white spots.  Your pill definitely looks blue with white spots...different from mine.  

I re-did the mecke test, and the color turned instantly to dark blue/black, so i think we're talking about two different pills.  Does yours have an X on the back?  How did you post that picture?  I have a picture of my pill and I understand I need to go the Bluelight Gallery to upload it and get it approved with a url and whatever, but I can't find the Gallery...????


----------



## Audi0

I got a couple yellow/orange G ladies yesterday in upstate ny, my buddy told me they seem alot like MDA with a bit of meth, but thats just his opinion, I haven't tried yet.


----------



## jeebis

the orange g ladies are either clean mdma/mda mix or are amphetamine knockoffs


----------



## brutus

To post a picture, just click on the small icon that looks like a tree in a picture frame. Make sure you upload the picture to something like Photobucket before doing that and from there it is just a simple matter of copying and pasting the url. 

As far as the gallery is concerned, I am not even sure if it is even around anymore, I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## rollin9

Yep thats how i did it.  Im using phtobucket. They even give you. The url you can use to paste the image into the post.


----------



## georgewc2001

I tried exactly what you're saying but it keeps saying invalid url 8(


----------



## georgewc2001

jeebis said:


> the orange g ladies are either clean mdma/mda mix or are amphetamine knockoffs



^not that it really matters, but imo the clean ones (at least the ones i'm gettin) are just mda...been eating lots of em and have had intermitant other mdma pills where def noticed difference. one thing i posted about in the ecstasy section is how much of the oj ladies i've been able to eat without the amount of depression i'd expect from it.  seems mda doesn't cause as much of it as mdma.  others have had same experience with mda.  the one week i did mix in some mdma, the midweek blues were noticeably worse.  i prefer the mdma high, but i gotta say being able to roll as often as i have is nice without having to pay such a price.  also, i tested some of the amph looking oj ladies and the marquis had no change, so maybe there's a few knockoffs around...wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## rollin9

georgewc2001 said:


> I tried exactly what you're saying but it keeps saying invalid url 8(



Instead of using the image button in the post just copy the image url straight from phtobucket and pasting it here. Should work. I was getting the invalid thing too when using the image button.


----------



## georgewc2001

*NSFW*: 










So the image isn't showing up here but the link should work.

Instead of using URL tags, use IMG tags.  I edited it for you, and put NSFW tags on it as well.  Click edit to see how the code looks. -TB


----------



## rollin9

Hmm your pills actually like more like a greenish blue then mine. Mine just look blue.   Damn it... Yea i got the new test kit in and it still doesnt change anything so I probably got pipes. Ugh. Oh well


----------



## georgewc2001

georgewc2001 said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the image isn't showing up here but the link should work.
> 
> Instead of using URL tags, use IMG tags.  I edited it for you, and put NSFW tags on it as well.  Click edit to see how the code looks. -TB



^Thx!


----------



## xbr4712

anyone know about the purple butterflys? i cant make out the logo on the back but i have a strong feeling its pipes.


----------



## brutus

^ You may want to include what area/state you live in and some more detailed information about the pills. 

Better yet, buy a testing kit.


----------



## xbr4712

im in the ny/li area. Ill post a pic of these later.


----------



## JimSteele

for whats its worth, some LIers that i went to an edm show on halloween had an awesome time on some butterflies... however, i cant confirm the color or any other characteristics of the pill other than that it was a butterfly stamp... id recommend getting a test kit and testing them...


----------



## Salandrion

Pressed Pill scene = fail 

unless your in chitown. Seriously I wish i had the money to burn playing the pill lottery like most of you do

Save your money


----------



## jeebis

in the 518: BLUE G LADIES. my friend whom I trust (and who owns the reagent tests I use) has tested them and said they're clean and stronger than the orange g.'s that have been floating around. he's sending me pics of the reagent tests/pills today when he wakes up.

lets keep this clean pill situation rolling around here.....


----------



## neMMMM

Wondering if that's the same ones I got... If so I did not think they were very strong.


----------



## JimSteele

@salandrion "molly" is just as unreliable in my personal experience... in fact, ive never been burned with pills, only powder/crystal.  Regardless, if you test your product, it takes a lot of the "lottery" effect out of the picture.  would be nice if mints were everywhere!


----------



## neMMMM

My buddy says he purple butterflies and bart simpsons in ny. I would guess pipes. Anyone any info?


----------



## Salandrion

JimSteele said:


> @salandrion "molly" is just as unreliable in my personal experience... in fact, ive never been burned with pills, only powder/crystal.  Regardless, if you test your product, it takes a lot of the "lottery" effect out of the picture.  would be nice if mints were everywhere!


 
Well I was more referring to the fact that in my area 412, there is absolutely nothing. With molly at least theres a chance. Of course if you test you won't get burned, except when you buy crap pills and test them and they come up crap...Thats the lottery I'm referring to.


----------



## neMMMM

I'm on my phone and have some pics of the gladies. Can someone pm me their email and post them for me?


----------



## JimSteele

Salandrion said:


> Well I was more referring to the fact that in my area 412, there is absolutely nothing. With molly at least theres a chance. Of course if you test you won't get burned, except when you buy crap pills and test them and they come up crap...Thats the lottery I'm referring to.



western PA Right? ya not many reports coming from that area....i feel your pain here in CT


----------



## Johnny blue

neMMMM said:


> I'm on my phone and have some pics of the gladies. Can someone pm me their email and post them for me?



NSFW for size


*NSFW*:


----------



## georgewc2001

^ones i had that looked identical to those few weeks ago were mdma/pipe combo.  not much pipe and was mcpp i think...the one that doesn't fuck you up real bad...jus a little dopey.  I'd eat em again if i had nothin else.


----------



## Salandrion

JimSteele said:


> western PA Right? ya not many reports coming from that area....i feel your pain here in CT


 

Yep, I'm heading to an event tonight, but It's likely to be the same crappy scene. I'll keep my eyes out for presses floating around.


----------



## LuGoJ

anyone heard anything about red bolts? Single bolt


----------



## Shaker218

I just picked up some Yellowish NY yankees.I haven't tried them yet but the people i was with said they were rolling.I haven't had any luck with pills since last year.I had to get them from a show and just lucked out.I hope these are good because the demand is heavy and the supply is nonexsisitent.The pill have a lip oon the side with the logo.Send me good news MDMA gods!!!!!!!Took those and they are horrible made me feel like crap!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## jeebis

friend of mine bought a blue gelcap marketed as molly@ Gogol Bordello. apparently there were TONS of them around. she said she felt nothing. 

not really helpful, but hey, it's some news, right?


----------



## neMMMM

*NYC pills/molly*

I understand the market sucks all over the USA. The thing is, you would expect one of the top cities in the world to have some legit mdma. Why has it been so scarce these last few months?

For the past 8 months I have seen nothing. I mean, I have seen stuff but its mostly methylone, mephedrone, some other RC, or pipes. 

All you in the area care to share your recent pickups? Have you had any luck?


----------



## RecklessWOT

Merged with the regional thread


----------



## LuGoJ

neMMMM said:


> I understand the market sucks all over the USA. The thing is, you would expect one of the top cities in the world to have some legit mdma. Why has it been so scarce these last few months?
> 
> For the past 8 months I have seen nothing. I mean, I have seen stuff but its mostly methylone, mephedrone, some other RC, or pipes.
> 
> All you in the area care to share your recent pickups? Have you had any luck?



Pretty sure the widespread flow of product is always controlled by a few powerful individuals. When these people retire, go to jail or get killed someone steps in to take their place, either we get lucky and someone good takes over or we get the shaft and someone bad takes over.

My guess is that one of the above happened to some of those people.


----------



## jeebis

neMMMM said:


> I understand the market sucks all over the USA. The thing is, you would expect one of the top cities in the world to have some legit mdma. Why has it been so scarce these last few months?
> 
> For the past 8 months I have seen nothing. I mean, I have seen stuff but its mostly methylone, mephedrone, some other RC, or pipes.
> 
> All you in the area care to share your recent pickups? Have you had any luck?



in NYC it's shit (compared to what it should be) for what LuGoJ said. you also have to remember that you can make ALOT more money by bringing them outside the city. i've also always gotten the vibe that nyc is WAYYYYYY more of a coke vibe in the clubs than mdma


----------



## Unbreakable

jeebis said:


> in NYC it's shit (compared to what it should be) for what LuGoJ said. you also have to remember that you can make ALOT more money by bringing them outside the city. i've also always gotten the vibe that nyc is WAYYYYYY more of a coke vibe in the clubs than mdma



The nyc Club scene is full of Cocaine & ketamine mainly.... 

Lsd, Pressed Pills, Molly capsules, ketamine would be found at raves.....


----------



## hightimes223

Anyone else having problem finding amphetamines and ADHD pills? If I do find they Are so expensive.. Guess this adderall shortage is fo real.


----------



## liquid arcadia

yea the shortage is real. My prices went from 25.00 for 60 30mg  to 70.00 for 60 20mg. its total bullshit. without my meds I cannot function. I wish I never got on it because now I have to suffer possible withdrawls not to mention habing to go back to my lazy self. Its going to take some serious brain training to get myself back on my feet without meds. I am not looking forward to it. 

Seems like a scam to me. Adderall being so popular and all. Take it away from those who really need it and watch the world go to shit. How exactly do we have a problem producing lab amphetamine when street chemists are going strong. 

Just watch breaking bad!!!!!!!!!

Hope this changes, but yes hightimes223, there is a shortage. good luck getting anyone to sell their scripts. Price went up. I wont let one go for under 20. how the fuck am i supposed to pay for my shit when im even able to get it. Id rather keep em for myself and save myself the trouble of getting screwed.

good luck


----------



## liquid arcadia

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/239863.php

heres an article about it. god damn DEA. wanna bet they are deliberatly moving product out of labs for the street chemists....again...just watch breaking bad


----------



## jeebis

I'm finally home (at 645 am) after a HUGE show my work put on. beyond a success. since i was all-access (it's my work, damnit. i'll do what i want, lol) so i met up with alot of friends. good news. of the 8 people I hung out with, 3 different presses were consumed and all were fire. 

1) the orange g. ladies are back. i saw a kid handing his friends some pills. i calmly walked over (while smoking a j. cant be mad sketchy), showed them a business card i have for Bunk Police and i was wearing a staff pass. took a look for him (he looked 17-18. last thing i need is some kid going out on a stretcher). I smiled because it is the EXACT SAME PRESS that I had been talking about in the fall.

2) my brother ate 2 purple shells (they look identical to the notorious pipes, except it's a round pill with an identical logo pressed on one side) and tried to sleep with my bosses fiance and hit on my friend's 14 year old sister (she, my friend, and i did it on purpose. she's 14 but hot as fuck and legitamately passes for 19) until we told him (a 28 year old) how old she was and handed him her HS id card as well as offered to my girlfriend and i his last nug. he normally pinches my bags when im at class or work. 'nuff said.

3) My good friend and his fiance ate these exact pills: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28277 and loved it.

although i did hear some people say they had good molly though

hopefully the drought was just a hiccup


----------



## neMMMM

Thanks for the update jebis. You finding these in nyc? 

Dragonflys traveled quite some ways.


----------



## jeebis

upstate NY, nemmmm


----------



## dana123

Can anyone identify this pill?

Orange, slightly domed top and bottom, impressed letter 'J' on one side, other side blank, about 7/16" across, about 1/8''tall.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Is it like an actual pharmaceutical pill, or an ecstasy press?

If it's a regular pill that you found that you want to know what drug it is, no.  If that's the case please look elsewhere, try using the pill identifier on Drugs.com There are no pill ID's allowed on this site though.  

If it's ecstasy that you want to see if someone has tested it or just want a review of, try pillreports, or maybe someone on here has seen it.


----------



## dana123

Hi and thanks.  Thats why im here.  Its not a pharmaceutical and its not on pill reports.


----------



## dana123

any ideas?


----------



## LuGoJ

dana123 said:


> any ideas?



I've seen pills with a Y, an A, a B, a G and an X but never one with a J. Sorry


----------



## JimSteele

randomly found mints in NYC...purple Y and blue Y... i think they were more of an aberration though, the guy said "he never has anything but G Ladies", "that he doesn't actually sell, and that he was getting rid of these for a friend of a friend" and blah blah blah... whatever, just wanted to give the NE thread a heads up

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28763
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28761


----------



## neMMMM

Same weak orange g-ladies around as well as orange transformers (look good on pr) and yellow hearts (mdma + amp)


----------



## SCHNITZEL420

Just threw away a goodie bag my "family member" received for free to sell of Bart,Ninja Turtle, Yellow Stewie, Blue Heart, Sirus Dog and a unknown cut outs. Shits sad to say the least. Last good roll I received was last year at Spring Massive in Baltimore, Maryland. It was a Blue G's Up Hoes Down and it rocked my sock(only consumed 1). Anyone here of any good/bad rolls spreading through the 410 that I should watch out for?


----------



## JimSteele

^^fukn ravr on PR found some decent orange louis vuittons in virginia.... so I would assume that they are spreading through the maryland area as well


----------



## SCHNITZEL420

JimSteele said:


> ^^fukn ravr on PR found some decent orange louis vuittons in virginia.... so I would assume that they are spreading through the maryland area as well


 Thanks for the heads up. Everything now is Bk-Mdma and other RC. You heading any Steeze shows or festivals this year. I might be going to Starscape if Electric Forest falls through.


----------



## LuGoJ

Orange transformers looking good in NYC area, tested clean with marquis.


----------



## neMMMM

Things are slowly starting to look better. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## verso

Anyone know anything about the blue BMWs in the north east? Pill reports has only a couple of reports, and they're not looking good...


----------



## SCHNITZEL420

LuGoJ said:


> Orange transformers looking good in NYC area, tested clean with marquis.


 I really need to invest in a test kit.


----------



## neMMMM

Anyone seen these brownish/purple dark g-ladies similar to the orange/blue thin G.  Seems to be same press but couldn't test.


----------



## Salandrion

Probably shit

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27732


----------



## zoobar

*Light Brown Doves*

Anybody hear anything about light brown doves with two visible wings facing left ( a little hummingbird like)? I heard they are trippy, but wanted some confirmation. I can't figure out how to upload a picture or I would add one.

Thanks,

Z


----------



## Johnny blue

zoobar said:


> Anybody hear anything about light brown doves with two visible wings facing left ( a little hummingbird like)? I heard they are trippy, but wanted some confirmation. I can't figure out how to upload a picture or I would add one.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Z



First you have to host it on an image hosting thing like imageshack or photobucket. Then you just copy the url link from there and copy it into image tags here by hitting the image button (the framed tree thing) or just putting it between these tags [IMG]url here[/IMG]

Remember that if you took the photo using a smartphone or some cameras that it can contain exif data. Exif data can be used to locate exactly where you were when you took the photo. You can remove it by using this free site http://exifremover.com/exifremover.php which is also available in the NASADD forum guidelines.


----------



## JimSteele

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29001

Orange .G Ladies found in the greater New Haven area^^ 

They seem decent, marquis was dark purple by 15 seconds out.


----------



## bingo_addict

*blue, no logo, double scored*

I live in northern New Jersey. Over this past weekend I bought 6 E pills from a friend in southern Essex county. 4 of them were orange homer simpsons, which I was very content with. However, the other 2 blue pills were round with flat sides, one blank side and the other side was double scored (into fourths). They were larger pills, on the chalky side and weren't pressed too hard.

I took one of the blue ones at the beginning of the night. Hit me between a half hour to an hour, wasn't paying attention. At first, it wasn't so bad, but then I noticed I was extremely paranoid, moderately confused, and I wasn't able to dance like I usually do, which is lots of arm and leg movement away from the body.. Instead, all I could do was the robot or the pop lock or kick my feet really fast. But my limbs all wanted to stay close to my body, very stiff. I felt like everyone was staring at me, knowing I was messed up. Even though most of the party was taking E.

At the end of the trip, which I'd like to say was 6 to 8 hours later, I was immediately extremely anxious and unable to handle being around people besides a close friend or 2. My difficulty to construct sentences with my usual vocabulary was limited to near baby speak. Too paranoid that somebody would figure me out, I literally hid away at a friend's house or locked in my room away from my family. It took me 2 days for these comedown symptoms to go away. I skipped a night's sleep on Saturday, and continued to sleep minimally up until Tuesday night. I was barely able to eat until then as well.

1. Has anyone ever come in contact with these pills? I see no reports on them anywhere. Checked all over the internet.
2. If so, do you know what was in these? I'm really curious to know what made me feel so horrible.
3. If not, what do you think this sounds like?

Thanks guys.


----------



## neMMMM

Hey mate. They sold you piperazine. 

The homer simpsons were those as well, so how can you be content with them. 

Please read up on mdma, I don't want to write a book. 

1. Go to pillreports.com
2. Buy a test kit
3. Read read read tons of bluelight.


----------



## escape20

I hate buying pills these days...I always stick to molly if I could. Some of favorite shit is the moon rocks and the sassafras (MDA right?) is cool too. It's just so hard to come across good pills in my area these days.


----------



## Unbreakable

The RC market fucked up the Molly scene for sure

and the pressed pill market around here is pretty shitty too


----------



## jeebis

Hopefully it'll change. im going on tour as the north east liaison for a group that sounds like Funk Molice, so I should be able to give accurate, up to date info as i get it.

that's the plus side to walking around with a ton of test kits + some at the camp site. make some friends, keep some safe.


----------



## neMMMM

Anyone have any extra tickets to that thing right near the beach on long island. ID


----------



## darkcloud

Any WNY news? Particularly 585 area? Can't find shit but drone!


----------



## ElectroSanta

I got a hold of some molly, though no test kit. The size and shape of the crystals is like Sugar In The Raw, but the color is sort of vanilla. My dealer tried some himself and said it's pretty much one of the cleanest rolls he's had in a while. Then again, he's still a dealer and I trust him about as far as I can throw him.

I really should invest in a test kit...


----------



## darkcloud

ElectroSanta said:


> I got a hold of some molly, though no test kit. The size and shape of the crystals is like Sugar In The Raw, but the color is sort of vanilla. My dealer tried some himself and said it's pretty much one of the cleanest rolls he's had in a while. Then again, he's still a dealer and I trust him about as far as I can throw him.
> 
> I really should invest in a test kit...



Mine I just attained sounded xaxtly the same. I have a test kit. It tested positive for MDMA!
Could it be we got the same batch even tho we live so far away? The test Went straight to black and smoked in 3 seconds!! Can't wait to try it! ;D you really should invest in a test kit, it's soooooo worth it!


----------



## e LocA

wow came here thinking i would see some good news for us here in the northeast....shit was i wrong


----------



## rollin9

Nothing in the NE its BAD. Garbage everywhere. I just tested a orange g lady that thought my be one of the weak ones but that came up as nothing....


----------



## Nived09

Found these floating in upstate NY, not positive what to call the color, but was wondering if anyone else has seen these or has any input. 




*NSFW*:


----------



## georgewc2001

Yea, I tested two different versions of that pill...assuming they're green as they seem to be from pic.  Both pills were almost identical and I mean it was extremely hard to see any difference.  Anyway, one had no reaction and the other had a slow reaction on the marquis to purple black.  I took the ones with the slow reaction and they had just enough mdma to make the tester react but not enough to feel anything.  These pills seriously could not have had more than 5 - 10mg, so I'd say stay away.  They're garbage.


----------



## Nived09

Thanks for the info man. They've been going around NY from Western to upstate like mad.


----------



## e LocA

fyi ladies and gent but there is some BOMB mdma crystal/powder floating around the nj/ny/pa/md areas. i tested with marquis and fizzed, smoked, to purple and then to pitch black like black paint. its been 6+ months since iv had mdma but it was prob some of the purest and cleanest i have ever had, eye wiggles so bad couldnt even see straight. hopefor the northeast after all


----------



## gatiBOS

e LocA said:


> fyi ladies and gent but there is some BOMB mdma crystal/powder floating around the nj/ny/pa/md areas. i tested with marquis and fizzed, smoked, to purple and then to pitch black like black paint. its been 6+ months since iv had mdma but it was prob some of the purest and cleanest i have ever had, eye wiggles so bad couldnt even see straight. hopefor the northeast after all



From your keyboard to the gods of MDMA's ears. I havent rolled in 2 years, still waiting to find ANYTHING. In Boston there is nothing and no one I know seems to know anyone either  Sigh


----------



## Salandrion

e LocA said:


> fyi ladies and gent but there is some BOMB mdma crystal/powder floating around the nj/ny/pa/md areas. i tested with marquis and fizzed, smoked, to purple and then to pitch black like black paint. its been 6+ months since iv had mdma but it was prob some of the purest and cleanest i have ever had, eye wiggles so bad couldnt even see straight. hopefor the northeast after all



Testing some tonight LocA. Looks like we may be in on the same source because from everything I heard the 412 is about to be smacked with some relatively inexpensive high quality product. Crossin ma fingers.


----------



## Salandrion

Salandrion said:


> Testing some tonight LocA. Looks like we may be in on the same source because from everything I heard the 412 is about to be smacked with some relatively inexpensive high quality product. Crossin ma fingers.



Bunk : / still hoping for good things.


----------



## Wolfy90

Anyone grab red pistols or gun pressed pills there either dark red or pink I need input.


----------



## georgewc2001

^I'd guess they're garbage as most of the gun presses are these days.  The only pressy that's tested to consistently contain mdxx for me in the last 6-8 months is the orange dot g lady.  Just tested some this weekend.  The reaction was slow which means they're VERY low dose.  They also tested positive on the pipe test but i'm told it reacts to everything so i guess its worthless.


----------



## stonepie

anyone tried the triple 7's? had one last night and didnt feel much


----------



## tricomb

double stack green stars were so-so, I'd guess it had low MDxx content. I double dropped them and hadn't done ecstasy in a long time, I just stick to molly these days and these pills reinforced that molly > thizz


----------



## jeebis

back from the grave. lol. it sucks not being able to roll anymore, but some personal reports:

the favorite orange g ladies are still around in force as well as dark indigo g ladies (same press, diff color. tested the same). apparently people were stocking up for the molly influx since it's the only pill i've seen marketed really. 

random blue stars (both mdma and amphetamine) and west coast imports have been coming around too. I have not seen a truly "clean" blue star in years.


----------



## mrxtz

*Tri-State Ecstasy dicussion. NYC,Brooklyn,Bronx,Queens,PA,NJ,SI,LI*

Hey guys, Hope you all agree that in the Tri-state area is rather hard on this forum to see what everyone is getting. So all the tri-state people lets discuss and show what we all get within our area! Remember no disclosing any locations and what not, Stay by the rules! 
[Tri-State I Mean, NYC,Brooklyn,Bronx,Queens,PA,NJ,SI,LI]
I'll start first! 

Hey guys, Got this stuff last night rolled my ass off. Felt a little speedy though and had that "Speed Dick" effect :/ . Wasn't to bad on the come down, Pupils were dilated as hell! Great time over all and prob the best stuff I've had for a long time. Peaked for like 2hours, Whole trip was like 6hours. Each pill was weighed out to 200mgs or so. I took 1 then 2-3hours later took another one.
Tell me what you think about it.


----------



## HighonLife

i can see why u put this is the regional discussion but it might be better suited as its own thread in the PR discussion subforum, there is a texas thread n a cali thread n so on i think youd get more input n views there but its up to you


----------



## mrxtz

HighonLife said:


> i can see why u put this is the regional discussion but it might be better suited as its own thread in the PR discussion subforum, there is a texas thread n a cali thread n so on i think youd get more input n views there but its up to you



Ha,Yeah. Well, Hopefully a mod will come by and choose which section it should be in and move it over :D. It's just rather difficult and everything is just such a mess when it comes to my local area mixed in with Cali,Canada etc. I just want the East Coast Tri-state areas to be on one part and organized so we have better knowledge and know what should be coming around when and what to look out for , as well as brag every so often we got some good shizzz


----------



## Unbreakable

That is not Ecstasy , that looks like research chemical that kids are getting pawned off as E/Molly


----------



## shimazu

when you say "tri-state" do you mean PA, NJ, and DE?

thats what ive always associated with tri-state area


----------



## mrxtz

Unbreakable said:


> That is not Ecstasy , that looks like research chemical that kids are getting pawned off as E/Molly



 Thanks for the input  I didn't have a testing kit on me so I wasn't able to test em, Will buy a new one soon. Kinda figured it was as well cause the taste was bitter but not in that full MDMA way, Also I felt in the end I started checking my pulse and breathing and what not. I remember when I had pure MDMA I never had that, Not a lot of eye wiggle as well and not much empathy but there was a little though.



shimazu said:


> when you say "tri-state" do you mean PA, NJ, and DE?
> 
> thats what ive always associated with tri-state area



Tri-state I usually mean, NYC,Brooklyn,Bronx,Queens,PA,NJ,SI,LI


----------



## Sherminator

Unbreakable said:


> That is not Ecstasy , that looks like research chemical that kids are getting pawned off as E/Molly



How are you so certain?  It does look like many RCs, but MDMA could easily come looking like that.


----------



## Tommyboy

I always thought of tri-state as NY, NJ, and CT.  

Anyway, we have a northeast thread, so merging.


----------



## mrxtz

Tommyboy said:


> I always thought of tri-state as NY, NJ, and CT.
> 
> Anyway, we have a northeast thread, so merging.



 Yeah Tommy but I really wanted one for my area because of how much crap stuff is going around and the fact that I think the Tri-state area would be quite glad to have their own thread to know whats coming around. But since you feel like it should be merged, nothing i can do :/


----------



## shimazu

Tommyboy said:


> I always thought of tri-state as NY, NJ, and CT.
> 
> Anyway, we have a northeast thread, so merging.



I think pretty much anyone can consider that pertaining to their area, its kind of a vague term


----------



## Smxkitten

Wondering if anyone has any info on this green leaf http://m.imgur.com/RRuPZoL
Connecticut


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Smxkitten said:


> Wondering if anyone has any info on this green leaf http://m.imgur.com/RRuPZoL
> Connecticut



I don't know anything about it; but have you tested it with a test kit?

Don't take it until you have tested it, and know for certain what it is, as it could be anything from MDMA/MDA, a fake pill with nothing, caffeine, or any number of research chemicals.  Stay safe, and good luck.


----------



## LSDiesel

Pillreports is DOWN?!


----------



## jibba967

*Welcome to bluelight.  Sourcing or asking for drugs like this is not allowed.  Please read the forum rules.
*
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

This is an extremely old thread, and someone bumped it up with sourcing so I am closing it.

If someone else wants to make a thread like this they are free to do so but no sourcing.
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ines-for-the-forum-Please-read-before-posting


----------



## deficiT

Thread tentatively reopened, couldn't find anything more recent but a lot of this directory is archived and locked, so I'd like to start opening it back up; remember no sourcing is allowed


----------

